# Figli e sesso



## Nono (24 Febbraio 2022)

Concedete o concederete ai vostri figli di fare sesso in casa vostra?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Concedete o concederete ai vostri figli di fare sesso in casa vostra?


Assolutamente si 
Piuttosto che sapere che si imboscano chissà dove 
Sto per partire per un week e i miei figli hanno la casa tutta per loro


----------



## Nono (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Assolutamente si
> Piuttosto che sapere che si imboscano chissà dove
> Sto per partire per un week e i miei figli hanno la casa tutta per loro


Figli maschi o femmine?


----------



## omicron (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mia figlia è piccola, quando crescerà non so proprio come potrei impedirglielo, io lo facevo di nascosto


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Concedete o concederete ai vostri figli di fare sesso in casa vostra?


Se ci sono anche io in casa no


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Non ci sono ancora arrivata...ci penserò


----------



## Warlock (24 Febbraio 2022)

Basta che non trombi nel mio letto....


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Concedete o concederete ai vostri figli di fare sesso in casa vostra?


Certo che si. Libero spesso la casa per fare spazio a loro. Meglio in casa che in giro chissa dove. Con me in casa non invitano le loro amiche, temono gliele trombi.


----------



## Nono (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se ci sono anche io in casa no


Ecco.
Preferisci fuori casa chissà dove?


----------



## Nono (24 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo che si. Libero spesso la casa per fare spazio a loro. Meglio in casa che in giro chissa dove. Con me in casa non invitano le loro amiche, temono gliele trombi.


Io punto più a mamme o amiche


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io punto più a mamme o amiche


Ho portato a casa certe amiche dal The Club in Gennaio….che meno male che ero sobrio….


----------



## Etta (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io punto più a mamme o amiche


Ma lui vuole le frescone.


----------



## Nono (24 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ho portato a casa certe amiche dal The Club in Gennaio….che meno male che ero sobrio….


E quando mia figlia mi confida di sue amiche innamorate di me???
Papà.... dicono che sei un figo ...


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> E quando mia figlia mi confida di sue amiche innamorate di me???
> Papà.... dicono che sei un figo ...


e tu che pensi come sfruttare la situazione per arrivare alle mamme….


----------



## Nono (24 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> e tu che pensi come sfruttare la situazione per arrivare alle mamme….


----------



## Etta (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nono tu sei un po’ come Finch di American Pie. Ti piacciono me milfone.


----------



## Nono (24 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Nono tu sei un po’ come Finch di American Pie. Ti piacciono me milfone.


In effetti, quando in forma, le trovo più sexy e Donne


----------



## Lostris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Preferisci fuori casa chissà dove?


Oh dio.
Non moriranno se aspettano quando non ci sono.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Concedete o concederete ai vostri figli di fare sesso in casa vostra?


Credo lo abbiano già fatto. 
E dove se no?


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Credo lo abbiano già fatto.
> E dove se no?


In macchina.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Anche per me zero problemi...meglio in casa...
Considerando che sono ancora minorenni mia figlia e il suo ragazzo...manco possono farlo in auto..
Quindi piuttosto che avvinghiati in un parchetto meglio che lo faccia nel suo letto!
L importante seriamente... è l uso del preservativo...


----------



## alberto15 (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Credo lo abbiano già fatto.
> E dove se no?


a 15 anni?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ci sono due scuole di pensiero nella educazione dei figli.
Una è “tanto lo fanno comunque (sesso, droga e rock and roll) meglio che lo faccia in modo sicuro“ perciò la canna gliela passo io, il letto lo offro io e gli do i preservativi e  che trap, gli faccio ascoltare i Pink Floid.
L’altra è “cerco di evitare esperienze precoci”.
Hanno ragione entrambi e hanno torto entrambi.
Qualsiasi scelta si compia credo che sia importante il messaggio che si trasmette e che si trasmette consapevolmente.
In entrambi i casi si può dare importanza al figlio, ai suoi desideri, all’importanza della responsabilità e del rispetto di sé, rispettando i suoi tempi di maturazione. Altrimenti comunque diventa “basta che non ci siano gravidanze”.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altrimenti comunque diventa “basta che non ci siano gravidanze”.


Beh...deve passare  il messaggio del sesso sicuro ..
Poi ...se permettiamo al moroso di dormire con lei... non posso certo dirle che può dormire con lui basta che non lo facciano?
Io con mia figlia credo di avere un rapporto molto basato sulla fiducia... ovviamente non mi racconta tutto (ci mancherebbe anche)ma sa che cmq può contare sul mio supporto ..


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh...deve passare  il messaggio del sesso sicuro ..
> Poi ...se permettiamo al moroso di dormire con lei... non posso certo dirle che può dormire con lui basta che non lo facciano?
> Io con mia figlia credo di avere un rapporto molto basato sulla fiducia... ovviamente non mi racconta tutto (ci mancherebbe anche)ma sa che cmq può contare sul mio supporto ..


meglio così che come era mia mamma, mia mamma fervida sostenitrice del regalare la verginità la prima notte di matrimonio, di sesso non ha praticamente parlato mai, i miei hanno avuto il gran culo di avere due figlie che ragionavano da sole e che non hanno mai rischiato
mia sorella a 19 anni e mezzo si fidanzò col marito (che aveva 32 anni) e passava qualche notte a casa di lui, per mia mamma era lutto grande, come avrei fatto io, che avevo 16 anni a chiederle di far salire il ragazzo col quale mi vedevo? lo facevo di nascosto


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2022)

Si


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In macchina.


Al limite in bicicletta, vista l'età.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Preferisci fuori casa chissà dove?


allora se io sono in casa e questi si chiudono in camera loro, mi da fastidio.
Dove? Dove andavamo noi, in macchina, in box,in cantina e se c'era un soldino in motel. Ecchecazzo tutto comodo? Ma dai un po di avventura che la vivano anche loro!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> allora se io sono in casa e questi si chiudono in camera loro, mi da fastidio.
> Dove? Dove andavamo noi, in macchina, in box,in cantina e se c'era un soldino in motel. Ecchecazzo tutto comodo? Ma dai un po di avventura che la vivano anche loro!


È anche perché venga dato un valore e non sia come fare merenda o fare  i compiti.


----------



## Nono (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono due scuole di pensiero nella educazione dei figli.
> Una è “tanto lo fanno comunque (sesso, droga e rock and roll) meglio che lo faccia in modo sicuro“ perciò la canna gliela passo io, il letto lo offro io e gli do i preservativi e  che trap, gli faccio ascoltare i Pink Floid.
> L’altra è “cerco di evitare esperienze precoci”.
> Hanno ragione entrambi e hanno torto entrambi.
> ...


Bru, io la vedo più vedo più su un discorso di sicurezza.  Tanto un modo di farlo lo trovano lo stesso. Allora meglio in una zona protetta che in macchina chissà dove con tutti i rischi connessi... come cronaca c'insegna


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Bru, io la vedo più vedo più su un discorso di sicurezza.  Tanto un modo di farlo lo trovano lo stesso. Allora meglio in una zona protetta che in macchina chissà dove con tutti i rischi connessi... come cronaca c'insegna


Appena insieme a mio marito ...una sera dopo esserci appartati in macchina ...arrivano i cc..
Che spavento!
Ci eravamo appena rivestiti ..
Quando hanno capito che eravamo semplicemente una coppia in cerca di intimità se ne sono andati...intimando al mio futuro marito di riportarmi immediatamente a casa...
Mi devono aver scambiato per minorenne


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

Questa discussione è speculare a quella di Edo. Se @Edo69Edo è irresponsabile, come è, perché mai dei minorenni dovrebbero esserlo? I preservativi possono rompersi anche a loro.
La gravidanza della amante/compagna di Edo ha diritto di tenere il figlio e lui ha il dovere di riconoscerlo e mantenerlo. Siamo unanimi.
E una coppia di minorenni?
È uguale?
C’è una età per prendere la patente anche perché con una automobile si può uccidere e si deve avere l’età per assumersene  le relative responsabilità. 
E le conseguenze del sesso?
Ah no... un figlio rovinerebbe il loro futuro e l’aborto sarebbe inevitabile?
Ah no... il letto lo abbiamo offerto noi genitori e la responsabilità è nostra e lo manteniamo noi?
Alternative?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Bru, io la vedo più vedo più su un discorso di sicurezza.  Tanto un modo di farlo lo trovano lo stesso. Allora meglio in una zona protetta che in macchina chissà dove con tutti i rischi connessi... come cronaca c'insegna


No.
Non è sicurezza per i figli. È incapacità dei genitori di dire di no.
E i genitori si addestrano già quando il figlio ha due anni, non dicendo di no alla merendina fuori pasto e poi mettendo in piedi chat di classe per difendere le creature dai troppi compiti o da ipotetici casi di bullismo e poi dando lo smartphone senza controllo, senza porre limiti orari o di frequentazioni. Genitori che vogliono che i figli si confidino, sicuri di non essere giudicati. Ma questo avviene perché i genitori non vogliono essere giudicati. Genitori incapaci di manifestare i propri valori ed esserne coerenti. 
Genitori terrorizzati di non essere graditi, non amati, tremebondi di fronte al bimbo che li picchia o il ragazzino che dice che li odia. Genitori che scaricano le responsabilità su minorenni ai quali loro hanno detto di “stare attenti“.


----------



## Nono (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Appena insieme a mio marito ...una sera dopo esserci appartati in macchina ...arrivano i cc..
> Che spavento!
> Ci eravamo appena rivestiti ..
> Quando hanno capito che eravamo semplicemente una coppia in cerca di intimità se ne sono andati...intimando al mio futuro marito di riportarmi immediatamente a casa...
> Mi devono aver scambiato per minorenne


Senza contare il rischio di denuncia di atti osceni in luogo pubblico. E non è uno scherzo .... capita purtroppo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

@Brunetta probabilmente da quando eri ragazza tu ne è passato di tempo...
Noi siamo figli di una generazione che ci ha trasmesso sia divieti che cmq fiducia e ci ha sopportato...
Io non vedo nulla di che a fare stare insieme 2 minorenni che probabilmente faranno sesso . 
La verginità l abbiamo persa tutte...chi prima chi dopo ..
Io ho aspettato di avere 18 anni...non mi andava di farlo a 14 per mie idee...mia figlia ha quasi 18 anni e probabilmente le ha fatto la prima volta qualche mese fa....non ci trovo nulla di male...
La gravidanza eventuale la vorrei evitare...in ogni caso sceglierei di aiutarla in entrambe le ipotesi (io sarei più per tenere la creatura...)


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Senza contare il rischio di denuncia di atti osceni in luogo pubblico. E non è uno scherzo .... capita purtroppo


E appunto...l abbiamo scampata...


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Bru, io la vedo più vedo più su un discorso di sicurezza.  Tanto un modo di farlo lo trovano lo stesso. Allora meglio in una zona protetta che in macchina chissà dove con tutti i rischi connessi... come cronaca c'insegna


In auto in luogo pubblico è passibile di sanzione da 3000 a 10.000 euro. 
Quindi o i genitori sganciano le 70 euro del motel quelle 3 o 4 volte la settimana,  oppure se ne vanno fuori dai coglioni qualche sera la settimana, che farebbe bene anche a loro.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> @Brunetta probabilmente da quando eri ragazza tu ne è passato di tempo...
> Noi siamo figli di una generazione che ci ha trasmesso sia divieti che cmq fiducia e ci ha sopportato...
> Io non vedo nulla di che a fare stare insieme 2 minorenni che probabilmente faranno sesso .
> La verginità l abbiamo persa tutte...chi prima chi dopo ..
> ...


Non hai considerato una parola di quello che ho scritto.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa discussione è speculare a quella di Edo. Se @Edo69Edo è irresponsabile, come è, perché mai dei minorenni dovrebbero esserlo? I preservativi possono rompersi anche a loro.
> La gravidanza della amante/compagna di Edo ha diritto di tenere il figlio e lui ha il dovere di riconoscerlo e mantenerlo. Siamo unanimi.
> E una coppia di minorenni?
> È uguale?
> ...


Pillola del giorno dopo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Pillola del giorno dopo.


E se non funziona?
Quindi il messaggio è “qualsiasi cosa accada te la smazzi tu sul tuo corpo“?


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> a 15 anni?


A 14.
È da un po' che diamo a mia figlia i soldi per i preservativi. 
Ha un ragazzo fisso. 
A dire il vero credo fosse l'ultima tra le ragazze. 
C'è chi ha iniziato a 13.
Non poche hanno già avuto sia il ragazzo che la ragazza.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E se non funziona?
> Quindi il messaggio è “qualsiasi cosa accada te la smazzi tu sul tuo corpo“?


Perché deve esserci un messaggio in ogni cosa e non un'opportunità?
Un tempo le donne abortivano a 16 anni di nascosto.
Ora usano precauzioni e al limite hanno strumenti meno traumatici.
Dal punto di vista sessuale c'è un approccio molto più libero e disinvolto, forse troppo, visto che molti sono già a 14/16 consapevolmente omo o bisex.
Ma ne sanno di più dei genitori alla loro età


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> allora se io sono in casa e questi si chiudono in camera loro, mi da fastidio.
> Dove? Dove andavamo noi, in macchina, in box,in cantina e se c'era un soldino in motel. Ecchecazzo tutto comodo? Ma dai un po di avventura che la vivano anche loro!


Io lo facevo in cameretta,  con mia nonna che dormiva nell'altra stanza 
Mia nonna, classe inizio del secolo scorso.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Appena insieme a mio marito ...una sera dopo esserci appartati in macchina ...arrivano i cc..
> Che spavento!
> Ci eravamo appena rivestiti ..
> Quando hanno capito che eravamo semplicemente una coppia in cerca di intimità se ne sono andati...intimando al mio futuro marito di riportarmi immediatamente a casa...
> Mi devono aver scambiato per minorenne


Io ho preso una multa per calpestio prato.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai considerato una parola di quello che ho scritto.


Io l ho capita come ti ho risposto...
Hai chiesto cosa faremo anche di fronte ad un eventuale gravidanza...come se fosse colpa ns perché hanno trombato col nostro benestare


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono due scuole di pensiero nella educazione dei figli.
> Una è “tanto lo fanno comunque (sesso, droga e rock and roll) meglio che lo faccia in modo sicuro“ perciò la canna gliela passo io, il letto lo offro io e gli do i preservativi e  che trap, gli faccio ascoltare i Pink Floid.
> L’altra è “cerco di evitare esperienze precoci”.
> Hanno ragione entrambi e hanno torto entrambi.
> ...


mia mamma era di quelle che era arrivata vergine al matrimonio, sesso tabù, mi aveva a mala pena spiegato le mestruazioni
io ho avuto la mia prima esperienza a 14 anni, come tante mie amiche (una addirittura a12)
avere con i figli un dialogo sul sesso e cercare di dar loro anche un'educazione sentimentale non è sbagliato e fare sesso presto non è una vergogna
certo, ci vogliono le precauzioni, ma i ragazzini nonostante tutto con chi parlano? tra di sé, cercano poco anche su internet, si fidano delle esperienze degli amici, allora meglio un adulto che spiega per bene davvero come stanno le cose
ovvio che l'adulto certe cose le debba sapere e debba avere anche la coerenza nella vita tra quello che fa e quello che dice


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Non è sicurezza per i figli. È incapacità dei genitori di dire di no.
> E i genitori si addestrano già quando il figlio ha due anni, non dicendo di no alla merendina fuori pasto e poi mettendo in piedi chat di classe per difendere le creature dai troppi compiti o da ipotetici casi di bullismo e poi dando lo smartphone senza controllo, senza porre limiti orari o di frequentazioni. Genitori che vogliono che i figli si confidino, sicuri di non essere giudicati. Ma questo avviene perché i genitori non vogliono essere giudicati. Genitori incapaci di manifestare i propri valori ed esserne coerenti.
> Genitori terrorizzati di non essere graditi, non amati, tremebondi di fronte al bimbo che li picchia o il ragazzino che dice che li odia. Genitori che scaricano le responsabilità su minorenni ai quali loro hanno detto di “stare attenti“.


Fare sesso non è mangiare una merendina, che fa schifo. 
È una delle cose più belle nella vita di una persona.
Se tu la vedi in questo modo, non puoi che essere felice della gioia dei figli. 
Se poi vogliamo pensare che la gioia del fare sesso dipende dalla rarità con cui lo si fa, non so, mi sembra un pensiero antico. Per me fare sesso è anche migliorarsi, crescere, diventare consapevoli di sé, di cosa si vuole. Anche saper scegliere partner giusti avendo l'esperienza per poter capire.


----------



## Lostris (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Fare sesso non è mangiare una merendina, che fa schifo.
> È una delle cose più belle nella vita di una persona.
> Se tu la vedi in questo modo, non puoi che essere felice della gioia dei figli.
> Se poi vogliamo pensare che la gioia del fare sesso dipende dalla rarità con cui lo si fa, non so, mi sembra un pensiero antico. Per me fare sesso è anche migliorarsi, crescere, diventare consapevoli di sé, di cosa si vuole. Anche saper scegliere partner giusti avendo l'esperienza per poter capire.


Son d'accordo che è una delle cose più belle nella vita.
Penso anche che a 12-13 anni è quasi impossibile che ci sia una consapevolezza e una maturità di visione che lo facciano vedere a quel modo.


----------



## ivanl (25 Febbraio 2022)

Io ringrazio il cielo di avere un maschio e di vivere in un buco di provincia dove, alla sua età, quelli con 'la tipa' sono giusto i fighetti figli di papà mentre gli altri hanno come pensiero prevalente la PS e poco più


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Son d'accordo che è una delle cose più belle nella vita.
> Penso anche che a 12-13 anni è quasi impossibile che ci sia una consapevolezza e una maturità di visione che lo facciano vedere a quel modo.


No, però ci sono il desiderio e gli ormoni che ti chiedono di farlo comunque.
Di solito tutti ormai lo fanno in casa nel pomeriggio quando entrambi i genitori sono al lavoro.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io ringrazio il cielo di avere un maschio e di vivere in un buco di provincia dove, alla sua età, quelli con 'la tipa' sono giusto i fighetti figli di papà mentre gli altri hanno come pensiero prevalente la PS e poco più


cosa cambia tra maschio e femmina?


----------



## ivanl (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cosa cambia tra maschio e femmina?


che i maschi sono più "tardi"


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> che i maschi sono più "tardi"


Il tuo forse...
Forse...
Perché non è che dicono tutto. 
I maschi


----------



## ivanl (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il tuo forse...


e meno male, poi la provincia aiuta


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> e meno male, poi la provincia aiuta


In che cosa? 
Io me la ricordavo ancora più maiala


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> e meno male, poi la provincia aiuta


Finisce solo che ti fai gli stessi di tutta la zona che si sono fatte tutti


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> a 15 anni?


Perché a 15 anni non si può scopare?


----------



## ivanl (25 Febbraio 2022)

non


danny ha detto:


> In che cosa?
> Io me la ricordavo ancora più maiala


non so, qua vedo che i maschi, in maggior parte, sono molto indietro rispetto alle femmine. A 16 anni, ovviamente parlo per quel che vedo nella realtà scolastica/sociale del figlio, l'80% sta dietro alla Play e ai manga. Ragazze, zero nella pratica.
Comunque qui a me paiono tutti ritardati, anche i grandi...ma sarà che io vengo dal Sud. io qua vedo solo tanta apparenza, sostanza zero, QI da incroci tra consanguinei


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh...deve passare  il messaggio del sesso sicuro ..
> Poi ...se permettiamo al moroso di dormire con lei... non posso certo dirle che può dormire con lui basta che non lo facciano?
> Io con mia figlia credo di avere un rapporto molto basato sulla fiducia... ovviamente non mi racconta tutto (ci mancherebbe anche)ma sa che cmq può contare sul mio supporto ..


Idem qui

oggi mi ha scritto mamma ti voglio tanto bene ho una famiglai fantastica

così di punto in bianco
È partita  x lavoro 4 gg via e mi ha scritto così dopo la buona notte ieri sera

ma io nn so come faccia mio ex a vederli così poco davvero mi chiedo come faccia da 8 anni a sta parte a vederli 3 gg al mese vacanze escluse 
X me sono La mia vita
Come cazzò fa boh

questo spiega il grado di anaffettivita che ha dentrodi se
Poi mi dice che è solo 
Che strano


----------



## alberto15 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché a 15 anni non si può scopare?


Un po prestuccio....


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A 14.
> *È da un po' che diamo a mia figlia i soldi per i preservativi.*
> Ha un ragazzo fisso.
> A dire il vero credo fosse l'ultima tra le ragazze.
> ...


Ma perché il suo ometto non li compra?


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Un po prestuccio....


Ma anche no. A 15 anni sei già fatta e formata.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> che i maschi sono più "tardi"


dipende, mio nipote ha quasi 13 anni, si vergogna pure solo a parlarne, il suo compagno di classe ha 3 cugini maschi più grandi e può fare scuola


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mia figlia a 17/18 
Maschio non ancora e ne ha 17 sarà tonto?
a meno che in Canada...
14/15 a me sembra  presto davvero ma avevo amiche all epoca nia stessa età dipende dalle situazioni


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mia figlia a 14 anni era una bimba davvero
Gare di sci uscite con amiche ma nn me la sarei vista a letto con uno davvero 

x me ma pensiero mio sono troppo precoci in tutto

vedi amici del mio terzo che in disco prenotano tavolo privato bevono

ma fate furb!!!

Preferisco il mio che di ste cose se ne frega


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

Dipende. Ci sono quelle più precoci e quelle meno precoci. Quelle che si dedicano più ai ragazzi, alle uscite, alle discoteche eccc… E altre più allo studio, allo sport, o ad altro. Non sono tutte uguali.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono due scuole di pensiero nella educazione dei figli.
> Una è “tanto lo fanno comunque (sesso, droga e rock and roll) meglio che lo faccia in modo sicuro“ perciò la canna gliela passo io, il letto lo offro io e gli do i preservativi e  che trap, gli faccio ascoltare i Pink Floid.
> L’altra è “cerco di evitare esperienze precoci”.
> Hanno ragione entrambi e hanno torto entrambi.
> ...


E malattie e violenze. Tutto il resto in casa mia è concesso.


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dipende. Ci sono quelle più precoci e quelle meno precoci. Quelle che si dedicano più ai ragazzi, alle uscite, alle discoteche eccc… E altre più allo studio, allo sport, o ad altro. Non sono tutte uguali.


nn so
Io francamente sono un po' spaventata da queste 15 enne tutte selfie trucco unghie laccate

 francamente preferisco altro

io credo che tanto dipenda anche dalla es in casa perché vedo certe mamme trucco parrucco perenne delle adolescenti loro x prime
Io anke mi curo ma queste vanno di selfie sui social crisi esistenziali sgallinamebti

selfie in palestra con citazioni che. C entrano un cazzk

per forza tua figlia poi sembra abbian 20
Anni a 13 dai 
Le vedo in zona da me ikos alla bocca broncio super attenzione all look 
Mah


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> nn so
> Io francamente sono un po' spaventata da queste 15 enne tutte selfie trucco unghie laccate
> 
> francamente preferisco altro
> ...


io mi sono sempre truccata poco eh... eppure ho iniziato presto, a volte l'apparenza è solo apparenza e sotto sotto sono più piccole di quelle anonime
mio babbo su questo aspetto ha una massima, che purtroppo è molto vera "quando la mamma è più zoccola della figlia, cosa può insegnarle se non  a far pompini?"


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io mi sono sempre truccata poco eh... eppure ho iniziato presto, a volte l'apparenza è solo apparenza e sotto sotto sono più piccole di quelle anonime
> mio babbo su questo aspetto ha una massima, che purtroppo è molto vera "quando la mamma è più zoccola della figlia, cosa può insegnarle se non  a far pompini?"



Ma proprio perche piccole ma nn scimmiottare

non so forse ho avuto culo e mi è andata così con mia figlia però a dire il vero anche le sue amiche erano simili a lei


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma proprio perche piccole ma nn scimmiottare
> 
> non so forse ho avuto culo e mi è andata così con mia figlia però a dire il vero anche le sue amiche erano simili a lei


i figli imparano dall'esempio, o seguono quello che vedono o fanno il contrario   
io ho avuto mia mamma che si scandalizzava se sentiva di ragazzi che facevano sesso, ma solo per le femmine eh, i maschi potevano...


----------



## Edo69Edo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa discussione è speculare a quella di Edo. Se @Edo69Edo è irresponsabile, come è, perché mai dei minorenni dovrebbero esserlo? I preservativi possono rompersi anche a loro.
> La gravidanza della amante/compagna di Edo ha diritto di tenere il figlio e lui ha il dovere di riconoscerlo e mantenerlo. Siamo unanimi.
> E una coppia di minorenni?
> È uguale?
> ...


Forse i ragazzini sono più ludici di me..


----------



## Andromeda4 (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> i figli imparano dall'esempio, o seguono quello che vedono o fanno il contrario
> io ho avuto mia mamma che si scandalizzava se sentiva di ragazzi che facevano sesso, ma solo per le femmine eh, i maschi potevano...


E con chi potevano farlo secondo lei, se le donne non potevano?


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E con chi potevano farlo secondo lei, se le donne non potevano?


mistero


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E con chi potevano farlo secondo lei, se le donne non potevano?


Al nord si faceva anche negli anni 50.
Nel mio cortile c'era la signora che praticava aborti per chi ci restava.. Le voglie quelle sempre sono.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Al nord si faceva anche negli anni 50.
> Nel mio cortile c'era la signora che praticava aborti per chi ci restava.. Le voglie quelle sempre sono.


mia mamma non è del nord


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> nn so
> Io francamente sono un po' spaventata da queste 15 enne tutte selfie trucco unghie laccate
> 
> francamente preferisco altro
> ...


Mah ti dirò, spesso non c’è nemmeno l’esempio del genitore davanti, perché io vedo spesso queste 15 enni tutte trucco e parrucco con mamme che sembrano scappate di casa. Spesso è anche il gruppo di amiche con le quali escono.


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia mamma non è del nord


Di dove esattamente?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io l ho capita come ti ho risposto...
> Hai chiesto cosa faremo anche di fronte ad un eventuale gravidanza...come se fosse colpa ns perché hanno trombato col nostro benestare


Colpa?
Responsabilità di cui poi un ragazzino o una ragazzina dovrà farsi carico tutta la vita.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Di dove esattamente?


è campana


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Colpa?
> Responsabilità di cui poi un ragazzino o una ragazzina dovrà farsi carico tutta la vita.


una mia coetanea ha una figlia di 25 anni


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A 14.
> È da un po' che diamo a mia figlia i soldi per i preservativi.
> Ha un ragazzo fisso.
> A dire il vero credo fosse l'ultima tra le ragazze.
> ...


Allora via libera in cameretta con chi capita, 2? Pochi. 3, 4? 
Chi più ne ha più ne metta!
Tanto scelgono loro a 13 anni


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora via libera in cameretta con chi capita, 2? Pochi. 3, 4?
> Chi più ne ha più ne metta!
> Tanto scelgono loro a 13 anni


Direttamente l’orgia. Se quella cameretta potesse parlare.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma anche no. A 15 anni sei già fatta e formata.


Il cervello no.
Ma alcuni pure a 35


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Forse i ragazzini sono più ludici di me..


No. Possono solo essere fortunati.


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ciao a tutte/i

Mio figlio oggi ventenne a 16 anni ha cominciato a scalpitare e fare domandone (a me), io arrampicandomi un pò sui muri ho spiegato qualcosina, poi sono corsa in vari supermercati per fare scorta e gli ho riempito il comodino di pacchetti di preservativi, devo dire che li ha fulminati in poco tempo.

Mi sono domandata spesso se li ha usati tutti da gran trombatore o hanno fatto gavettoni con gli amici o nelle prove di inserimento qualcosa andava storto e buttava sprecandoli. Mai chiesto nulla, poi ha cominciato a comperarseli da solo.  Oggi ha 20 anni, la sua ragazza 19,  prende la pillola, ma io non manco mai ogni tot di tempo a metterglieli nel comodino, non si sa mai…… e qualche volta li usa e li finisce pure . 
Boh, meglio non mi faccia troppe domande. 
Mio marito  muto in proposito, ride, dice che è tutto normale.

Per il resto noi abbiamo spesso lasciato casa libera nei weekend e in settimana anche qualche serata fuori e puntualmente cenavano e stavano a casa nostra…… non credo fossero dei  casi …. Si organizzavano da me.

Ovviamente chiudevo la mia camera, il resto della casa era a disposizione (a parte il cane invadente e geloso di mio figlio).


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> una mia coetanea ha una figlia di 25 anni


Io sto parlando di responsabilità dei genitori.
Non di ciò che avviene o è avvenuto in passato.


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2022)

Io non mi scandalizzo trovo solo che sia presto


Etta ha detto:


> Mah ti dirò, spesso non c’è nemmeno l’esempio del genitore davanti, perché io vedo spesso queste 15 enni tutte trucco e parrucco con mamme che sembrano scappate di casa. Spesso è anche il gruppo di amiche con le quali escono.


Si vero


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sto parlando di responsabilità dei genitori.
> Non di ciò che avviene o è avvenuto in passato.


I genitori hanno la responsabilità di educare i figli, i figli dopo una certa età (all'incirca 15 anni), hanno la responsabilità delle loro azioni pure se sono minorenni


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> I genitori hanno la responsabilità di educare i figli, i figli dopo una certa età (all'incirca 15 anni), hanno la responsabilità delle loro azioni pure se sono minorenni


Davvero?


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Davvero?


sì, se io senza i mezzi di adesso sapevo perfettamente cosa stavo facendo e sapevo come evitare gravidanze e malattie, lo sanno pure loro, il cervello ce lo hanno e l'essere minorenni non li giustifica


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì, se io senza i mezzi di adesso sapevo perfettamente cosa stavo facendo e sapevo come evitare gravidanze e malattie, lo sanno pure loro, il cervello ce lo hanno e l'essere minorenni non li giustifica


Quindi a te è andata bene e altrettanto sarà per tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io lo facevo in cameretta,  con mia nonna che dormiva nell'altra stanza
> Mia nonna, classe inizio del secolo scorso.


era di larghe vedute o era sorda?


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi a te è andata bene e altrettanto sarà per tutti.


a me non è andata bene, è andata come io avevo previsto che andasse che è molto diverso, non mi sono mai affidata al caso o alla fortuna


----------



## Nono (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ma io a 15 anni avevo già tutte le informazioni per fare del sesso consapevole.
Poi non ero non ero certo maturo, ma è anche il suo bello.
Non vedo perché i miei figli non debbano avere la stessa consapevolezza


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il cervello no.
> Ma alcuni pure a 35


Alcuni anche a 50 e oltre.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Bru, io la vedo più vedo più su un discorso di sicurezza.  *Tanto un modo di farlo lo trovano lo stesso*. Allora meglio in una zona protetta che in macchina chissà dove con tutti i rischi connessi... come cronaca c'insegna


Non è detto.
I figli chiedono anche cose per capire quali sono i valori dei genitori, per avere una guida, una linea.
Se chiedesse di fare una rapina, non credo che lo accompagneresti perché la facesse con meno aggravanti.
Chi è stato schiacciato da un giudizio negativo assoluto dei genitori o senza una linea guida vuole evitare di riprodurre lo stesso modello. Ma fare l’opposto non è una soluzione.
Come disse un vecchio utente (mai da me apprezzato, ma questa cosa è vera) se tu sei gazzella e ti trasformi in leone, sempre nella savana stai.
I vecchi genitori, che proibivano tutto, e gli attuali, che permettono tutto, stanno comunque in una savana valoriale in cui i figli vengono mandati tra i leoni senza alcuna protezione.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia mamma era di quelle che era arrivata vergine al matrimonio, sesso tabù, mi aveva a mala pena spiegato le mestruazioni
> io ho avuto la mia prima esperienza a 14 anni, come tante mie amiche (una addirittura a12)
> avere con i figli un dialogo sul sesso e cercare di dar loro anche un'educazione sentimentale non è sbagliato e fare sesso presto non è una vergogna
> certo, ci vogliono le precauzioni, ma i ragazzini nonostante tutto con chi parlano? tra di sé, cercano poco anche su internet, si fidano delle esperienze degli amici, allora meglio un adulto che spiega per bene davvero come stanno le cose
> *ovvio che l'adulto certe cose le debba sapere e debba avere anche la coerenza nella vita tra quello che fa e quello che dice*


Visto che si sta scrivendo qui, la coerenza credo che stia più sulla visione ludica della vita.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Fare sesso non è mangiare una merendina, che fa schifo.
> È una delle cose più belle nella vita di una persona.
> Se tu la vedi in questo modo, non puoi che essere felice della gioia dei figli.
> Se poi vogliamo pensare che la gioia del fare sesso dipende dalla rarità con cui lo si fa, non so, mi sembra un pensiero antico. Per me fare sesso è anche migliorarsi, crescere, diventare consapevoli di sé, di cosa si vuole. Anche saper scegliere partner giusti avendo l'esperienza per poter capire.


Infatti andrebbe fatto con una consapevolezza che non si può avere a questa età.
Non è che sono piccoli per lavorare o fare una stage e invece responsabili per vivere il sesso.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Visto che si sta scrivendo qui, la coerenza credo che stia più sulla visione ludica della vita.


a cosa ti riferisci scusa?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a cosa ti riferisci scusa?


Mi riferisco agli utenti che sono in questo forum che vivono il tradimento come momento ludico, rimuovendo le conseguenze, come ha fatto Edo che adesso è annichilito dalla realtà, e di chi cerca di trovare amanti qui.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riferisco agli utenti che sono in questo forum che vivono il tradimento come momento ludico, rimuovendo le conseguenze, come ha fatto Edo che adesso è annichilito dalla realtà, e di chi cerca di trovare amanti qui.


scusa brunetta ma tu cosa pensi che sia il sesso? solo procreazione? perchè a volte non riesco a capire cosa condanni, se il sesso o chi lo pratica
il sesso è anche un momento ludico, l'importante è essere consapevoli di quello che si fa
edo (facendo finta di credere alla sua storia), è la dimostrazione classica che non c'è bisogno di essere giovani per non essere consapevoli
per questo dico che spetta ai genitori educare i figli e spiegare loro che andando per certi mari, certi pesci si trovano
se qualcuno cerca amanti qui io non lo so e francamente neanche mi interessa


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> scusa brunetta ma tu cosa pensi che sia il sesso? solo procreazione? perchè a volte non riesco a capire cosa condanni, se il sesso o chi lo pratica
> il sesso è anche un momento ludico, l'importante è essere consapevoli di quello che si fa
> edo (facendo finta di credere alla sua storia), è la dimostrazione classica che non c'è bisogno di essere giovani per non essere consapevoli
> per questo dico che spetta ai genitori educare i figli e spiegare loro che andando per certi mari, certi pesci si trovano
> se qualcuno cerca amanti qui io non lo so e francamente neanche mi interessa


È anche godimento. Anche. Il godimento è funzionale alla riproduzione. Il sesso ludico lo fanno tutti i mammiferi, non certo perché hanno desiderio di genitorialità. Poi hanno figli che allevano per istinto.
Noi siamo con la capacità di avere consapevolezza della genitorialità e delle implicazioni sentimentali.
Quando si trasmettono valori ai figli, a parole e nella pratica quotidiana, si trasmette anche il valore di sé, delle persone, il valore del corpo e dei corpi, oppure si trasmette che siamo venuti al mondo per soffrire o per divertirci, sempre all’interno della savana, senza guida.
Come decidiamo che è meglio mangiare frutta che merendine, forse trasmettiamo esplicitamente e implicitamente anche i nostri valori sulle relazioni, il sesso e i sentimenti. 
Qui il sottobosco è fitto e, se lo intuisco persino io dalle interazioni in chiaro, lo capiscono tutti.


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> *Fare sesso non è mangiare una merendina, che fa schifo.*
> È una delle cose più belle nella vita di una persona.
> Se tu la vedi in questo modo, non puoi che essere felice della gioia dei figli.
> Se poi vogliamo pensare che la gioia del fare sesso dipende dalla rarità con cui lo si fa, non so, mi sembra un pensiero antico. Per me fare sesso è anche migliorarsi, crescere, diventare consapevoli di sé, di cosa si vuole. Anche saper scegliere partner giusti avendo l'esperienza per poter capire.


Ma le merendine mica fanno schifo. Che dici?



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riferisco agli utenti che sono in questo forum che vivono il tradimento come momento ludico, rimuovendo le conseguenze, come ha fatto Edo che adesso è annichilito dalla realtà, *e di chi cerca di trovare amanti qui.*


Soprattutto il neretto.



omicron ha detto:


> scusa brunetta ma tu cosa pensi che sia il sesso? solo procreazione? perchè a volte non riesco a capire cosa condanni, se il sesso o chi lo pratica
> il sesso è anche un momento ludico, l'importante è essere consapevoli di quello che si fa
> edo (facendo finta di credere alla sua storia), è la dimostrazione classica che non c'è bisogno di essere giovani per non essere consapevoli
> per questo dico che spetta ai genitori educare i figli e spiegare loro che andando per certi mari, certi pesci si trovano
> *se qualcuno cerca amanti qui io non lo so e francamente neanche mi interessa*


Io lo ben so.


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riferisco agli utenti che sono in questo forum che vivono il tradimento come momento ludico, rimuovendo le conseguenze, come ha fatto Edo che adesso è annichilito dalla realtà, e di chi cerca di trovare amanti qui.


un mio amico a Singapore ha moglie e due filgi e va a escort come andare in  Palestra
Dice che si distende non na nessun coinvolgimento scopa chiacchiera ride torna a casa 
Con le amanti era un aktra mini storia e lui vuole solo del sesso divertente con una bella figa e nn un altr che si aspetti cose da lui 
Parole sue 

sua sorella mia carissima amica lo critica e mi racconta ste cose 
il suo matrimonio sembrerebbe felice


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A 14.
> È da un po' che diamo a mia figlia i soldi per i preservativi.
> Ha un ragazzo fisso.
> A dire il vero credo fosse l'ultima tra le ragazze.
> ...


si, un’età molto normale per fare sesso oggi.
il mio primo gia in seconda media con ragazze di seconda media, fornicava.


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> un mio amico a Singapore ha moglie e due filgi e va a escort come andare in  Palestra
> Dice che si distende non na nessun coinvolgimento scopa chiacchiera ride torna a casa
> Con le amanti era un aktra mini storia e lui vuole solo del sesso divertente con una bella figa e nn un altr che si aspetti cose da lui
> Parole sue
> ...


Come tanti matrimoni.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È anche godimento. Anche. Il godimento è funzionale alla riproduzione. Il sesso ludico lo fanno tutti i mammiferi, non certo perché hanno desiderio di genitorialità. Poi hanno figli che allevano per istinto.
> Noi siamo con la capacità di avere consapevolezza della genitorialità e delle implicazioni sentimentali.
> Quando si trasmettono valori ai figli, a parole e nella pratica quotidiana, si trasmette anche il valore di sé, delle persone, il valore del corpo e dei corpi, oppure si trasmette che siamo venuti al mondo per soffrire o per divertirci, sempre all’interno della savana, senza guida.
> Come decidiamo che è meglio mangiare frutta che merendine, forse trasmettiamo esplicitamente e implicitamente anche i nostri valori sulle relazioni, il sesso e i sentimenti.
> Qui il sottobosco è fitto e, se lo intuisco persino io dalle interazioni in chiaro, lo capiscono tutti.


Il sottobosco non mi interessa e non leggo tutti i post
Però confermi quello che dico io, educare i figli si fa anche e soprattutto con l’esempio e la coerenza, ma fare sesso “presto” non significa non amarsi o non aver avuto la giusta educazione come non lo significa l’aspettare la prima Notte di nozze
ti racconto un episodio… ero a far palestra con un personal trainer che segue dei ragazzini esordienti a calcio, lui, 60enne, consigliava a questi bimbi (14/17 anni), di usare il preservativo solo se con la ragazzina facevano doppietta e quindi solo nel secondo rapporto, io guardai i ragazzini e dissi loro di usarlo sempre
Questo personal trainer adesso si incazza perché il figlio di 24 anni ha la ragazza incinta


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il sottobosco non mi interessa e non leggo tutti i post
> Però confermi quello che dico io, educare i figli si fa anche e soprattutto con l’esempio e la coerenza, ma fare sesso “presto” non significa non amarsi o non aver avuto la giusta educazione come non lo significa l’aspettare la prima Notte di nozze
> ti racconto un episodio… ero a far palestra con un personal trainer che segue dei ragazzini esordienti a calcio, lui, 60enne, consigliava a questi bimbi (14/17 anni), di usare il preservativo solo se con la ragazzina facevano doppietta e quindi solo nel secondo rapporto, io guardai i ragazzini e dissi loro di usarlo sempre
> Questo personal trainer adesso si incazza perché il figlio di 24 anni ha la ragazza incinta


Ma cosa c’entra la prima notte di nozze?!
Facevo un altro discorso.
Perché mai non si dà la maturità a tredici anni?
Prova a spiegare filosofia a un tredicenne.
Dai!


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entra la prima notte di nozze?!
> Facevo un altro discorso.
> Perché mai non si dà la maturità a tredici anni?
> Prova a spiegare filosofia a un tredicenne.
> Dai!


Era un esempio dai non far finta di non capire
Se si dovesse dare la maturità per meriti qualcuno morirebbe senza avere la patente della macchina, l’età è un numero, la maturità è una convenzione, fino al 76 si era maggiorenni a 21 anni poi hanno deciso 18
D’un tratto erano tutti maturi? 
mio cognato che ha avuto un vissuto difficile da piccolo aveva una consapevolezza a 14 anni che i 20enni si sognano
Quindi? 
non vuol dire nulla
Qui si sta parlando di come ci si approccia ai figli che fanno sesso 
Mia figlia è piccola e quindi non posso parlare da madre ma in questo caso parlo da figlia, a me le cose le ha spiegate mia sorella perché mia mamma aveva il tabù totale, quando ho avuto la prima mestruazione mi disse “ora puoi avere bambini” ma che cazzo vuol dire? I figli vanno educati che di cazzate ne sentono tante da tutte le parti e se non hanno qualcuno che li indirizza rischiano i problemi, quindi ben venga un genitore di più ampie vedute che ascolta il figlio che quello che condanna il sesso a prescindere e poi cade dalle nuvole


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Figli maschi o femmine?


Maschi ma non avrebbe fatto differenza….anzi



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se ci sono anche io in casa no


Questo vale anche per me



Etta ha detto:


> In macchina.


Spererei di no


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2022)

A me dispiace un sacco per gli adolescenti di oggi.

Hanno da svolgere *compiti evolutivi legati alla biologia e specie specifici*, e non ai cambiamenti culturali, che sempre meno il contesto consente loro di svolgere.

Alcuni dei compiti evolutivi sono l'attraversamento del lutto per la "morte" dell'infanzia , la percezione della propria invulnerabilità e la possibilità di fare i conti con la vulnerabilità e con l'impotenza, la differenziazione dagli adulti di riferimento e quindi il conflitto (con le social skills correlate allo svolgimento di questo compito).

Le regole hanno una funzione fondamentale.
Se non ci sono regole, non c'è trasgressione.
Se non c'è trasgressione non c'è differenziazione.
Se non c'è differenziazione non c'è individuazione.

Se non c'è individuazione non c'è adultità.

Ma l'eterna adolescenza che porta alla ricerca della soluzione reset.
La cancellazione della realtà per mantenere l'adesione alla narrazione di sè.

Addiction, disturbi alimentari, comportamenti a rischio (che sono fondamentali e funzionali alla crescita) sono alcune delle conseguenze di un atteggiamento di contesto contraddittorio, che da un lato chiede ai ragazzini di rimanere eternamente bambini innamorati della loro famiglia e in eterno ritorno affettivo e dall'altro elimina le condizioni affinchè possano confrontarsi davvero con i limiti del contesto in cui dovranno andare a vivere, considerandoli adulti già in grado di muoversi a parità di competenze ma limitando il campo dell'esperienza.

bah.


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me dispiace un sacco per gli adolescenti di oggi.
> 
> Hanno da svolgere *compiti evolutivi legati alla biologia e specie specifici*, e non ai cambiamenti culturali, che sempre meno il contesto consente loro di svolgere.
> 
> ...


adultità te lo sei appena inventato, vero?


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> adultità te lo sei appena inventato, vero?


none. 

Esiste da parecchio. 
Ed ha un significato ben preciso. 

Se non l'avessi usato avrei dovuto scrivere un pippone. 
E non avevo voglia


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia mamma non è del nord


Tra nord e sud c'è sempre stata differenza nei costumi. 
Non negli impulsi, forse ancora più stimolati al sud dal senso del proibito, ma nell'atteggiamento molto diverso. 
Gli uomini a vantarsi di tutto, corna,  relazioni, donne. 
Le ragazze fino agli anni 80 sorvegliate a vista. 
Ancora in voga all'epoca la fuitina. 
Un altro mondo.


----------



## Edo69Edo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riferisco agli utenti che sono in questo forum che vivono il tradimento come momento ludico, rimuovendo le conseguenze, come ha fatto Edo che adesso è annichilito dalla realtà, e di chi cerca di trovare amanti qui.


Annichilito è il termine perfetto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tra nord e sud c'è sempre stata differenza nei costumi.
> Non negli impulsi, forse ancora più stimolati al sud dal senso del proibito, ma nell'atteggiamento molto diverso.
> Gli uomini a vantarsi di tutto, corna,  relazioni, donne.
> Le ragazze fino agli anni 80 sorvegliate a vista.
> ...


Si usa ancora adesso la fuitina....
Inconcepibile ma esiste


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mah ti dirò, spesso non c’è nemmeno l’esempio del genitore davanti, perché io vedo spesso queste 15 enni tutte trucco e parrucco con mamme che sembrano scappate di casa. Spesso è anche il gruppo di amiche con le quali escono.


Gli adolescenti come modello di riferimento hanno solitamente ciò che più si distanzia dai genitori.
È necessario per crearsi una propria personalità al di fuori del l'influenza parentale. E quindi diventare a loro volta adulti e prima o poi genitori. 
Abbandonare il ruolo di figlio è quanto mai necessario. 
Altrimenti si hanno 'figli'  di 40 o 50 anni,  prima o poi, incapaci di assumere un altro ruolo.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Colpa?
> Responsabilità di cui poi un ragazzino o una ragazzina dovrà farsi carico tutta la vita.


Comunque un ventenne che aspetta un bambino non è da vedersi solo come una disgrazia, eh. 
Per egiziani e romeni, una buona parte delle nuove famiglie nelle grandi città italiane, è la normalità. 
Le responsabilità prima o poi vanno assunte nella vita. 
E i rischi accettati, per crescere


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si usa ancora adesso la fuitina....
> Inconcepibile ma esiste


La sorella di una con cui  uscivo la fece. Aveva 14 anni. 
A 20 aveva già due figli.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La sorella di una con cui  uscivo la fece. Aveva 14 anni.
> A 20 aveva già due figli.


Azzz...altra mentalità


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tra nord e sud c'è sempre stata differenza nei costumi.
> Non negli impulsi, forse ancora più stimolati al sud dal senso del proibito, ma nell'atteggiamento molto diverso.
> Gli uomini a vantarsi di tutto, corna,  relazioni, donne.
> Le ragazze fino agli anni 80 sorvegliate a vista.
> ...


mia cugina a 33 anni era nonna, ci sono dei problemi lì


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> none.
> 
> Esiste da parecchio.
> Ed ha un significato ben preciso.
> ...


tu menti donna


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Gli adolescenti come modello di riferimento hanno solitamente ciò che più si distanzia dai genitori.
> È necessario per crearsi una propria personalità al di fuori del l'influenza parentale. E quindi diventare a loro volta adulti e prima o poi genitori.
> Abbandonare il ruolo di figlio è quanto mai necessario.
> Altrimenti si hanno 'figli'  di 40 o 50 anni,  prima o poi, incapaci di assumere un altro ruolo.


Da
Certi  modelli si

vedo tanti di quegli adolescenti problematici poi di uan votla anche la mia amica psicologa sostiene che (al di là del covid che ovviamente ha peggiorato tutto ) siano più fragili e spersi

lei non addossa colpe ai genitori perché c è anche una buona dose di sfiga ma pensa che certi atteggiamenti o troppo amichevoli o tropo disinvolti o ostentatamente infantili nei genitori influiscano eccome

una coppia di amici ha due  figlie entrambe hanno avuto seri problemi
La prima si tagliava e ha simulato di buttarsi giù dal balcone ( messa in scena eh palese )

La seconda che è entrata a medicina vive tutto con Angoscia
sono in cura entrambe

La mamma e una super succube del padre
Ne ricerca attenzioni come un adolescente raccontando anche alle figlie delle mancanze del marito
Lui da sempre isterico plateale

ma come potevano venire su ste due ?

diverso se hai  modelli sani secondo  me
Mediamente sani ecco

perché tutti si sbaglia

questa ragazzina la prima portava a casafidanzato dall età di 13 anni
A 13 anni non sei matura x vivere un rapporto così quasi da fidanzati a casa dai

ma la mamma vive di luce riflessa delle figlie avendo lei vita che nn  la soddisfa si vive le loro storie le litigate in prima persona
De le te rio !!!


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi a te è andata bene e altrettanto sarà per tutti.


Credo che in Italia in questo momento il problema non sia che ci sono troppi fogli nati in età precoce, ma che ci sono pochi figli nati da donne mature. 
Con la natalità che abbiamo, direi che parlare di sesso e gravidanze non programmate non è attualissimo. 
Tenendo comunque conto che la pillola del giorno dopo non necessita di alcuna autorizzazione.


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu menti donna


ma va nah...

sono pure devota...



conosci Albedo?


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> era di larghe vedute o era sorda?


Non era sorda.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che in Italia in questo momento il problema non sia che ci sono troppi fogli nati in età precoce, ma che ci sono pochi figli nati da donne mature.
> Con la natalità che abbiamo, direi che parlare di sesso e gravidanze non programmate non è attualissimo.
> Tenendo comunque conto che la pillola del giorno dopo non necessita di alcuna autorizzazione.


vabbè danny, i figli mediamente si dovrebbero fare quando si è in grado di mantenerli eh, non è che perchè non c'è natalità allora mettiamo i giovani in produzione come i cani degli allevamenti, non va bene per i cani, figuriamoci per dei ragazzi
la pillola del giorno dopo è una bella botta di ormoni e se sei maggiorenne non serve la ricetta medica, in ogni caso meglio evitarla eh, meglio un bel preservativo


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> *Gli adolescenti come modello di riferimento hanno solitamente ciò che più si distanzia dai genitori.*
> È necessario per crearsi una propria personalità al di fuori del l'influenza parentale. E quindi diventare a loro volta adulti e prima o poi genitori.
> *Abbandonare* il ruolo di figlio è quanto mai necessario.
> Altrimenti si hanno 'figli'  di 40 o 50 anni,  prima o poi, incapaci di assumere un altro ruolo.


E' una semplificazione per rendere fruibile ai più un processo ben più complesso e anche doloroso.

Non lo prenderei alla lettera.

Secondo grassetto...meglio integrare.

Proprio per evitare la tua conclusione.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti andrebbe fatto con una consapevolezza che non si può avere a questa età.
> Non è che sono piccoli per lavorare o fare una stage e invece responsabili per vivere il sesso.


Ma secondo te come viene la consapevolezza? 
Studiando? 
Masturbandosi? 
Facendosi raccontare il sesso vissuto dalle amiche? 
Quando ero ragazzo io la prima volta era già una questione da medie inferiori. 
E quando lo fa il tuo amico o la tua amica, ne hai licenza di farlo anche tu. 
Sempre che tu ne abbia voglia, si intende. 
In ogni caso, non è più affare dei genitori in quel momento. 
Ricordo bene che facevano sesso anche quelle con genitori estremamente severi. 
Inventando balle. 
Quando poi impari che non puoi farlo nella cameretta dei genitori per non turbarli con i tuoi ormoni,  ma tranquillamente sul divanetto o nel cesso della discoteca (eh sì, i cessi sono tra i luoghi preferiti per fare sesso tra minorenni) questa licenza te la porti avanti come lezione di vita.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> vabbè danny, i figli mediamente si dovrebbero fare quando si è in grado di mantenerli eh, non è che perchè non c'è natalità allora mettiamo i giovani in produzione come i cani degli allevamenti, non va bene per i cani, figuriamoci per dei ragazzi
> la pillola del giorno dopo è una bella botta di ormoni e se sei maggiorenne non serve la ricetta medica, in ogni caso meglio evitarla eh, meglio un bel preservativo


Ma certo.
Però, come anche aspettare i 35 o i 40 per fare un figlio non è il massimo. 
Diciamo che ci vuole un discreto entusiasmo nella vita che sappia trovare un equilibrio tra contingenze economiche e natalità. 
Anche perché gli stranieri tutti questi problemi non se li fanno.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma certo.
> Però, come anche aspettare i 35 o i 40 per fare un figlio non è il massimo.
> Diciamo che ci vuole un discreto entusiasmo nella vita che sappia trovare un equilibrio tra contingenze economiche e natalità.
> Anche perché gli stranieri tutti questi problemi non se li fanno.


io ho avuto mia figlia a 35 anni, ho conosciuto mio marito a 27, tra conoscersi, fidanzarsi, andare a convivere e sposarsi, un po' di tempo passa, poi la bimba non è che sia arrivata subito, come me tante...  una mia amica si è fidanzata a 18 anni, a 26 si è sposata a 27 era mamma, per dire... ora divorzia, ha due figlie e stanno soffrendo parecchio per questa cosa perchè ha un ex marito che è un figlio di maiala
gli stranieri i problemi non se li fanno... nì, non se li fanno all'estero ma qui in italia se li fanno, quelli che conosco io miei coetanei hanno al massimo 2 figli, magari li fanno  a 20 anni e non a 30, ma non fanno più le squadre di calcetto


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Da
> Certi  modelli si
> 
> vedo tanti di quegli adolescenti problematici poi di uan votla anche la mia amica psicologa sostiene che (al di là del covid che ovviamente ha peggiorato tutto ) siano più fragili e spersi
> ...


Qualcosa ne so anche io di questo, visto che è un anno che giro tra neuropsichiatri.
E non c'entra niente, visto che la generazione del nord adolescente negli anni 80 faceva più sesso di questa, che non sa manco approcciare per strada una ragazza.
Ma li vedi?
Sono tutti attaccati ai cellulari, si conoscono così, si amano così, si lasciano così.
È sano?
Fare sesso è fisico, concreto, reale.
Ti mette alla prova.
Fare sexting no.
Abbordare una ragazza per strada - io l'ho fatto - è reale, umano, sa di vita.
Giocare su Tinder è uguale?
Assolutamente no.
I problemi degli adolescenti di oggi sono legati al fatto che il mondo va troppo veloce e loro non sanno stare a quel passo, si richiede sempre di più, e i giudizi sono oppressivi. Oltre a questo sono crollati tutti i fattori di entusiasmo legati alla vita adulta, quella progettualità che era fiduciosa attesa del futuro.
Lavoro,  famiglia, amicizie reali.
Gli adolescenti sono come noi ma inseriti in un contesto vecchio e ostile alla gioventù,  che delinea modelli inadeguati (sai quante lesbiche tra le 15enni? Ormai si dice che è una moda. Sono quasi più delle etero. Nella classe di mia figlia le etero sono solo due)
Solo che non siamo nel 68 in cui i genitori erano arcaici e da buttare via, tanto il mondo era da rifare a modello dei giovani.
Siamo nel 2022 e il mondo è degli uomini di mezza età.
Che vanno in giro come avessero 20 anni e giustamente ventenni a fare concorrenza non li vogliono. E i giovani si accodano, invece di mandarci un po' affanculo come sarebbe giusto.


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma certo.
> Però, come anche aspettare i 35 o i 40 per fare un figlio non è il massimo.
> Diciamo che ci vuole un discreto entusiasmo nella vita che sappia trovare un equilibrio tra contingenze economiche e natalità.
> *Anche perché gli stranieri tutti questi problemi non se li fanno.*


Grazie non pagano un cavolo.


----------



## ivanl (25 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Grazie non pagano un cavolo.


sapesse, signora mia, vengono qui e ci rubano il lavoro


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> sapesse, signora mia, vengono qui e ci rubano il lavoro


Non ho detto questo.


----------



## ivanl (25 Febbraio 2022)

sempre a profondità pozzanghera e'


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho avuto mia figlia a 35 anni, ho conosciuto mio marito a 27, tra conoscersi, fidanzarsi, andare a convivere e sposarsi, un po' di tempo passa, poi la bimba non è che sia arrivata subito, come me tante...  una mia amica si è fidanzata a 18 anni, a 26 si è sposata a 27 era mamma, per dire... ora divorzia, ha due figlie e stanno soffrendo parecchio per questa cosa perchè ha un ex marito che è un figlio di maiala
> gli stranieri i problemi non se li fanno... nì, non se li fanno all'estero ma qui in italia se li fanno, quelli che conosco io miei coetanei hanno al massimo 2 figli, magari li fanno  a 20 anni e non a 30, ma non fanno più le squadre di calcetto


Abbiamo un tasso di natalità da estinzione. Questa è l'unica cosa da  guardare. 
Pure io ho fatto una figlia a 39 anni. 
Potevo pensarci prima.


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Qualcosa ne so anche io di questo, visto che è un anno che giro tra neuropsichiatri.
> E non c'entra niente, visto che la generazione del nord adolescente negli anni 80 faceva più sesso di questa, che non sa manco approcciare per strada una ragazza.
> Ma li vedi?
> Sono tutti attaccati ai cellulari, si conoscono così, si amano così, si lasciano così.
> ...


Sarò fortunata danny tra le amicizia dei miei figli nn vedo sta mancanza di entusiasmo
Sicuramente vedo molta diversità untato tra femmine e maschi ma un mondo
Le prime sono organizzate determinate maturano prima
I maschi arrivnao dopo

forse vivono anche in un contesto dove ci sono più possibilità e quidni si tratt solo di saper utilizzare bene gli strumenti che ti sono dati

quinsi sono motivati anche perché forse facendo esperienze in giro ecc lo stimolo arriva per forza
Francamente non sento sta cosa che sbeti tu davvero non la percepisco così tragica


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Sarò fortunata danny tra le amicizia dei miei figli nn vedo sta mancanza di entusiasmo
> Sicuramente vedo molta diversità untato tra femmine e maschi ma un mondo
> Le prime sono organizzate determinate maturano prima
> I maschi arrivnao dopo
> ...


Forse è il contesto diverso. 
Anche le possibilità economiche mutano le prospettive. 
Sta di fatto che Dad e periodo Covid hanno creato un vero disastro compromettendo la salute mentale di tanti ragazzi. 
E non sono io a dirlo.


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Forse è il contesto diverso.
> Anche le possibilità economiche mutano le prospettive.
> Sta di fatto che Dad e periodo Covid hanno creato un vero disastro compromettendo la salute mentale di tanti ragazzi.
> E non sono io a dirlo.


no ma concordo
!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma secondo te come viene la consapevolezza?
> Studiando?
> Masturbandosi?
> Facendosi raccontare il sesso vissuto dalle amiche?
> ...


Questa è la conclusione di tutto quello che ho scritto?


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è la conclusione di tutto quello che ho scritto?


No, non si è capito dove andresti a parare come soluzione. L'analisi c'è, manca l'attuazione.
Proibire il sesso ai minori di anni 18?
Parlarne con responsabilità?
Cosa?


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Stavo giusto leggendo la biografia del giovanissimo David Bowie agli inizi degli anni 70.
Giusto per inquadrare il contesto di quegli anni.
Pensate a una cosa del genere oggi per Damiano....


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> No, non si è capito dove andresti a parare come soluzione. L'analisi c'è, manca l'attuazione.
> Proibire il sesso ai minori di anni 18?
> Parlarne con responsabilità?
> Cosa?


Io l’ho scritto.
Se non si capisce amen


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io l’ho scritto.
> Se non si capisce amen


Sei stata generica. Cosa significa per esempio trasmettere valori, oggi?
Quali?
Come?


----------



## alberto15 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma anche no. A 15 anni sei già fatta e formata.


Si ma di testa non troppo.


----------



## alberto15 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte/i
> 
> Mio figlio oggi ventenne a 16 anni ha cominciato a scalpitare e fare domandone (a me), io arrampicandomi un pò sui muri ho spiegato qualcosina, poi sono corsa in vari supermercati per fare scorta e gli ho riempito il comodino di pacchetti di preservativi, devo dire che li ha fulminati in poco tempo.
> 
> ...


Normalissimo....


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si ma di testa non troppo.


Se per quello nemmeno dopo.


----------



## alberto15 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se per quello nemmeno dopo.


si dai Etta, a parte tutto 14/15 anni fare sesso per una ragazzi mi pare un po' presto. E non per bigottismo  ma per realismo, se rimane incinta (cosa capitata ad una mia conoscente) a 16 con un figlio non e' che hai la vita "spianata". Al 99% i genitori si separeranno ecc. ecc. Si lo so i figli verranno su bene lo stesso ma forse meglio 2 dita di cervello in piu', no?


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si dai Etta, a parte tutto 14/15 anni fare sesso per una ragazzi mi pare un po' presto. E non per bigottismo  ma per realismo, se rimane incinta (cosa capitata ad una mia conoscente) a 16 con un figlio non e' che hai la vita "spianata". Al 99% i genitori si separeranno ecc. ecc. Si lo so i figli verranno su bene lo stesso ma forse meglio 2 dita di cervello in piu', no?


Dovrebbero farlo ma con la giusta testa. E spesso non dipende solo da loro perché io ho notato che nelle scuole non fanno più educazione sessuale.


----------



## alberto15 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dovrebbero farlo ma con la giusta testa. E spesso non dipende solo da loro perché io ho notato che nelle scuole non fanno più educazione sessuale.


beh dai non e' che te lo prescrive il medico di fare sesso conosco gente che lo ha fatto a 20/24 25 anni, non e' che per forza bisogna farlo solo perche' lo fanno gli altri o lo vuole il fidanzatino. Poi liberi tutti eh! Educazione sessuale? mai vista a scuola


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> beh dai non e' che te lo prescrive il medico di fare sesso conosco gente che lo ha fatto a 20/24 25 anni, non e' che per forza bisogna farlo solo perche' lo fanno gli altri o lo vuole il fidanzatino. Poi liberi tutti eh! Educazione sessuale? mai vista a scuola


Dovrebbero farla invece. Sarebbe davvero utile agli sbarbatelli.


----------



## alberto15 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dovrebbero farla invece. Sarebbe davvero utile agli sbarbatelli.


beh con tutti i filmati e i testi educativi che trovi in Internet ormai l'educazione sessuale a scuola sarebbe quasi anacronistica. Piuttosto lavorerei sugli aspetti psicologici rispetto a  quelli anatomici


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si dai Etta, a parte tutto 14/15 anni fare sesso per una ragazzi mi pare un po' presto. E non per bigottismo  ma per realismo, se rimane incinta (cosa capitata ad una mia conoscente) a 16 con un figlio non e' che hai la vita "spianata". Al 99% i genitori si separeranno ecc. ecc. Si lo so i figli verranno su bene lo stesso ma forse meglio 2 dita di cervello in piu', no?


Fino a qualche anno fa potevi andare a lavorare a 14 anni...vedi tu ..se sono maturo per lavorare lo sono anche per altro


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

i ragazzi sono sempre quelli ma


alberto15 ha detto:


> si dai Etta, a parte tutto 14/15 anni fare sesso per una ragazzi mi pare un po' presto. E non per bigottismo  ma per realismo, se rimane incinta (cosa capitata ad una mia conoscente) a 16 con un figlio non e' che hai la vita "spianata". Al 99% i genitori si separeranno ecc. ecc. Si lo so i figli verranno su bene lo stesso ma forse meglio 2 dita di cervello in piu', no?


Le precauzioni queste sconosciute


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Fino a qualche anno fa potevi andare a lavorare a 14 anni...vedi tu ..se sono maturo per lavorare lo sono anche per altro


Ora non più a 14 non li assume nessuno, minimo 16 con mansioni leggerew


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ora non più a 14 non li assume nessuno, minimo 16 con mansioni leggerew


Sotto i 18 difficile che ti prendano


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ora non più a 14 non li assume nessuno, minimo 16 con mansioni leggerew


Si certo ma prima si andava a lavorare a quello età...quindi... Eri quasi considerato adulto...
Adesso per legge devi aspettare i 16 anni...


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sotto i 18 difficile che ti prendano


Si aspetta la maggior età per non aver rogne


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si aspetta la maggior età per non aver rogne


Soprattutto delle mammine da combattimento


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Soprattutto delle mammine da combattimento


No no perché se su fanno male, sono minori e ci sono guai


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> beh con tutti i filmati e i testi educativi che trovi in Internet ormai l'educazione sessuale a scuola sarebbe quasi anacronistica. Piuttosto lavorerei sugli aspetti psicologici rispetto a  quelli anatomici


Sì anche.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si ma di testa non troppo.


Si ma se un figlio decide di avere un rapporto sessuale e tu come genitore non concordi...cosa fai materialmente,?
Lo leghi in casa aspettando che arrivi a 20 anni?


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No no perché se su fanno male, sono minori e ci sono guai


Anche ma anche per evitare che arrivino le mamme perché hai trattato male il suo bambino


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sei stata generica. Cosa significa per esempio trasmettere valori, oggi?
> Quali?
> Come?


I valori che si hanno e che tracciano una via.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma se un figlio decide di avere un rapporto sessuale e tu come genitore non concordi...cosa fai materialmente,?
> Lo leghi in casa aspettando che arrivi a 20 anni?


Ma ti pare che l’alternativa a “decide lui/lei” sia la repressione “poliziesca”?
Io parlo di consapevolezza educativa.
L'educazione deve creare dialogo e valori.
Non è che perché il sesso sia fatto con responsabilità bastano i preservativi.
Dei tredicenni o quattordicenni non sono in grado di gestire le proprie emozioni, figuriamoci gestire le proprie e quelle di un’altra persona. Possono essere rapporti vissuti in modo passivo, violento, straniante.
E poi ci si affida alla legge per stabilire la differenza età?
Davvero pensate che sia così ludico e piacevole il sesso tra ragazzini.
Il dubbio che interpretino la liberalità dei genitori come aspettative non vi viene?
Basta non essere repressivi per essere un riferimento?


----------



## alberto15 (25 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> beh dai non e' che te lo prescrive il medico di fare sesso conosco gente che lo ha fatto a 20/24 25 anni, non e' che per forza bisogna farlo solo perche' lo fanno gli altri o lo vuole il fidanzatino. Poi liberi tutti eh! Educazione sessuale? mai vista a scuola


p.s. se i figli vogliono trombare a 14 13 12 anni lo facciano pure ma con un po' di sale in zucca (cosa che piu' piccolo/a sei meno hai, o mi sono perso qualcosa sui testi di pedagogia?). Per quelli che pensano che legherei i figli (mai pensato lontanamente) vale la stessa cosa per le droghe e l'alcool: non e' che ti devi dare una martellata su un dito per sapere che fa male quindi solo un po' di attenzione. Poi non e' che tutti i figli sono trombatori, fumatori, cannaioli, alcoolizzati a 12/13/14 anni, c'e' anche gente (la cosiddetta maggioranza silenziosa) che non si e' mai fatta una canna in vita sua  o non si e' mai ammazzata di alcool o che ha trombato la prima volta a 25 anni. E non e' che questi ultimi debbano per forza comunque considerarsi migliori degli altri. Ma esistono.


----------



## alberto15 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che l’alternativa a “decide lui/lei” sia la repressione “poliziesca”.
> L'educazione deve creare dialogo e valori.
> Non è che perché il sesso sia fatto con responsabilità bastano i preservativi.
> Dei tredicenni o quattordicenni non sono in grado di gestire le proprie emozioni, figuriamoci gestire le proprie e quelle di un’altra persona. Possono essere rapporti vissuti in modo passivo, violento, straniante.
> ...


ecco appunto, quello che stavo dicendo


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche ma anche per evitare che arrivino le mamme perché hai trattato male il suo bambino


Tranquilla le mamme sono il meno, le grane sono altre. Arrivano che muoiono di sonno e non solo fanno male il lavoro ma si fanno pure male e ci si ritrova con grane. 
È un problema che ti ritrovi poi con avvocati e danni da pagare perché minore.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che l’alternativa a “decide lui/lei” sia la repressione “poliziesca”?
> Io parlo di consapevolezza educativa.
> L'educazione deve creare dialogo e valori.
> Non è che perché il sesso sia fatto con responsabilità bastano i preservativi.
> ...


Ma scusa brunetta però tu fai di tutt’erba un fascio
Tutti i 14enni sono come dici tu
Così come tutti i genitori? Qualche eccezione?
Certo che si è immaturi a quell’età, ma le esperienze vanno anche fatte nella vita
Sennò poi si arriva a 40 anni repressi e magari con una famiglia e si fanno i disastri 
Con i figli ci vuole dialogo ma è quello che si sta dicendo, capire le loro esigenze e controllarle 
Perché se viene da te tua figlia di 14 anni che ti dice che vuole fare sesso col suo ragazzo e ti chiede consiglio, tu cosa le consigli? Di aspettare? E pensi che poi lei lo faccia solo perché glielo hai detto tu? Perché veramente non si capisce cosa vuoi dire e dove vuoi andare a parare
Per ora si capisce solo che dici che sono tutti pessimi genitori


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma scusa brunetta però tu fai di tutt’erba un fascio
> Tutti i 14enni sono come dici tu
> Così come tutti i genitori? Qualche eccezione?
> Certo che si è immaturi a quell’età, ma le esperienze vanno anche fatte nella vita
> ...


Se si capisce questo è inutile parlare.
Si chiede una riflessione? Ho provato ad approfondire. Se l’unica risposta possibile “fanno quello che hanno voglia di fare”, allora ci si dimette da genitori.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che l’alternativa a “decide lui/lei” sia la repressione “poliziesca”?
> Io parlo di consapevolezza educativa.
> L'educazione deve creare dialogo e valori.
> Non è che perché il sesso sia fatto con responsabilità bastano i preservativi.
> ...


A parte che io ho riportato la mia esperienza personale con mia figlia...che ha quasi 18 anni...
In ogni caso i ragazzini ormai si avvicinano al sesso sempre più precocemente...
Sarebbe opportuno parlarci e spiagare loro cosa vuol dire l atto in se di concedersi ad una persona...
Che non è una cosa da fare tanto per...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A parte che io ho riportato la mia esperienza personale con mia figlia...che ha quasi 18 anni...
> In ogni caso i ragazzini ormai si avvicinano al sesso sempre più precocemente...
> *Sarebbe opportuno parlarci e spiagare loro cosa vuol dire l atto in se di concedersi ad una persona...
> Che non è una cosa da fare tanto per*...


Ecco.
Ma non è una cosa di cui si parla una sera e finita lì.
Alcuni interventi mi erano sembrati non considerare l’importanza delle relazioni.


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> p.s. se i figli vogliono trombare a 14 13 12 anni lo facciano pure ma con un po' di sale in zucca (cosa che piu' piccolo/a sei meno hai, o mi sono perso qualcosa sui testi di pedagogia?). Per quelli che pensano che legherei i figli (mai pensato lontanamente) vale la stessa cosa per le droghe e l'alcool: non e' che ti devi dare una martellata su un dito per sapere che fa male quindi solo un po' di attenzione. Poi non e' che tutti i figli sono trombatori, fumatori, cannaioli, alcoolizzati a 12/13/14 anni, c'e' anche gente (la cosiddetta maggioranza silenziosa) che non si e' mai fatta una canna in vita sua  o non si e' mai ammazzata di alcool o che ha trombato la prima volta a 25 anni. E non e' che questi ultimi debbano per forza comunque considerarsi migliori degli altri. Ma esistono.


Io ad esempio ne ho fatte di cotte e di crude ma non mi sono mai ubriacata.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma scusa brunetta però tu fai di tutt’erba un fascio
> Tutti i 14enni sono come dici tu
> Così come tutti i genitori? Qualche eccezione?
> Certo che si è immaturi a quell’età, ma le esperienze vanno anche fatte nella vita
> ...


Vabbè ma pure tu, vuoi parlare di sesso con Brunetta... è accanimento terapeutico. Essù.


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A parte che io ho riportato la mia esperienza personale con mia figlia...che ha quasi 18 anni...
> *In ogni caso i ragazzini ormai si avvicinano al sesso sempre più precocemente...*
> Sarebbe opportuno parlarci e spiagare loro cosa vuol dire l atto in se di concedersi ad una persona...
> Che non è una cosa da fare tanto per...


Ma in realtà da sempre. Conosco tantissime mie coetanee che avevano perso la verginità a 14 anni.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Ma non è una di cui si parla una sera e finita lì.
> Alcuni interventi mi erano sembrati non considerare l’importanza delle relazioni.


Io con i miei figli ho iniziato verso i 12 anni a spiegare che fare sesso è un atto importante è che almeno all inizio di non concedersi a tutti...
Ovvio che poi...decidono loro cosa fare...
Io poi non metto normalmente paletti...quindi hanno libertà di movimento e di scegliere cosa fare...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io con i miei figli ho iniziato verso i 12 anni a spiegare che fare sesso è un atto importante è che almeno all inizio di non concedersi a tutti...
> Ovvio che poi...decidono loro cosa fare...
> Io poi non metto normalmente paletti...quindi hanno libertà di movimento e di scegliere cosa fare...


La libertà si dà in proporzione a come si è lavorato con loro.
Se Edo non aveva chiaro che facendo sesso può esserci una gravidanza... che si fa con dei minorenni?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La libertà si dà in proporzione a come si è lavorato con loro.
> Se Edo non aveva chiaro che facendo sesso può esserci una gravidanza... che si fa con dei minorenni?


Non c è una regola ...purtroppo per queste cose...
Non esiste il ricettario...


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma va nah...
> 
> sono pure devota...
> 
> ...


ovvio come tutte le donne anziane, sei tutta casa e sagrestia.    Albedo ce ne sono vari.   quello di Overlord?


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè ma pure tu, vuoi parlare di sesso con Brunetta... è accanimento terapeutico. Essù.


A volte lascio perdere a volte mi ci impunto
Che ce voi fa’?



Brunetta ha detto:


> La libertà si dà in proporzione a come si è lavorato con loro.
> Se Edo non aveva chiaro che facendo sesso può esserci una gravidanza... che si fa con dei minorenni?


Non prendiamo edo come esempio eh…



Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si capisce questo è inutile parlare.
> Si chiede una riflessione? Ho provato ad approfondire. Se l’unica risposta possibile “fanno quello che hanno voglia di fare”, allora ci si dimette da genitori.


Magari spiegati meglio, che dici? Provi ad approfondire ma quando lo fai sembri solo la prof in cattedra che dispensa 4 con sguardo di disapprovazione


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non prendiamo edo come esempio eh…


Veramente basta il testo di biologia delle medie.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Magari spiegati meglio, che dici? Provi ad approfondire ma quando lo fai sembri solo la prof in cattedra che dispensa 4 con sguardo di disapprovazione


Mi sono spiegata benissimo.
Può non piacere.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegata benissimo.
> Può non piacere.


Quindi confermi quello che ho scritto
Tutti pessimi genitori


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quindi confermi quello che ho scritto
> Tutti pessimi genitori


Ho detto che io mi sono spiegata, non che tu hai capito.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto che io mi sono spiegata, non che tu hai capito.


Comunque non mi hai risposto
Viene da te tua figlia di14 anni e ti dice che vuole fare sesso col suo fidanzatino
Cosa le rispondi?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque non mi hai risposto
> Viene da te tua figlia di14 anni e ti dice che vuole fare sesso col suo fidanzatino
> Cosa le rispondi?


Mia figlia ha 37 anni.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha 37 anni.


----------



## Cattivik (25 Febbraio 2022)

... io ho sempre saputo... Ma l'importante è non far capire ha loro che si sa... e si approva/tollera. 

Cattivik


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... io ho sempre saputo... Ma l'importante è non far capire *ha* loro che si sa... e si approva/tollera.
> 
> Cattivik


*a.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma scusa brunetta però tu fai di tutt’erba un fascio
> Tutti i 14enni sono come dici tu
> Così come tutti i genitori? Qualche eccezione?
> Certo che si è immaturi a quell’età, ma le esperienze vanno anche fatte nella vita
> ...


Mia zia, appena morta di Covid, aveva la filosofia che le cose si fanno da giovani per non avere rimpianti da sposati. 
Ci sono fasi necessarie per arrivare alla maturità. 
In fin dei conti per arrivare a Itaca vi vollero 20 anni a Ulisse. 
E il significato di questo lo spiegò molto bene Kavafis in Itaca. 
Il pensiero alto ti salva sempre. 
Ma non bisogna impedirsi dal viaggiare.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mia zia, appena morta di Covid, aveva la filosofia che le cose si fanno da giovani per non avere rimpianti da sposati.
> Ci sono fasi necessarie per arrivare alla maturità.
> In fin dei conti per arrivare a Itaca vi vollero 20 anni a Ulisse.
> E il significato di questo lo spiegò molto bene Kavafis in Itaca.
> ...


Sto vivendo molto da vicino un divorzio, fidanzati a 19 anni, lui ha fatto di tutto per andare a convivere e poi sposarsi e avere subito figli, la prima arrivata a 27 anni la seconda a 30, l’anno scorso lui ha buttato la moglie fuori di casa “perché io rivoglio la mia vita per colpa tua non ho vissuto niente e non ho fatto niente” 
Come se fosse stata lei ad obbligarlo a far qualcosa, quando invece è lui che è solo insoddisfatto


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ovvio come tutte le donne anziane, sei tutta casa e sagrestia.    Albedo ce ne sono vari.   quello di Overlord?


certo, ho rispolverato anche il rosario della mia dolce nonnina...

Yep. Overlord.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si capisce questo è inutile parlare.
> Si chiede una riflessione? Ho provato ad approfondire. Se l’unica risposta possibile “fanno quello che hanno voglia di fare”, allora ci si dimette da genitori.


Stai parlando di adolescenti come fossero bambini. 
I valori si trasmettono ai bambini, ma un adolescente che non li fa a pezzi per costruire la sua personalità e iniziare il sua viaggio da adulto con tutti i pericoli, gli imprevisti e quant'altro sarà sempre e solo figlio,  non adulto. 
Non è un caso che si facciano figli semore più raramente e sempre più tardi o addirittura si rinunci a essere genitori.
Un 18enne di oggi ha un'esperienza di vita di un 14enne della tua generazione. 
E parlando di sesso, dopo l'AIDS si è   entrati in un neopuritanesimo abbastanza evidente anche se mascherato dal narcisismo social. Gli eccessi degli anni 70 sono stati cancellati completamente.
Questo thread è in ritardo di circa 40 anni.



omicron ha detto:


> Sto vivendo molto da vicino un divorzio, fidanzati a 19 anni, lui ha fatto di tutto per andare a convivere e poi sposarsi e avere subito figli, la prima arrivata a 27 anni la seconda a 30, l’anno scorso lui ha buttato la moglie fuori di casa “perché io rivoglio la mia vita per colpa tua non ho vissuto niente e non ho fatto niente”
> Come se fosse stata lei ad obbligarlo a far qualcosa, quando invece è lui che è solo insoddisfatto


Va beh, i miei si sono separati a poco più di 20 anni. 
Mia madre era insieme a mio padre da quando erano ragazzini. 
Mio padre a digiuno di esperienze si accorse che ne aveva bisogno.



Brunetta ha detto:


> La libertà si dà in proporzione a come si è lavorato con loro.
> Se Edo non aveva chiaro che facendo sesso può esserci una gravidanza... che si fa con dei minorenni?


Ma Edo ha seriamente dei problemi. 
I ragazzini in media sono più sgamati di lui. E questo dice tanto.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, i miei si sono separati a poco più di 20 anni.
> Mia madre era insieme a mio padre da quando erano ragazzini.
> Mio padre a digiuno di esperienze si accorse che ne aveva bisogno.


Si ma tu parli di tanti anni fa, io ti parlo di gente che sta insieme dal 1998 
Solo che a quel tempo a lui non pareva il vero avere tra le mani una che gli ci stava 
Adesso che vuole fare l’uomo vissuto vuole farsi i cazzo suoi perché si sentiva stretto


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> certo, ho rispolverato anche il rosario della mia dolce nonnina...
> 
> Yep. Overlord.


brava.   stai recitando le orazioni a Santa Brigida?


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si ma tu parli di tanti anni fa, io ti parlo di gente che sta insieme dal 1998
> Solo che a quel tempo a lui non pareva il vero avere tra le mani una che gli ci stava
> Adesso che vuole fare l’uomo vissuto vuole farsi i cazzo suoi perché si sentiva stretto


Ovvio. 
Quando scopri che ti 'piace la figa e puoi averla' con qualche decennio di ritardo non resisti mica. 
D'altronde pure mia moglie era una repressa. 
E io un cretino,  che aveva guardato ai solidi valori della famiglia di origine. 
Tutta impressione. 
Un fidanzamento lungo una vita,  matrimonio che avevo ormai 34 anni, figlia a 39 perché ogni volta c'era sempre qualcosa da aspettare, la laurea,  la carriera, la disoccupazione, il lavoro. 
Ovviamente tradito qualche anno dopo,  perché improvvisamente ti trovi a recuperare il tempo e le emozioni messe da parte per una vita. 
Stessa cosa per altre coppie che conosco. 
Io guardavo queste coppie tutte tese a studiare,  a passare il tempo a lavorare,  a progettare il futuro, con tanti sacrifici e tanto conformismo. Poi arrivati 4 soldi e l'indipendenza si sono sbracate perché in fin dei conti si sono accorte che il tempo della vita non era infinito e che avevano goduto poco.


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Quando scopri che ti 'piace la figa e puoi averla' con qualche decennio di ritardo non resisti mica.
> D'altronde pure mia moglie era una repressa.
> E io un cretino,  che aveva guardato ai solidi valori della famiglia di origine.
> ...


Appunto meglio goderselp prima, farsi le esperienze  e poi farsi una famiglia 
Anche se Capisco che a volte trovi una persona e pensi di starci bene e che ci starai bene sempre
Quindi diventa difficile troncare


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Quando scopri che ti 'piace la figa e puoi averla' con qualche decennio di ritardo non resisti mica.
> D'altronde pure mia moglie era una repressa.
> E io un cretino,  che aveva guardato ai solidi valori della famiglia di origine.
> ...


mi stupisce ancora leggere di coppie che non avendo mezzo sogno in comune, facciano dei figli sperando che sia quella la soluzione


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi stupisce ancora leggere di coppie che non avendo mezzo sogno in comune, facciano dei figli sperando che sia quella la soluzione


Ma quella non è la soluzione.
È l'obiettivo in genere.
Diventare genitori.
Per me è sempre stato importante.
Piu che altro, esaurito anche questo, molti vogliono però cambiare fiore. E tornare indietro.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Appunto meglio goderselp prima, farsi le esperienze  e poi farsi una famiglia
> Anche se Capisco che a volte trovi una persona e pensi di starci bene e che ci starai bene sempre
> Quindi diventa difficile troncare


Io sono per il fare esperienze prima. 
Non solo sessuali. Avere amici esperienze, capire cosa si vuole dalla vita,  definire sé stessi. 
E arrivare motivati, che diventare genitori avendo qualche rimpianto in tasca è solo una bomba a orologeria.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E arrivare motivati, che diventare genitori avendo qualche rimpianto in tasca è solo una bomba a orologeria.


Io ho fatto esperienze...sono arrivata motivatissima al matrimonio e pacchetto completo...non avevo nessun rimpianto..
Ma mi sa che ho sbagliato qualcosa cmq...


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma quella non è la soluzione.
> È l'obiettivo in genere.
> Diventare genitori.
> Per me è sempre stato importante.
> Piu che altro, esaurito anche questo, molti vogliono però cambiare fiore. E tornare indietro.


avere un figlio è uno degli scopi della nostra vita, non solo per istinto di sopravvivenza della specie, mica che no.   però il buon senso vorrebbe che si cercasse una donna o un uomo con cui si condivide tutto il resto, tipo creare un'attività tutta loro o fare il giro del mondo facendo secchi tutti i pisani lungo il cammino.    giusto per fare degli esempi banali


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> avere un figlio è uno degli scopi della nostra vita, non solo per istinto di sopravvivenza della specie, mica che no.   però il buon senso vorrebbe che si cercasse una donna o un uomo con cui si condivide tutto il resto, tipo creare un'attività tutta loro o fare il giro del mondo facendo secchi tutti i pisani lungo il cammino.    giusto per fare degli esempi banali


Lascia perdere l'attività in coppia, ho degli esempi di simbiosi di coppia imbarazzanti. 
Il resto direi ok,  ma non ti protegge dall'adolescenza di ritorno. 
Pisa è stato uno dei nostri primi viaggi da genitori.


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Lascia perdere l'attività in coppia, ho degli esempi di simbiosi di coppia imbarazzanti.
> Il resto direi ok,  ma non ti protegge dall'adolescenza di ritorno.
> Pisa è stato uno dei nostri primi viaggi da genitori.


questo spiegherebbe molto


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho fatto esperienze...sono arrivata motivatissima al matrimonio e pacchetto completo...non avevo nessun rimpianto..
> Ma mi sa che ho sbagliato qualcosa cmq...


Esistesse una ricetta per non avere problemi...
L'esperienza aiuta ma si è sempre in cambiamento.
Quindi nulla resta uguale. Con tutto ciò che consegue.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo spiegherebbe molto


Insieme a Lucca,  La Spezia etc.


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2022)

una coppia di pervertiti.   capisco


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> avere un figlio è uno degli scopi della nostra vita, non solo per istinto di sopravvivenza della specie, mica che no.   però il buon senso vorrebbe che si cercasse una donna o un uomo con cui si condivide tutto il resto, tipo creare un'attività tutta loro o fare il giro del mondo facendo secchi tutti i pisani lungo il cammino.    giusto per fare degli esempi banali


Attività di coppia anche no


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> una coppia di pervertiti.   capisco


Piazza dei miracoli


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Attività di coppia anche no


perchè?  in 25 anni sai quante coppie marito-moglie ho visto lavorare assieme al banco?


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè?  in 25 anni sai quante coppie marito-moglie ho visto lavorare assieme al banco?


Io sarei in galera e marito al cimitero 
Non so i miei suoceri come facciano


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io sarei in galera e marito al cimitero
> Non so i miei suoceri come facciano


solo perchè tu hai un caratteraccio, gli altri non possono lavorare bene insieme


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè?  in 25 anni sai quante coppie marito-moglie ho visto lavorare assieme al banco?


Sì, anche l'amante di mia moglie ha l'attività con la moglie, con cui fa spazi espositivi in fiere.
A parte questo, bisogna avere dei ruoli assolutamente definiti per poter lavorare insieme. Bene, intendo. 
Vedo anch'io nelle fiere a cui partecipo.


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, anche l'amante di mia moglie ha l'attività con la moglie, con cui fa spazi espositivi in fiere.


ci sono momenti in cui veramente ti picchierei con una mazza ferrata


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> solo perchè tu hai un caratteraccio, gli altri non possono lavorare bene insieme


Io di mio sono un angioletto 
Ma non mi provocare


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io di mio sono un angioletto
> Ma non mi provocare


certo.  sei anche piatta


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo.  sei anche piatta


Ahimè


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci sono momenti in cui veramente ti picchierei con una mazza ferrata


Un giorno dovremo farlo,  ad armi pari.


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Un giorno dovremo farlo,  ad armi pari.


dubiterei


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ahimè


non sei credibile


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sei credibile


 ma perché no?


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2022)

perchè no


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè no


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Insieme a Lucca,  La Spezia etc.


Livorno no?


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io sarei in galera e marito al cimitero
> Non so i miei suoceri come facciano


Lavorano insieme?


----------



## omicron (25 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Lavorano insieme?


Si da quasi 30 anni


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Livorno no?


Recentemente.


----------



## Etta (25 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si da quasi 30 anni


Ma stessa mansione? Perché se sono sullo stesso piano almeno sono bilanciati.


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma stessa mansione? Perché se sono sullo stesso piano almeno sono bilanciati.


Hanno una ditta a conduzione familiare, ci lavorano anche i figli


----------



## Etta (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Hanno una ditta a conduzione familiare, ci lavorano anche i figli


Ah ok allora già è diverso. Pensavo fossero dipendenti.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Quindi ai figli diciamo scopa prima che puoi, ti agevolo io, più che puoi perché così non avrai rimpianti e avrai una famiglia solida, non come noi che cerchiamo emozioni in giro.


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi ai figli diciamo scopa prima che puoi, ti agevolo io, più che puoi perché così non avrai rimpianti e avrai una famiglia solida, non come noi che cerchiamo emozioni in giro.


Quando si parla di sesso non connetti


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando si parla di sesso non connetti


Mi pare che non connettano altri.
Qual è la filosofia che tu ricavi da questi scambi?


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi pare che non connettino altri.
> Qual è la filosofia che tu ricavi da questi scambi?


La filosofia non è univoca, ognuno porta la sua esperienza che è diversa perché siamo tutti diversi
Tu invece vuoi parlare in generale cosa che non è applicabile, condanni il sesso e chi lo fa, a prescindere,  a qualsiasi età venga fatto
Quando ero ragazzina mi sarebbe piaciuto avere una mamma più aperta ma non per scopare in casa, come pensi tu, ma anche per avere un consiglio, un parere, anche un abbraccio e un conforto quando ne avessi avuto bisogno
Invece per lei semplicemente quell’aspetto non esisteva, questo non mi ha impedito però di avere delle esperienze delle quali lei non ha mai saputo niente
A me sembra una cosa bellissima che qui dentro ci siano genitori che hanno un dialogo coi propri figli anche su temi come il sesso, il fatto che permettano ai figli di farlo a casa non significa che li forzino o che non ci parlino, stai in casa con loro? Ma tu  li giudichi male solo perché tradiscono il coniuge e quindi tutto quello che fanno per te è fallato


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La filosofia non è univoca, ognuno porta la sua esperienza che è diversa perché siamo tutti diversi
> Tu invece vuoi parlare in generale cosa che non è applicabile, *condanni il sesso e chi lo fa, a prescindere,  a qualsiasi età venga fatto*
> Quando ero ragazzina mi sarebbe piaciuto avere una mamma più aperta ma non per scopare in casa, come pensi tu, ma anche per avere un consiglio, un parere, anche un abbraccio e un conforto quando ne avessi avuto bisogno
> Invece per lei semplicemente quell’aspetto non esisteva, questo non mi ha impedito però di avere delle esperienze delle quali lei non ha mai saputo niente
> A me sembra una cosa bellissima che qui dentro ci siano genitori che hanno un dialogo coi propri figli anche su temi come il sesso, il fatto che permettano ai figli di farlo a casa non significa che li forzino o che non ci parlino, stai in casa con loro? Ma tu  li giudichi male solo perché tradiscono il coniuge e quindi tutto quello che fanno per te è fallato


Hai letto un’altra persona.
Hai detto del tuo bisogno di una madre più accogliente.
Non ho capito la filosofia tua.
Certo che ognuno ha la sua. Io ho cercato di esprimere ciò che è uscito dagli interventi.
Tu hai la tua filosofia?
Quale ti sembra quella che si evince dagli interventi concordi che individuano in una presunta repressione la causa di tutti i mali?
La mia ti è chiara? 
Poi posso fare anche a meno di intervenire ulteriormente, se non piace.


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto un’altra persona.
> Hai detto del tuo bisogno di una madre più accogliente.
> Non ho capito la filosofia tua.
> Certo che ognuno ha la sua. Io ho cercato di esprimere ciò che è uscito dagli interventi.
> ...


Io non ho una filosofia per il semplice motivo che mia figlia ha 4 anni e quando crescerà mi rapporterò a lei in base a come sarà lei 
E comunque invece di farmi il terzo grado, che non sono una tua alunna, diccela la tua filosofia
Perché continui solo ad essere tendenziosa


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

La mia filosofia è che quando ti piace qualcuno o ti innamori di una persona ti viene voglia di baciarla e fare l'amore.
Che tu abbia 60 anni o 14.
È assolutamente inevitabile avere questo desiderio a tutte le età. Figuriamoci con gli ormoni dell'adolescenza.
Accade a tutti, prima o poi.
E nessuno può impedirlo.
Neanche un Capuleti.


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La mia filosofia è che quando ti piace qualcuno o ti innamori di una persona ti viene voglia di baciarla e fare l'amore.
> Che tu abbia 60 anni o 14.
> È assolutamente inevitabile avere questo desiderio a tutte le età. Figuriamoci con gli ormoni dell'adolescenza.
> Accade a tutti, prima o poi.
> ...


Evidentemente non è così per tutti


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La filosofia non è univoca, ognuno porta la sua esperienza che è diversa perché siamo tutti diversi
> Tu invece vuoi parlare in generale cosa che non è applicabile, condanni il sesso e chi lo fa, a prescindere,  a qualsiasi età venga fatto
> Quando ero ragazzina mi sarebbe piaciuto avere una mamma più aperta ma non per scopare in casa, come pensi tu, ma anche per avere un consiglio, un parere, anche un abbraccio e un conforto quando ne avessi avuto bisogno
> Invece per lei semplicemente quell’aspetto non esisteva, questo non mi ha impedito però di avere delle esperienze delle quali lei non ha mai saputo niente
> A me sembra una cosa bellissima che qui dentro ci siano genitori che hanno un dialogo coi propri figli anche su temi come il sesso, il fatto che permettano ai figli di farlo a casa non significa che li forzino o che non ci parlino, stai in casa con loro? Ma tu  li giudichi male solo perché tradiscono il coniuge e quindi tutto quello che fanno per te è fallato


Omicron anche io ho avuto lo stesso problema con mia mamma...quando arrivai alla decisione di andare per la prima volta a letto con il mio ragazzo(avevo 19 anni, nemmeno pochi) pensai di dirglielo perché per me era una bella cosa e l'avrei voluta condividere con lei, per me non c'era niente di male...la sua risposta quando capì fu che non voleva sapere niente...ci rimasi malissimo e non farò mai questo errore con le mie figlie...voglio che abbiano la concezione che il sesso se fatto con le persone giuste e nel momento giusto è una cosa naturalissima che serve ad entrare in contatto con la persona che ami.


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Colpa?
> Responsabilità di cui poi un ragazzino o una ragazzina dovrà farsi carico tutta la vita.


Io ho usato il preservativo sempre eppure…. Mi sono assunta la responsabilità ma solo perché l’ho scoperto troppo tardi… mi faccio schifo anche a scriverlo ma è così… oggi se vai ad un consultorio a 15/16 ti aiutano ad abortire anche senza i genitori


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Omicron anche io ho avuto lo stesso problema con mia mamma...quando arrivai alla decisione di andare per la prima volta a letto con il mio ragazzo(avevo 19 anni, nemmeno pochi) pensai di dirglielo perché per me era una bella cosa e l'avrei voluta condividere con lei, per me non c'era niente di male...la sua risposta quando capì fu che non voleva sapere niente...ci rimasi malissimo e non farò mai questo errore con le mie figlie...voglio che abbiano la concezione che il sesso se fatto con le persone giuste e nel momento giusto è una cosa naturalissima che serve ad entrare in contatto con la persona che ami.


Io non mi azzardai neanche a dirle niente quando la sentii parlare con mia sorella e le sentii dire “ma non è un bel regalo da fare a tuo marito la prima notte di nozze?”  
mio cercherò di avere un dialogo diverso con mia figlia


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io ho usato il preservativo sempre eppure…. Mi sono assunta la responsabilità ma solo perché l’ho scoperto troppo tardi… mi faccio schifo anche a scriverlo ma è così… oggi se vai ad un consultorio a 15/16 ti aiutano ad abortire anche senza i genitori


Non ti devi fare schifo...sono cose che capitano e immagino che non è facile affrontare una gravidanza non cercata...


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Evidentemente non è così per tutti


Ma ognuno decide per sé,  sulla base della propria esperienza. 
Io ricordo che quando i genitori erano severi,  i ragazzi semplicemente mentivano.
La mia generazione era fatta di ragazzi completamente diversi da come li conoscevano i genitori, difatti oltre al sesso precoce fatto nei cessi delle discoteche la domenica pomeriggio o sulle panchine del parco (magari con i guardoni nascosti a masturbarsi) fu falcidiata dalla droga di cui i genitori neppure sospettavano l'esistenza,  almeno finché non divenne un fenomeno di massa.
Oggi se trovano un canale comunicativo magari se hanno un problema chiedono anche aiuto.


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io ho usato il preservativo sempre eppure…. Mi sono assunta la responsabilità ma solo perché l’ho scoperto troppo tardi… mi faccio schifo anche a scriverlo ma è così… oggi se vai ad un consultorio a 15/16 ti aiutano ad abortire anche senza i genitori


Eri giovane e avevi paura, è comprensibile pensarci


danny ha detto:


> Ma ognuno decide per sé,  sulla base della propria esperienza.
> Io ricordo che quando i genitori erano severi,  i ragazzi semplicemente mentivano.
> La mia generazione era fatta di ragazzi completamente diversi da come li conoscevano i genitori, difatti oltre al sesso precoce fatto nei cessi delle discoteche la domenica pomeriggio o sulle panchine del parco (magari con i guardoni nascosti a masturbarsi) fu falcidiata dalla droga di cui i genitori neppure sospettavano l'esistenza,  almeno finché non divenne un fenomeno di massa.
> Oggi se trovano un canale comunicativo magari se hanno un problema chiedono anche aiuto.


ma infatti io le cose le ho sempre fatte di nascosto perché i miei non volevano niente
Poi io non ho mai fatto sesso in discoteca e non mi sono mai drogata o ubriacata, ma i miei amici hanno fatto le peggio cose
Poi sentivi le mamme “no lui non beve, addirittura pasteggia col latte”


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non mi azzardai neanche a dirle niente quando la sentii parlare con mia sorella e le sentii dire “ma non è un bel regalo da fare a tuo marito la prima notte di nozze?”
> mio cercherò di avere un dialogo diverso con mia figlia


Sai che io mi sono resa conto già da adulta che il suo modo di fare mi aveva condizionato tantissimo...mi ci è voluto molto ad accettare di essere una donna completamente diversa da lei, mi sono spesso sentita sbagliata..lei era ed è tutt'ora la perfezione fatta persona, le ho sempre sentito dire con orgoglio che l'unico uomo con cui era stata era mio padre...io non ho avuto tanti uomini ma nemmeno uno come lei e ti assicuro che questo mi metteva in difficoltà...non voglio un rapporto così con le mie bimbe...


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che io mi sono resa conto già da adulta che il suo modo di fare mi aveva condizionato tantissimo...mi ci è voluto molto ad accettare di essere una donna completamente diversa da lei, mi sono spesso sentita sbagliata..lei era ed è tutt'ora la perfezione fatta persona, le ho sempre sentito dire con orgoglio che l'unico uomo con cui era stata era mio padre...io non ho avuto tanti uomini ma nemmeno uno come lei e ti assicuro che questo mi metteva in difficoltà...non voglio un rapporto così con le mie bimbe...


Mia mamma non ha mai esplicitato però era evidente che fosse così, visto che parlava di regalo
Poi sulle altre cose è molto “normale” ma il sesso semplicemente non esiste e non ne parla
Io spero di saper trovare le parole giuste quando sarà il momento


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non ti devi fare schifo...sono cose che capitano e immagino che non è facile affrontare una gravidanza non cercata...


Assolutamente no! Oggi mia figlia è adolescente, sembriamo realmente sorelle, ci differenziano 16 anni… tutti che ti dicono “che bello, siete cresciute insieme” non sanno il mazzo che mi sono fatta. Oggi cerco di far capire a mia figlia di prendersi i suoi spazi e i suoi tempi, di non velocizzare tutto. Ed è difficile farlo senza far apparire lei come un errore. Anche se lei, dal momento in cui l’ho partorita, è stata la mia gioia più grande.


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Assolutamente no! Oggi mia figlia è adolescente, sembriamo realmente sorelle, ci differenziano 16 anni… tutti che ti dicono “che bello, siete cresciute insieme” non sanno il mazzo che mi sono fatta. Oggi cerco di far capire a mia figlia di prendersi i suoi spazi e i suoi tempi, di non velocizzare tutto. *Ed è difficile farlo senza far apparire lei come un errore. *Anche se lei, dal momento in cui l’ho partorita, è stata la mia gioia più grande.


Me ne rendo conto, ma tu diglielo che lei è la tua gioia e il tuo amore, vi somigliate ma non dovete per forza fare le stesse cose, lei è unica e irripetibile e deve vivere la sua vita pienamente e come vuole lei e che tu farai di tutto per aiutarla 
Poi certo, non era previsto che arrivasse presto, però c’è ed è quello che conta


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non mi azzardai neanche a dirle niente quando la sentii parlare con mia sorella e le sentii dire “*ma non è un bel regalo da fare a tuo marito la prima notte di nozze?” *
> mio cercherò di avere un dialogo diverso con mia figlia


No non lo è. Perché poi ti ritrovi dopo un tot di anni di matrimonio a voler “provare” anche altro, a pentirti di non aver fatto le giuste esperienze… il sesso è uno degli aspetti più importanti all’interno di un matrimonio e se non funziona dopo ti trovi a 30/40 anni in cerca di altro, se io avessi fatto prima altre esperienze probabilmente non mi troverei così ora…


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> No non lo è. Perché poi ti ritrovi dopo un tot di anni di matrimonio a voler “provare” anche altro, a pentirti di non aver fatto le giuste esperienze… il sesso è uno degli aspetti più importanti all’interno di un matrimonio e se non funziona dopo ti trovi a 30/40 anni in cerca di altro, se io avessi fatto prima altre esperienze probabilmente non mi troverei così ora…


Ma infatti è quello che dico io, le esperienze vanno fatte quando è il loro momento


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> No non lo è. Perché poi ti ritrovi dopo un tot di anni di matrimonio a voler “provare” anche altro, a pentirti di non aver fatto le giuste esperienze… il sesso è uno degli aspetti più importanti all’interno di un matrimonio e se non funziona dopo ti trovi a 30/40 anni in cerca di altro, se io avessi fatto prima altre esperienze probabilmente non mi troverei così ora…


Probabilmente.
O forse no. 
Sì cambia comunque con gli anni. Le esperienze sono utili per fare scelte consapevoli, ma non è detto che col tempo si abbia le stesse esigenze.


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Me ne rendo conto, ma tu diglielo che lei è la tua gioia e il tuo amore, vi somigliate ma non dovete per forza fare le stesse cose, lei è unica e irripetibile e deve vivere la sua vita pienamente e come vuole lei e che tu farai di tutto per aiutarla
> Poi certo, non era previsto che arrivasse presto, però c’è ed è quello che conta


Lei è cresciuta per lo più con me, cerco di parlare con lei di tutto e mi auguro sempre che faccia le sue scelte cercando sempre un mio parere, come già fa ora… ma è veramente difficile, mia mamma non ha mai parlato con noi di queste cose e forse gliene faccio una colpa per la mia gravidanza precoce…


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Assolutamente no! Oggi mia figlia è adolescente, sembriamo realmente sorelle, ci differenziano 16 anni… tutti che ti dicono “che bello, siete cresciute insieme” non sanno il mazzo che mi sono fatta. Oggi cerco di far capire a mia figlia di prendersi i suoi spazi e i suoi tempi, di non velocizzare tutto. Ed è difficile farlo senza far apparire lei come un errore. Anche se lei, dal momento in cui l’ho partorita, è stata la mia gioia più grande.


Ma infatti la cosa importante è che mamma sei stata dal momento che l'hai avuta...sono sicura che riesci benissimo a farle capire le cose da non fare senza farla sentire un errore...l'unica cosa che sente lei di te è il grande amore che provi per lei e questo toglie ogni dubbio...


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Probabilmente.
> O forse no.
> Sì cambia comunque con gli anni. Le esperienze sono utili per fare scelte consapevoli, ma non è detto che col tempo si abbia le stesse esigenze.


Assolutamente si… ma considera che le mie amiche ora si stanno sposando, io lo sono già da 6 anni, c’è chi ora ha il primo figlio, la mia è già adolescente, chi ha viaggiato e si è laureata e realizzata, io non ho fatto nulla di tutto ciò…


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma infatti la cosa importante è che mamma sei stata dal momento che l'hai avuta...sono sicura che riesci benissimo a farle capire le cose da non fare senza farla sentire un errore...l'unica cosa che sente lei di te è il grande amore che provi per lei e questo toglie ogni dubbio...


Lo spero… ho parlato a lei di quel momento della mia vita, di come mi sono sentita quando ho scoperto di aspettarla, sentivo che il momento era arrivato… lei senza dire nulla mi ha abbracciata e ci siamo addormentate così


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Assolutamente si… ma considera che le mie amiche ora si stanno sposando, io lo sono già da 6 anni, c’è chi ora ha il primo figlio, la mia è già adolescente, chi ha viaggiato e si è laureata e realizzata, io non ho fatto nulla di tutto ciò…


Io attorno a me sto contando le coppie residue. 
Sono meno di quelle divorziate.
Il problema è che anche chi si è divertito in gioventù può avere rimpianti.


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io attorno a me sto contando le coppie residue.
> Sono meno di quelle divorziate.
> Il problema è che anche chi si è divertito in gioventù può avere rimpianti.


Non lo so Danny… ho sempre visto tutte coppie felici intorno a me, ma poi una persona molto saggia mi fece riflettere, disse che per la maggior parte è tutta finzione, è solo facciata per salvare le apparenze… sembra un luogo comune ma qui al sud è davvero difficile scegliere la felicità… se ti fidanzi sei destinato a quella persona per sempre, qui esiste solo il nero e il bianco le sfumature manco per il cazzo! Un esempio è mia mamma, uscita di testa dopo che mio padre l’ha lasciata… Fingono anche di essere progressisti nei confronti dai gay o lesbo, fingono di accettarli ma continuano a chiamarli “ricch…” “sbaglio”


----------



## Andromeda4 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Assolutamente si… ma considera che le mie amiche ora si stanno sposando, io lo sono già da 6 anni, c’è chi ora ha il primo figlio, la mia è già adolescente, chi ha viaggiato e si è laureata e realizzata, io non ho fatto nulla di tutto ciò…


È vero che certe tappe della vita non tornano più e vanno fatte nell'età giusta, ma niente ti impedisce di prenderti i tuoi spazi per quello che senti più congeniale a te.


----------



## Andromeda4 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Lo spero… ho parlato a lei di quel momento della mia vita, di come mi sono sentita quando ho scoperto di aspettarla, sentivo che il momento era arrivato… lei senza dire nulla mi ha abbracciata e ci siamo addormentate così


Vi immagino bellissime...


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È vero che certe tappe della vita non tornano più e vanno fatte nell'età giusta, ma niente ti impedisce di prenderti i tuoi spazi per quello che senti più congeniale a te.


Lo sto facendo, ho ripreso gli studi… ma non sentirti appoggiata da nessuno è davvero pesante… tua mamma che ti dice: “non vuoi proprio crescere, pensa alle cose serie della vita” non è facile


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Vi immagino bellissime...


Lei lo è, ma sono la mamma… più la guardo e più mi rendo conto che ho fatto un capolavoro anche se ha la testa di merda, come me del resto … spero che in cuor suo è orgogliosa di avere me come mamma


----------



## Andromeda4 (26 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che io mi sono resa conto già da adulta che il suo modo di fare mi aveva condizionato tantissimo...mi ci è voluto molto ad accettare di essere una donna completamente diversa da lei, mi sono spesso sentita sbagliata..lei era ed è tutt'ora la perfezione fatta persona, le ho sempre sentito dire con orgoglio che l'unico uomo con cui era stata era mio padre...io non ho avuto tanti uomini ma nemmeno uno come lei e ti assicuro che questo mi metteva in difficoltà...non voglio un rapporto così con le mie bimbe...


Abbiamo la stessa tipologia di madre. Anche lei rigida e piena di pregiudizi, maniaca del controllo e con la convinzione di essere perfetta, tratta gli altri come esseri inferiori, molto spesso ha un tono di degnazione quando parla, la sua frase preferita, con tutti, è "tu devi starmi a sentire!". 
Il sesso, la parola sesso, ancora la fa arrossire. "Io sono stata solo con papà!" dice dall'alto di non si sa che cosa. Che poi... lei stessa ora lo ha buttato giù dal trono, perché con la vecchiaia non sopporta più gli stessi difetti che noi figli le abbiamo sempre fatto notare e che lei neanche vedeva.


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Lo spero… ho parlato a lei di quel momento della mia vita, di come mi sono sentita quando ho scoperto di aspettarla, sentivo che il momento era arrivato… lei senza dire nulla mi ha abbracciata e ci siamo addormentate così


Ma che bello


----------



## Etta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Assolutamente si… ma considera che le mie amiche ora si stanno sposando, io lo sono già da 6 anni, c’è chi ora ha il primo figlio, la mia è già adolescente, chi ha viaggiato e si è laureata e realizzata, io non ho fatto nulla di tutto ciò…


Ognuno è nel suo tempo non bisogna mai guardare gli altri. Ci sono ragazze più giovani di me che sono già al 2-3 figlio, oppure altre più grandi, che sono ancora single.


----------



## Andromeda4 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Lo sto facendo, ho ripreso gli studi… ma non sentirti appoggiata da nessuno è davvero pesante… tua mamma che ti dice: “non vuoi proprio crescere, pensa alle cose serie della vita” non è facile


Lasciala parlare. È inacidita dalle esperienze e probabilmente prova anche una certa invidia per te. Chissà, magari tu hai gestito la tua situazione di madre adolescente meglio di quanto lei sa che non avrebbe potuto fare. Forse qualcosa nel tuo modo di essere le stona profondamente. E reagisce così.


----------



## Andromeda4 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Lei lo è, ma sono la mamma… più la guardo e più mi rendo conto che ho fatto un capolavoro anche se ha la testa di merda, come me del resto … spero che in cuor suo è orgogliosa di avere me come mamma


Io credo di sì.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La mia filosofia è che quando ti piace qualcuno o ti innamori di una persona ti viene voglia di baciarla e fare l'amore.
> Che tu abbia 60 anni o 14.
> È assolutamente inevitabile avere questo desiderio a tutte le età. Figuriamoci con gli ormoni dell'adolescenza.
> Accade a tutti, prima o poi.
> ...


E certo che non te lo impedisce nessuno, puoi impedirtelo da te, in base alle tue valutazioni delle conseguenze per te e per gli altri. Non trovarsi come Edo a negare la realtà. Se tua moglie avesse scelto di non seguire l’impulso (che alcuni provano con metà delle persone che conoscono, ma scelgono) avresti pensato che sarebbe stata un scelta da persona responsabile o da repressa?


----------



## Etta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Non lo so Danny… ho sempre visto tutte coppie felici intorno a me, ma poi una persona molto saggia mi fece riflettere, disse che *per la maggior parte è tutta finzione, è solo facciata per salvare le apparenze… sembra un luogo comune ma qui al sud è davvero difficile scegliere la felicità… se ti fidanzi sei destinato a quella persona per sempre, qui esiste solo il nero e il bianco le sfumature manco per il cazzo! *Un esempio è mia mamma, uscita di testa dopo che mio padre l’ha lasciata… Fingono anche di essere progressisti nei confronti dai gay o lesbo, fingono di accettarli ma continuano a chiamarli “ricch…” “sbaglio”


Ma guarda che spesso anche qua è così. Quante coppie davvero felici e innamorate ci sono? Non parlo di coppie neo formate ovviamente, ma di coppie che stanno insieme ormai da anni, e che hanno famiglia. Pochi hanno il coraggio di lasciarsi e ricominciare. Spesso la facciata, l’apparenza o la comodità, prendono il sopravvento.


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Lasciala parlare. È inacidita dalle esperienze e probabilmente prova anche una certa invidia per te. Chissà, magari tu hai gestito la tua situazione di madre adolescente meglio di quanto lei sa che non avrebbe potuto fare. Forse qualcosa nel tuo modo di essere le stona profondamente. E reagisce così.


Lei è peggiorata per la situazione con papà… ma ripeto quello che ho scritto prima, più per la facciata che per l’amore che li legava… ricordo infinite liti tra loro, piatti volanti eppure lei dice che erano felici…


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Omicron anche io ho avuto lo stesso problema con mia mamma...quando arrivai alla decisione di andare per la prima volta a letto con il mio ragazzo(avevo 19 anni, nemmeno pochi) pensai di dirglielo perché per me era una bella cosa e l'avrei voluta condividere con lei, per me non c'era niente di male...la sua risposta quando capì fu che non voleva sapere niente...ci rimasi malissimo e non farò mai questo errore con le mie figlie...voglio che abbiano la concezione che il sesso se fatto con le persone giuste e nel momento giusto è una cosa naturalissima che serve ad entrare in contatto con la persona che ami.


Questa mi sembra una posizione condivisibile.


----------



## Etta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Lo sto facendo, ho ripreso gli studi… ma non sentirti appoggiata da nessuno è davvero pesante… *tua mamma che ti dice: “non vuoi proprio crescere, pensa alle cose serie della vita” non è facile*


Come ti capisco.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io ho usato il preservativo sempre eppure…. Mi sono assunta la responsabilità ma solo perché l’ho scoperto troppo tardi… mi faccio schifo anche a scriverlo ma è così… oggi se vai ad un consultorio a 15/16 ti aiutano ad abortire anche senza i genitori


Davvero ora, dopo dodici anni, lo pensi?


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma guarda che spesso anche qua è così. Quante coppie davvero felici e innamorate ci sono? Non parlo di coppie neo formate ovviamente, ma di coppie che stanno insieme ormai da anni, e che hanno famiglia. Pochi hanno il coraggio di lasciarsi e ricominciare. Spesso la facciata, l’apparenza o la comodità, prendono il sopravvento.


Etta si ma in percentuale al sud è molto più frequente che al nord… al nord salvano gli interessi non le facciate… odio parlare per luoghi comuni ma è così


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non mi azzardai neanche a dirle niente quando la sentii parlare con mia sorella e le sentii dire “ma non è un bel regalo da fare a tuo marito la prima notte di nozze?”
> mio cercherò di avere un dialogo diverso con mia figlia


Mai conosciuto nessuno che dicesse cose del genere. Mia nonna  lo aveva fatto prima del matrimonio.


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Davvero ora, dopo dodici anni, lo pensi?


Mia figlia è la gioia della mia vita, ma non posso cambiare il mio modo di pensare però… *probabilmente* se mi si ripresentasse la situazione e fossi nelle settimane esatte lo farei…


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Lo sto facendo, ho ripreso gli studi… ma non sentirti appoggiata da nessuno è davvero pesante… tua mamma che ti dice: “non vuoi proprio crescere, pensa alle cose serie della vita” non è facile


Tu sai cosa è meglio per te e studiare è una cosa molto importante


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Assolutamente no! Oggi mia figlia è adolescente, sembriamo realmente sorelle, ci differenziano 16 anni… tutti che ti dicono “che bello, siete cresciute insieme” non sanno il mazzo che mi sono fatta. Oggi cerco di far capire a mia figlia di prendersi i suoi spazi e i suoi tempi, di non velocizzare tutto. Ed è difficile farlo senza far apparire lei come un errore. Anche se lei, dal momento in cui l’ho partorita, è stata *la mia gioia più grande*.


Ecco!
Credo che abbia chiaro che sia meglio se succede più avanti.
Sono certa che tu abbia trasmesso amore e senso di responsabilità.


----------



## Andromeda4 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Lei è peggiorata per la situazione con papà… ma ripeto quello che ho scritto prima, più per la facciata che per l’amore che li legava… ricordo infinite liti tra loro, piatti volanti eppure lei dice che erano felici…


Erano addestrate per questo. Non uso il verbo a caso. Mia madre, la tua, le mie zie... mia zia mi raccontava sempre che fino al giorno del matrimonio stava per ripensarci.


----------



## alberto15 (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non mi azzardai neanche a dirle niente quando la sentii parlare con mia sorella e le sentii dire “ma non è un bel regalo da fare a tuo marito la prima notte di nozze?”
> mio cercherò di avere un dialogo diverso con mia figlia


Regionamento leggermente retrogrado......


----------



## alberto15 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Lei è peggiorata per la situazione con papà… ma ripeto quello che ho scritto prima, più per la facciata che per l’amore che li legava… ricordo infinite liti tra loro, piatti volanti eppure lei dice che erano felici…


Per cosa litigavano?


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Etta si ma in percentuale al sud è molto più frequente che al nord… al nord salvano gli interessi non le facciate… odio parlare per luoghi comuni ma è così


Scusa però io non credo sai, io ho delle cugine in Campania che fanno figli con più padri, si sposano e divorziano e si riaccompagnano continuamente



Koala ha detto:


> Assolutamente si… ma considera che le mie amiche ora si stanno sposando, io lo sono già da 6 anni, c’è chi ora ha il primo figlio, la mia è già adolescente, chi ha viaggiato e si è laureata e realizzata, io non ho fatto nulla di tutto ciò…


Ma io ho amiche single, sposate e divorziate, non c’è un tempo comune a tutte



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai conosciuto nessuno che dicesse cose del genere. Mia nonna  lo aveva fatto prima del matrimonio.


Wow finalmente ammetti di non sapere qualcosa


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Erano addestrate per questo. Non uso il verbo a caso. Mia madre, la tua, le mie zie... mia zia mi raccontava sempre che fino al giorno del matrimonio stava per ripensarci.


Un po’ questa mentalità ce l’hanno trasmessa… ho una mia conoscente che sta col marito da quando ne aveva 13, ora ne ha 35 è infelice, passa i giorni aspettando quello nuovo… ma non fa nulla, sopporta


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Per cosa litigavano?


Anche per la pasta che era troppo scotta


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io ho usato il preservativo sempre eppure…. Mi sono assunta la responsabilità ma solo perché l’ho scoperto troppo tardi… mi faccio schifo anche a scriverlo ma è così… oggi se vai ad un consultorio a 15/16 ti aiutano ad abortire anche senza i genitori


poi uno si lamenta che li menano


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Assolutamente si… ma considera che le mie amiche ora si stanno sposando, io lo sono già da 6 anni, c’è chi ora ha il primo figlio, la mia è già adolescente, chi ha viaggiato e si è laureata e realizzata, io non ho fatto nulla di tutto ciò…


Sei giovane e stai seguendo la tua strada.
Vedrai che sarai orgogliosa di te.


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusa però io non credo sai, io ho delle cugine in Campania che fanno figli con più padri, si sposano e divorziano e si riaccompagnano continuamente


Non ho detto che il 100% è così ma che comunque qui al sud si tende di più a sopportare specialmente se già la tua famiglia di appartenenza è chiusa mentalmente


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma io ho amiche single, sposate e divorziate, non c’è un tempo comune a tutte


Sisi intendevo dire che le mie coetanee per la maggiore hanno prima fatto tutte le loro esperienze e poi hanno deciso di sposarsi


perplesso ha detto:


> poi uno si lamenta che li menano


Chi? Perdonami non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Lo sto facendo, ho ripreso gli studi… ma non sentirti appoggiata da nessuno è davvero pesante… tua mamma che ti dice: “non vuoi proprio crescere, pensa alle cose serie della vita” non è facile


Sta rivoluzionando tutto mia figlia ora a 37 anni. Io la sostengo per quanto mi chiede. È meravigliosa. 
È giovane e può farlo, con in più un bagaglio di esperienza prezioso.
Vale anche per te, ben più giovane.


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Non ho detto che il 100% è così ma che comunque qui al sud si tende di più a sopportare specialmente se già la tua famiglia di appartenenza è chiusa mentalmente


Dipenderà dalle zone, forse loro stanno in piena città, ma un giorno venne a trovarci un mio zio che parlando del fatto che con il marito, all’epoca fidanzato, stavamo sistemando casa per poi sposarci e avere un bambino, ci disse che facevamo le cose al contrario “giù prima fanno il figlio, poi forse si sposano e dopo pensano alla casa”


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sta rivoluzionando tutto mia figlia ora a 37 anni. Io la sostengo per quanto mi chiede. È meravigliosa.
> È giovane e può farlo, con in più un bagaglio di esperienza prezioso.
> Vale anche per te, ben più giovane.


Ha te che l’appoggi
Mia figlia mi ha detto “mamma aspetta me ci prendiamo insieme la laurea”


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Anche per la pasta che era troppo scotta


ah beh quello è un grande classico senza tempo


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Dipenderà dalle zone, forse loro stanno in piena città, ma un giorno venne a trovarci un mio zio che parlando del fatto che con il marito, all’epoca fidanzato, stavamo sistemando casa per poi sposarci e avere un bambino, ci disse che facevamo le cose al contrario “giù prima fanno il figlio, poi forse si sposano e dopo pensano alla casa”


Questo è verissimo… pensa che una mia amica, lei 27 lui 28, hanno avuto 4 figli e poi si sono sposati… i figli sono stati i loro damini al matrimonio, il più grande ha 13 anni

lei ora è incinta del 5


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Lasciala parlare. È inacidita dalle esperienze e probabilmente prova anche una certa invidia per te. Chissà, magari tu hai gestito la tua situazione di madre adolescente meglio di quanto lei sa che non avrebbe potuto fare. Forse qualcosa nel tuo modo di essere le stona profondamente. E reagisce così.


Poi, quando si vedono i genitori come persone, si diventa indulgenti. Ognuno vive nel proprio tempo e viene dalla propria famiglia che ha avuto i propri punti forti e le proprie debolezze, tutti facciamo quello che possiamo. Anche i genitori che vogliamo per tanto tempo rimproverare di non essere perfetti, poi ci ricordiamo che sono stati giovani anche loro e incerti e sono stati delusi.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Sisi intendevo dire che le mie coetanee per la maggiore hanno prima fatto tutte le loro esperienze e poi hanno deciso di sposarsi
> 
> Chi? Perdonami non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci


quelli che ti aiutano ad abortire senza avvisare i genitori


----------



## alberto15 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Anche per la pasta che era troppo scotta


Si vede che non si sopportavano piu per 1000 motivi. Anche io con mia moglie litogo tutto il giorno per cavolate.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Questo è verissimo… pensa che una mia amica, lei 27 lui 28, hanno avuto 4 figli e poi si sono sposati… i figli sono stati i loro damini al matrimonio, il più grande ha 13 anni
> 
> lei ora è incinta del 5


bello


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> quelli che ti aiutano ad abortire senza avvisare i genitori


Ah si, si passa anche per l’assistenza sociale e poi per il tribunale dei minori… tutto viene fatto tramite il consultorio del tuo paese… se sei accompagnato da un parente maggiorenne questo iter non viene nemmeno seguito se non vado errato… mi sono informata all’epoca non so se ora le cose sono cambiate ma, parlando con la mia ginecologa, non penso


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mia figlia è la gioia della mia vita, ma non posso cambiare il mio modo di pensare però… *probabilmente* se mi si ripresentasse la situazione e fossi nelle settimane esatte lo farei…


Quando è finito il mio matrimonio ho pensato “se tornassi indietro...col cavolo lo sposerei!” Ho cancellato anni dalla mia mente. Poi ho recuperato.
Hai visto Peggy Sue si è sposata? Guardalo!


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si vede che non si sopportavano piu per 1000 motivi. Anche io con mia moglie litogo tutto il giorno per cavolate.


Basta che non andate a letto arrabbiati … 


perplesso ha detto:


> bello


Meraviglioso, eppure hanno tante tv in casa


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando è finito il mio matrimonio ho pensato “se tornassi indietro...col cavolo lo sposerei!” Ho cancellato anni dalla mia mente. Poi ho recuperato.
> Hai visto Peggy Sue si è sposata? Guardalo!


Ma se non te lo risposassi non avresti poi i tuoi figli… guarda il bicchiere mezzo pieno


----------



## Andromeda4 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ha te che l’appoggi
> Mia figlia mi ha detto “mamma aspetta me ci prendiamo insieme la laurea”


Amore...


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Questo è verissimo… pensa che una mia amica, lei 27 lui 28, hanno avuto 4 figli e poi si sono sposati… i figli sono stati i loro damini al matrimonio, il più grande ha 13 anni
> 
> lei ora è incinta del 5


Le mie cugine hanno avuto figli a 16 e 17 anni, una neanche sapeva chi fosse il padre infatti la figlia ha il suo cognome, la figlia ha avuto il primo figlio a 16 anni, mia cugina a 33 anni era nonna, nel frattempo si è sposata e ha avuto altri 3 figli
L’altra si è sposata quando è rimasta incinta e col marito ha avuto altri 3 figli, poi hanno divorziato e adesso sta con un altro… 
E non gliene importa niente a nessuno


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Le mie cugine hanno avuto figli a 16 e 17 anni, una neanche sapeva chi fosse il padre infatti la figlia ha il suo cognome, la figlia ha avuto il primo figlio a 16 anni, mia cugina a 33 anni era nonna, nel frattempo si è sposata e ha avuto altri 3 figli
> L’altra si è sposata quando è rimasta incinta e col marito ha avuto altri 3 figli, poi hanno divorziato e adesso sta con un altro…
> E non gliene importa niente a nessuno


Ti ripeto spesso il problema è la famiglia d’origine… il popolo ne parla per 8 giorni poi uscirà qualcosa di nuovo di cui parlare


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ma se non te lo risposassi non avresti poi i tuoi figli… guarda il bicchiere mezzo pieno


Infatti la conclusione è questa.
Per questo ti consiglio il film


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ti ripeto spesso il problema è la famiglia d’origine… il popolo ne parla per 8 giorni poi uscirà qualcosa di nuovo di cui parlare


Eh ma mia mamma è quella del regalo della prima notte di nozze
E quelle sono le nipoti


----------



## Andromeda4 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi, quando si vedono i genitori come persone, si diventa indulgenti. Ognuno vive nel proprio tempo e viene dalla propria famiglia che ha avuto i propri punti forti e le proprie debolezze, tutti facciamo quello che possiamo. Anche i genitori che vogliamo per tanto tempo rimproverare di non essere perfetti, poi ci ricordiamo che sono stati giovani anche loro e incerti e sono stati delusi.


Ma veramente i miei giovani credo non lo siano mai stati... mia madre non è mai uscita, praticamente, è sempre stata più indietro rispetto a quelle che poi ha conosciuto, mogli di colleghi di mio padre, per esempio. Non ha proprio avuto la possibilità di sbagliare (credo tu ti riferisca a questo) ecco perché è così rigida. Lei pensa di aver fatto tutto nel modo"più giusto", ma solo perché è l'unico che conosce. Aggiungi che è sempre stata a casa, e il "gioco" è fatto.


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti la conclusione è questa.
> Per questo ti consiglio il film


Oggi non ho voglia di fare nulla, sono impigiamata e a letto, quindi lo vedrò


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma veramente i miei giovani credo non lo siano mai stati... mia madre non è mai uscita, praticamente, è sempre stata più indietro rispetto a quelle che poi ha conosciuto, mogli di colleghi di mio padre, per esempio. Non ha proprio avuto la possibilità di sbagliare (credo tu ti riferisca a questo) ecco perché è così rigida. *Lei pensa di aver fatto tutto nel modo"più giusto", ma solo perché è l'unico che conosce*. Aggiungi che è sempre stata a casa, e il "gioco" è fatto.


Mi riferivo a questo con “hanno fatto i loro errori“.


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Eh ma mia mamma è quella del regalo della prima notte di nozze
> E quelle sono le nipoti


tipo quelle suocere che vogliono vedere le lenzuola sporche alla prima notte?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Oggi non ho voglia di fare nulla, sono impigiamata e a letto, quindi lo vedrò


Poi dimmi se ti è piaciuto.


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> tipo quelle suocere che vogliono vedere le lenzuola sporche alla prima notte?


Per fortuna a quello non è arrivata


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> tipo quelle suocere che vogliono vedere le lenzuola sporche alla prima notte?


Quando da ragazzina ho saputo di questa usanza sono rimasta inorridita e non mi è più passata.
Poi ho letto un po’ di antropologia e ho capito il senso.


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Per fortuna a quello non è arrivata


La mia volle avere la certezza… non alla prima notte perché mia figlia già c’era, ma quando seppe che ero incinta…


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando da ragazzina ho saputo di questa usanza sono rimasta inorridita e non mi è più passata.
> Poi ho letto un po’ di antropologia e ho capito il senso.


Ha la stessa valenza dell’usanza della suocera che ti regala il bouquet al matrimonio, del padre che accompagna la figlia all’altare ecc


----------



## Etta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Etta si ma in percentuale al sud è molto più frequente che al nord… al nord salvano gli interessi non le facciate… odio parlare per luoghi comuni ma è così


Diciamo che è triste in entrambi i casi.


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> La mia volle avere la certezza… non alla prima notte perché mia figlia già c’era, ma quando seppe che ero incinta…


Dimmi tu


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ha la stessa valenza dell’usanza della suocera che ti regala il bouquet al matrimonio, del padre che accompagna la figlia all’altare ecc


Sì. Solo se è meno cruento fa meno impressione.
Ricorda anche i sacrifici degli animali agli dei.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> La mia *volle avere la certezza*… non alla prima notte perché mia figlia già c’era, ma quando seppe che ero incinta…


Non ho capito come.


----------



## alberto15 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Basta che non andate a letto arrabbiati …


Io no, lei si , quasi sempre


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Assolutamente si… ma considera che le mie amiche ora si stanno sposando, io lo sono già da 6 anni, c’è chi ora ha il primo figlio, la mia è già adolescente, chi ha viaggiato e si è laureata e realizzata, io non ho fatto nulla di tutto ciò…


Viaggiare o laurearti sono cose che puoi benissimo fare!!! Sei giovane...ricorda che volere è potere...non ti mettere limiti...non è scritto da nessuna parte che ci sono età per laurearsi o per viaggiare e età per sposarsi ed avere figli...tutto sta capire cosa vuoi te adesso ed impegnarti per portare a termine i tuoi sogni...bisogno sempre provarci!!! Altrimenti ti rimangono solo rimpianti


----------



## Etta (26 Febbraio 2022)

@Koala quanti anni hai che non ricordo?


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Non lo so Danny… ho sempre visto tutte coppie felici intorno a me, ma poi una persona molto saggia mi fece riflettere, disse che per la maggior parte è tutta finzione, è solo facciata per salvare le apparenze… sembra un luogo comune ma qui al sud è davvero difficile scegliere la felicità… se ti fidanzi sei destinato a quella persona per sempre, qui esiste solo il nero e il bianco le sfumature manco per il cazzo! Un esempio è mia mamma, uscita di testa dopo che mio padre l’ha lasciata… Fingono anche di essere progressisti nei confronti dai gay o lesbo, fingono di accettarli ma continuano a chiamarli “ricch…” “sbaglio”


Il fidanzato di mia figlia è campano neomelodico. 
Lei ha già conosciuto la nonna,  gli zii, i nipoti, parenti acquisiti, antenati fino alla terza generazione, la quarta su foto. 
Sì, al sud sono diversi. 
Noi continuiamo a cercare di avete un'influenza culturale sul ragazzo (che poi di questo periodo parlare di influenza è pericoloso), ma comunque sul gorgonzola troviamo resistenze. 
Anche il mio cane è diffidente, credo proprio per questo. Lui adora il gorgonzola,  anche se viene dalla Sicilia. Ha ceduto al nostro bagaglio culturale, di fatto nutrendo (è il caso di dirlo) una passione viscerale anche per il mascarpone. 
È il cibo che corrompe l'anima. Il problema è che il neomelodico cucina meglio di ognuno di noi. 
È lui che ci sta corrompendo.



Brunetta ha detto:


> E certo che non te lo impedisce nessuno, puoi impedirtelo da te, in base alle tue valutazioni delle conseguenze per te e per gli altri. Non trovarsi come Edo a negare la realtà. Se tua moglie avesse scelto di non seguire l’impulso (che alcuni provano con metà delle persone che conoscono, ma scelgono) avresti pensato che sarebbe stata un scelta da persona responsabile o da repressa?


Il paragone c'entra poco. Un genitore è responsabile anche verso la famiglia. 
Un ragazzo innamorato solo verso sé stesso. 
Almeno fino a che non diventa genitore. 
E ricomincia il giro. 
Di per sé i tradimenti sono sempre avvenuti, ma il problema reale è quando portano alla dissoluzione della famiglia,  non della coppia, che di per sé non è indissolubile.



Etta ha detto:


> Ma guarda che spesso anche qua è così. Quante coppie davvero felici e innamorate ci sono? Non parlo di coppie neo formate ovviamente, ma di coppie che stanno insieme ormai da anni, e che hanno famiglia. Pochi hanno il coraggio di lasciarsi e ricominciare. Spesso la facciata, l’apparenza o la comodità, prendono il sopravvento.


Sicuramente. 
A volte però è anche il valore che si dà al matrimonio o alla famiglia, che supera quello di qualsiasi passione. 
Dipende dalla scala di valori che si ha, dalle proprie priorità.



Koala ha detto:


> Anche per la pasta che era troppo scotta


Qua in ospedale dovrei fare una strage.


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Qua in ospedale dovrei fare una strage.


Il cibo dell’ospedale non è cibo


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il paragone c'entra poco. *Un genitore è responsabile anche verso la famiglia*.
> Un ragazzo innamorato solo verso sé stesso.
> Almeno fino a che non diventa genitore.
> E ricomincia il giro.
> Di per sé i tradimenti sono sempre avvenuti, ma il problema reale è quando portano alla dissoluzione della famiglia,  non della coppia, che di per sé non è indissolubile.


Eppure, ben oltre l’adolescenza, si fanno cazzate. Questo è per me la filosofia da trasmettere ai figli, sia perché agiscano senza spavalda presunzione, sia perché sappiano che troveranno sempre accoglienza adulta.


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente.
> A volte però è anche il valore che si dà al matrimonio o alla famiglia, che supera quello di qualsiasi passione.
> Dipende dalla scala di valori che si ha, dalle proprie priorità.


si vero
Però bisogna allora saper essere felici di cosa si ha e nn lamentarmene 
Perché passa il messaggio e una merda ma è la mia merda 

non c'è passione ? Ci sarà complicità affetto progetto di vita

anche se io vedo dirò vivere come fratello e sorella prima dei 60 anni almeno

poi la maggior parte di chi non sI e separato  dice xi figli e x i soldi
Figli se come progetto di vita va bene solo che poi crescono e se ne vanno
Però il farlo x loro io lo capisco se il padre dei miei fosse stato qui non lo avrei buttato fuori casa ne sono certa


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando da ragazzina ho saputo di questa usanza sono rimasta inorridita e non mi è più passata.
> Poi ho letto un po’ di antropologia e ho capito il senso.


Del dominio, Brunetta. 
Perché il sud dove sono stato io i padri di famiglia emigravano,  le famiglie stavano lì ad aspettare. 
Ci volevano regole ferree per tenere sotto controllo le donne e non trovarsi con figli d'altri. 
Gli emigrati spesso avevano la donna pure al nord o in Germania. Ma giù tutto doveva restare immobile. Mogli e figlie,  che se si scatenavano le figlie pure le madri si mettevano in testa strane idee. Che poi funzionasse davvero non lo so. La facciata era questa, ma in fin dei conti l'onore era comunque importante.


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Qua in ospedale dovrei fare una strage.


ma sei in h ? Tua figlia e ricoverata ?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Io adoro il cibo dell’ospedale. Lo trovo irresistibile. Ho sempre guardato con golosità i piatti schifati dai ricoverati e spesso li ho svuotati. Fortunatamente ho avuto pochi ricoveri. Per il parto di mia figlia ho mangiato, poi vomitando durante il travaglio. Per il secondo mi sono astenuta. Quella pastina appiccicata e quel pollo con i finocchi sono ancora nei miei sogni.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il cibo dell’ospedale non è cibo


Tra l'altro non mi capacito del fatto che il tacchino sia l'animale più utilizzato per l'alimentazione umana ospedaliera. Sembra non esista altro.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ma sei in h ? Tua figlia e ricoverata ?


Figlia, si.


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Figlia, si.


nn avevo capito fosse ricoverata
Mi dispiace tanto 
Nn ho capito cosa abbia ma spero si risolva presto


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eppure, ben oltre l’adolescenza, si fanno cazzate. Questo è per me la filosofia da trasmettere ai figli, sia perché agiscano senza spavalda presunzione, sia perché sappiano che troveranno sempre accoglienza adulta.


Eh,  ma il libero arbitrio travalica sempre le buone istanze. Siamo assolutamente imperfetti.


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2022)

Io sono al parterre di una gara di sci 
Ragazzi che fauna 
Lo sci costa quidni chiama gente con denaro
La gente ricca non so perché si rifà le donne almeno
E qui sono circondata da 40/50 enni molto somiglianti alla Simona ventura 

non tutte eh giuro nn tutte


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il fidanzato di mia figlia è campano neomelodico.
> Lei ha già conosciuto la nonna,  gli zii, i nipoti, parenti acquisiti, antenati fino alla terza generazione, la quarta su foto.
> Sì, al sud sono diversi.
> Noi continuiamo a cercare di avete un'influenza culturale sul ragazzo (che poi di questo periodo parlare di influenza è pericoloso), ma comunque sul gorgonzola troviamo resistenze.
> ...


Neomelodico nel senso cantante neomelodico?


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Neomelodico nel senso cantante neomelodico?


No, della città più neomelodica d'Italia.


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tra l'altro non mi capacito del fatto che il tacchino sia l'animale più utilizzato per l'alimentazione umana ospedaliera. Sembra non esista altro.


Quando ero ricoverata quando ho partorito, mandavo il marito al bar a comprare qualcosa, aveva tutto lo stesso sapore e puzzava  un giorno azzardai a prendere il pesce, a momenti vomito


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tra l'altro non mi capacito del fatto che il tacchino sia l'animale più utilizzato per l'alimentazione umana ospedaliera. Sembra non esista altro.


Come sta tua figlia?


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Come sta tua figlia?


Dorme quasi sempre, ma sono le pastiglie.


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Dorme quasi sempre, ma sono le pastiglie.


Ho letto a grandi linee la tua storia, non so che malattia ha ma spero almeno non soffra tanto


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Dorme quasi sempre, ma sono le pastiglie.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io sono al parterre di una gara di sci
> Ragazzi che fauna
> Lo sci costa quidni chiama gente con denaro
> La gente ricca non so perché si rifà le donne almeno
> ...


Poverine.
Questo è segno della decadenza dell’Occidente.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando ero ricoverata quando ho partorito, mandavo il marito al bar a comprare qualcosa, aveva tutto lo stesso sapore e puzzava  un giorno azzardai a prendere il pesce, a momenti vomito


I bar degli ospedali qui sono al livello del centro, al mattino croissant appena sfornati, a pranzo panini di tutti i tipi. Anche i prezzi. Almeno negli ospedali che ho visto io.


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I bar degli ospedali qui sono al livello del centro, al mattino croissant appena sfornati, a pranzo panini di tutti i tipi. Anche i prezzi. Almeno negli ospedali che ho visto io.


Sono stata in ospedale tre giorni, i prezzi non sono bassi neanche qui, ma quella roba era immangiabile


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Dorme quasi sempre, ma sono le pastiglie.


ma la sedano ? Spero non sia nulla di grave



omicron ha detto:


> Sono stata in ospedale tre giorni, i prezzi non sono bassi neanche qui, ma quella roba era immangiabile


 Pensate che io mangiavo anche in h 
Ve lo giuro !!!



Brunetta ha detto:


> Poverine.
> Questo è segno della decadenza dell’Occidente.


ma più che altro non hanno nessuno che le dicannulla marito figli sorelle ?

fanno cacare
Una era così una bella donna poi


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Pensate che io mangiavo anche in h
> Ve lo giuro !!!


Un giorno sul menu c’era scritto “formaggio” penso che non potesse fare schifo e prendo quello, mi hanno portato una vaschetta di formaggio spalmabile tipo Philadelphia… se l’è mangiato il marito con tre o quattro fette di pane


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un giorno sul menu c’era scritto “formaggio” penso che non potesse fare schifo e prendo quello, mi hanno portato una vaschetta di formaggio spalmabile tipo Philadelphia… se l’è mangiato il marito con tre o quattro fette di pane


Buono Philadelphia!


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Buono Philadelphia!


Ma una vaschetta intera?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma una vaschetta intera?


Ci sono di vario peso. Mangi quanto ne vuoi. Meglio di una fetta di simil fontal.


----------



## omicron (26 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono di vario peso. Mangi quanto ne vuoi. Meglio di una fetta di simil fontal.


Opinioni
E comunque era una vaschetta grande, circa 200 gr


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mia figlia è la gioia della mia vita, ma non posso cambiare il mio modo di pensare però… *probabilmente* se mi si ripresentasse la situazione e fossi nelle settimane esatte lo farei…


Un aborto è un peso emotivo da portare a vita....
Ma non ti sei accorta....che ...eri incinta?
Perché la mia ex collega credeva di essere in menopausa precoce...ma quando è andata dal ginecologo lui ...l ha "rassicurata"...signora non è in menopausa... è incinta!
Lei palesemente avrebbe abortito senza nessun timore...
Ma era abbondantemente oltre i 3 mesi...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Un aborto è un peso emotivo da portare a vita....
> *Ma non ti sei accorta..*..che ...eri incinta?
> Perché la mia ex collega credeva di essere in menopausa precoce...ma quando è andata dal ginecologo lui ...l ha "rassicurata"...signora non è in menopausa... è incinta!
> Lei palesemente avrebbe abortito senza nessun timore...
> Ma era abbondantemente oltre i 3 mesi...


Era piccola!
Il peso di un aborto credo che sia davvero per sempre. Anche da parte di chi dice di no.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era piccola!
> Il peso di un aborto credo che sia davvero per sempre. Anche da parte di chi dice di no.


Sicuramente...infatti la mia non voleva essere una critica...ci mancherebbe...
Spesso la mancanza del ciclo...viene giustificato da x motivi...
Il peso di un aborto... è per sempre...
Non sempre è la soluzione migliore...anzi...


----------



## Koala (26 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Un aborto è un peso emotivo da portare a vita....
> Ma non ti sei accorta....che ...eri incinta?
> Perché la mia ex collega credeva di essere in menopausa precoce...ma quando è andata dal ginecologo lui ...l ha "rassicurata"...signora non è in menopausa... è incinta!
> Lei palesemente avrebbe abortito senza nessun timore...
> Ma era abbondantemente oltre i 3 mesi...


Ho sempre avuto problemi col ciclo, ingenuamente mai avrei pensato…


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ho sempre avuto problemi col ciclo, ingenuamente mai avrei pensato…


Immaginavo....all inizio dello sviluppo...e all avvicinarsi della menopausa l assenza del mestruo viene spesso sottovalutata...
Ho riportato l esempio appunto della mia ex collega...lei l ha proprio ammesso che avrebbe abortito ...peccato che era già al 5 mese ..
Aveva oltretutto in mente di cambiare totalmente vita col compagno... programmi che non prevedevano proprio bambini...
Progetto rimandato...a data da definirsi...


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ma la sedano ? Spero non sia nulla di grave


Depressione molto forte a rischio suicidario.
Insomma,  va riequilibrata. 
Dall'anoressia in poi non è più tornata serena.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un giorno sul menu c’era scritto “formaggio” penso che non potesse fare schifo e prendo quello, mi hanno portato una vaschetta di formaggio spalmabile tipo Philadelphia… se l’è mangiato il marito con tre o quattro fette di pane


Va beh, perlomeno è fresco.
Non so, quelle cose di tacchino di oggi avevano lo stesso odore della pappa del cane.
Alcune cose comunque sono mangiabili.
È che il pranzo io lo pago,  per cui vorrei qualcosa di decente.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Depressione molto forte a rischio suicidario.
> Insomma,  va riequilibrata.
> Dall'anoressia in poi non è più tornata serena.


Spero sia in cura in un ottimo ospedale...
Con le giuste cure si dovrebbe risolvere...
Il percorso sarà lungo però...
Un in bocca al lupo...


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Spero sia in cura in un ottimo ospedale...
> Con le giuste cure si dovrebbe risolvere...
> Il percorso sarà lungo però...
> Un in bocca al lupo...


Qui dovrei aprire una parentesi. Purtroppo le strutture ospedaliere neutipsichiatriche per adolescenti sono limitate.
Se non sbaglio in Lombardia dovrebbero essere solo due. 
In quest'ultimo anno c'è stato un aumento enorme dei casi, per cui se già prima si era al limite adesso è impossibile trovare posto. 
È quindi in pediatria di un normale ospedale.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Qui dovrei aprire una parentesi. Purtroppo le strutture ospedaliere neutipsichiatriche per adolescenti sono limitate.
> Se non sbaglio in Lombardia dovrebbero essere solo due.
> In quest'ultimo anno c'è stato un aumento enorme dei casi, per cui se già prima si era al limite adesso è impossibile trovare posto.
> È quindi in pediatria di un normale ospedale.


E si...le strutture hanno anche limitato il numero dei ricoverati...ma fortunatamente adesso stanno tornando ad un graduale aumento dei pazienti...
Come pre covid...
Il problema è che come dici tu visto il vistoso aumento di casi è difficilissimo e come nella tua situazione trovare una sistemazione adeguata alla gravità del problema...


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Depressione molto forte a rischio suicidario.
> Insomma,  va riequilibrata.
> Dall'anoressia in poi non è più tornata serena.


mamma

mi dispiace tanto
Tantisismo
Ci si preoccupa sempre x loro immagino così 
Ora caosico qnd dicevi nn me ne vado di casa scusa nn avevo capito la situazionw

in bocca al lupo davvero


----------



## Etta (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Depressione molto forte a rischio suicidario.
> Insomma,  va riequilibrata.
> Dall'anoressia in poi non è più tornata serena.


Mi spiace tanto Danny.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Depressione molto forte a rischio suicidario.
> Insomma,  va riequilibrata.
> Dall'anoressia in poi non è più tornata serena.


spiacemi.   ma era un copione già scritto


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> spiacemi.   ma era un copione già scritto


perché scusa ?
Come puoi scrivere  un 'affermazione del genere


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> perché scusa ?
> Come puoi scrivere  un 'affermazione del genere


seguiamo la storia di Danny da anni.   più di qualcuno di noi lo conosce anche di persona.   nel mio periodo di servizio come VPO, ho visto una storia dove marito e moglie usavano la figlia (una bimba di allora 5-6 anni) come un'arma contundente contro l'altro/a.

qui non siamo arrivati agli avvocati per l'ostinazione prima di Danny e poi della moglie.    ma se lo avessi letto con attenzione, avresti percepito l'aria tossica


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> seguiamo la storia di Danny da anni.   più di qualcuno di noi lo conosce anche di persona.   nel mio periodo di servizio come VPO, ho visto una storia dove marito e moglie usavano la figlia (una bimba di allora 5-6 anni) come un'arma contundente contro l'altro/a.
> 
> qui non siamo arrivati agli avvocati per l'ostinazione prima di Danny e poi della moglie.    ma se lo avessi letto con attenzione, avresti percepito l'aria tossica


l ho letto e che lo pensi o meno non mi azzarderei mai a dirlo in un momento che x loro deve essere terribile magari lo sanno anche e si faranno un milione di paranoie
Nn x mancanza di sincerità ma x tatto in un momento del genere
poi senti hai la confidenza per farlo fai pure nn capivo in affermazione così pesante qui

non so se possa essere costruttiva  ecco
O fare solo del male


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> l ho letto e che lo pensi o meno non mi azzarderei mai a dirlo in un momento che x loro deve essere terribile magari lo sanno anche e si faranno un milione di paranoie
> Nn x mancanza di sincerità ma x tatto in un momento del genere
> poi senti hai la confidenza per farlo fai pure nn capivo in affermazione così pesante qui
> 
> ...


mica ho scritto che volevo essere costruttivo.   prendo atto che le cose stanno andando come era prevedibile.   vogliamo dire anche peggio?  diciamolo.      

qualcuno di noi non è dispiaciuto davvero nel sapere che sta ragazzina è conciata a sta maniera?  ovvio che no.   siamo tutti dispiaciuti.

Resta che siamo anche tutti sudditi della termodinamica.


----------



## Etta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> l ho letto e che lo pensi o meno non mi azzarderei mai a dirlo in un momento che x loro deve essere terribile magari lo sanno anche e si faranno un milione di paranoie
> *Nn x mancanza di sincerità ma x tatto in un momento del genere*
> poi senti hai la confidenza per farlo fai pure nn capivo in affermazione così pesante qui
> 
> ...


Ma lui non ha tatto


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E si...le strutture hanno anche limitato il numero dei ricoverati...ma fortunatamente adesso stanno tornando ad un graduale aumento dei pazienti...
> Come pre covid...
> Il problema è che come dici tu visto il vistoso aumento di casi è difficilissimo e come nella tua situazione trovare una sistemazione adeguata alla gravità del problema...


No,  sono proprio i tagli e gli scarsi investimenti nei vari settori.
Il Covid c'entra relativamente con questa questione.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> spiacemi.   ma era un copione già scritto


Direi che se non si sanno le ragioni e esattamente di cosa si parla è meglio evitare di trovare cause improbabili.
Poi uno è libero di pensare qualsiasi cosa, per carità.
In fin dei conti io penso che il Covid uccida solo chi non mangia la frutta cotta. Libertà di opinione,  si intende,  che rende accettabile qualsiasi cosa si scriva.



perplesso ha detto:


> seguiamo la storia di Danny da anni.   più di qualcuno di noi lo conosce anche di persona.   nel mio periodo di servizio come VPO, ho visto una storia dove marito e moglie usavano la figlia (una bimba di allora 5-6 anni) come un'arma contundente contro l'altro/a.
> 
> qui non siamo arrivati agli avvocati per l'ostinazione prima di Danny e poi della moglie.    ma se lo avessi letto con attenzione, avresti percepito l'aria tossica


Ci siamo mai visti di persona per affermare una cosa del genere?



perplesso ha detto:


> mica ho scritto che volevo essere costruttivo.   prendo atto che le cose stanno andando come era prevedibile.   vogliamo dire anche peggio?  diciamolo.
> 
> qualcuno di noi non è dispiaciuto davvero nel sapere che sta ragazzina è conciata a sta maniera?  ovvio che no.   siamo tutti dispiaciuti.
> 
> Resta che siamo anche tutti sudditi della termodinamica.


'mazza, qui tutto hanno figli,  non si separano, fanno corna o ricevono corna a profusione, abbandonano i figli e l'unico ad avere un' atmosfera tossica in casa sarei io? 
Va beh, questo modo di ragionare spiega perché sul forum si scrivano sempre più e solo storie finte o assurde. 
Continuiamo pure così.


----------



## Cattivik (26 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> *a.


Maestrina Etta... Mi sculaccii o mi bacchetti le mani...

Cattivik

PS ma vaffanculo...

PS quando ce vo ce vo


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Direi che se non si sanno le ragioni e esattamente di cosa si parla è meglio evitare di trovare cause improbabili.
> Poi uno è libero di pensare qualsiasi cosa, per carità.
> In fin dei conti io penso che il Covid uccida solo chi non mangia la frutta cotta. Libertà di opinione,  si intende,  che rende accettabile qualsiasi cosa si scriva.
> 
> ...


io e te ci si doveva incontrare nel 2019 e lo sai, poi non è capitato e va bene.  peraltro non ho scritto che ci conosciamo di persona io e te, ma che in parecchi del forum ti conoscono di persona e questo non puoi certo negarlo, mica è una cosa di cui si sia mai fatto mistero e nemmeno c'è nulla di male, come sai.    come non puoi negare o non ricordare cosa ho sempre scritto della tua faccenda.

di gente che abbandona i figli non mi pare ce ne sia sul forum, traditori avoja.   e sì, situazioni di  come la tua c'è solo la tua.   e no, non mi serve dover venire a casa tua per sapere come sia il clima, ci hai sempre fatto la cronaca minuto per minuto.

al netto che io, come penso tutti qui, sono dispiaciuto nel leggere certe cose, resta che sarei bugiardo se dicessi che la cosa mi sorprende.

prendilo come un ulteriore spunto di riflessione.  e se no, amen.


----------



## Etta (26 Febbraio 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Maestrina Etta... Mi sculaccii o mi bacchetti le mani...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> ...


No no in ginocchio sui ceci. Veloce.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto è stato condiviso con chi si è occupato di mia figlia. È un anno che si va avanti.
> Quello che doveva emergere è emerso.
> Non ci sono ulteriori ipotesi da ricercare.
> Non è da un forum che possono emergere nuove ipotesi.


domanda 1: ndo sta tu moje?   domanda 2: e cosa doveva emergere?

io non ho fatto alcuna ipotesi.   ho detto e ripeto che non sono affatto sorpreso, sebbene avrei preferito non fosse successo, di dove sei ora e perchè

chiamami uccellaccio del malaugurio.  non è un problema


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> domanda 1: ndo sta tu moje?   domanda 2: e cosa doveva emergere?
> 
> io non ho fatto alcuna ipotesi.   ho detto e ripeto che non sono affatto sorpreso, sebbene avrei preferito non fosse successo, di dove sei ora e perchè
> 
> chiamami uccellaccio del malaugurio.  non è un problema


Io invece sì.
Sono sorpreso. Perché io ho visto molto di peggio nella mia vita sia nell'infanzia che nell'adolescenza ma a questi livelli non sono mai arrivato.
E forse non ci saremmo mai arrivati se l'equilibrio di prima fosse stato mantenuto, con le abitudini e le relazioni che aveva creato.
Forse. Perché altrimenti non si spiegherebbe l'enorme aumento di casi tutti in questi due anni.
E non lo dico io, ma i medici a cui ci siamo rivolti.
Lo stress reiterato e continuativo vissuto in questa fase ha devastato molto adolescenti, anche di altre famiglie, colpendo soprattutto coloro che hanno visto più cambiamenti e un mutamento del proprio ruolo. Se a te domani obbligano a non fare più quello che ti piace, o hai sufficienti risorse oppure vai fuori di testa.
Mia figlia prima era un adolescente curiosa e  vivace, con molti amici, amante della scuola, dello studio,  dei viaggi, dei musei, del nuoto. Forse tutto questo le dava equilibrio e quando tutto è venuto meno si è trovata da sola con la sua parte oscura. Di cui neanche lei si era mai accorta,  ma che io intravedevo comunque, anche se non pensavo a questi livelli.
Questo è quanto.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io invece sì.
> Sono sorpreso. Perché io ho visto molto di peggio nella mia vita sia nell'infanzia che nell'adolescenza ma a questi livelli non sono mai arrivato.
> E forse non ci saremmo mai arrivati se l'equilibrio di prima fosse stato mantenuto, con le abitudini e le relazioni che aveva creato.
> Forse. Perché altrimenti non si spiegherebbe l'enorme aumento di casi tutti in questi due anni.
> ...


e tu moje ndo sta


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e tu moje ndo sta


In ospedale può entrare una persona sola.
Le ho dato il cambio e tra una settimana toccherà a lei.
Dopodiché penso che mia moglie su certe cose abbia scarsa sensibilità.
C'è con nostra figlia,  per carità, ma è carente quell'aspetto materno, sensibile e accogliente che farebbe la differenza ora.
Se poi vogliamo dirla tutta,  aver riallacciato con l'amante è stata la cosa peggiore potesse fare.
Se c'è una cosa assolutamente indecente e disprezzabile è stata questa e non certo per le corna.
Ma giustamente io ora mi chiedo cosa posso fare e dare io a mia figlia. Il resto non è mia priorità da in bel po'. Non posso né voglio fare da padre anche a mia moglie, non ci penso nemmeno.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2022)

meglio tardi che mai


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> In ospedale può entrare una persona sola.
> Le ho dato il cambio e tra una settimana toccherà a lei.
> Dopodiché penso che mia moglie su certe cose abbia scarsa sensibilità.
> C'è con nostra figlia,  per carità, ma è carente quell'aspetto materno, sensibile e accogliente che farebbe la differenza ora.
> ...


tua moglie e la prima che dovrebbe curarsi danny
Scusami ma e'di un infantile imbarazzante
Imbarazzante


----------



## Etta (27 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> tua moglie e la prima che dovrebbe curarsi danny
> Scusami ma e'di un infantile imbarazzante
> Imbarazzante


Ma comunque è lui che, nonostante questo, ci sta insieme.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Depressione molto forte a rischio suicidario.
> Insomma,  va riequilibrata.
> Dall'anoressia in poi non è più tornata serena.


Ma avete considerato che le reazioni che ha avuto dopo che è iniziata "la cura" non siano per effetto dei stessi farmaci?

E' troppo giovane, è troppo giovane per essere buttata dentro un business.
Cacciate i soldi per uno psicoterapeuta con i controcoglioni, privato.

Io non ricordo quando lei è venuta da te a chiederti aiuto, però mi pare sia passato un anno.
In un anno "curata" passa da anoressia a depressione con rischio suicidio?


----------



## Marjanna (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> È già in cura.
> Dopo il tradimento andò fuori. Ho impiegato un anno a portarla in giro per medici, fino a che non si è resa conto che era consigliabile una visita in un ospedale psichiatrico.  Da anni segue una terapia farmacologica.
> Devo dirti che l'umore è stabile, quasi euforico, allegro, non ha più crisi d'ansia, risulta una persona piacevole e gradevole in compagnia, anche intelligente come sempre,  presente nell'organizzazione e nella gestione.
> Ma assolutamente priva di empatia.
> ...


La figlia minorenne viene sedata e lei è tutta bella sorridente e allegra?
Ti par normale Danny???


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma avete considerato che le reazioni che ha avuto dopo che è iniziata "la cura" non siano per effetto dei stessi farmaci?
> 
> E' troppo giovane, è troppo giovane per essere buttata dentro un business.
> Cacciate i soldi per uno psicoterapeuta con i controcoglioni, privato.
> ...


Non c'è nessun business, è sanità pubblica, la stragrande maggioranza delle poche strutture con professionalità adeguate è pubblica: Niguarda,  etc
Psicoterapia privata,  ovviamente.
Dall'anoressia non si guarisce in un anno e spesso è la manifestazione di un disagio più profondo che può esplodere in altre maniere.
In psichiatria non esiste il rapporto causa effetto, ma esistono fattori predisponenti,  fattori scatenanti, fattori di mantenimento, si parla di multifattorialita'.
Un fattore  scatenante indubbiamente è stato per lei come per molti il lockdown e la situazione di stress continuo. Non è un caso che l'ambiente più ansiogeno ora sia diventato la scuola quando era quello più stimolante.
Psichiatra e psicoterapia agiscono per dare al paziente le possibilità di effettuare un cambiamento che permette di ritrovare l'equilibrio perduto.
Sì deve riuscire quindi ad agire sia sulle cause di mantenimento che su quelle scatenanti, che se persistono, rendono gli sforzi per la cura  comunque insostenibili.
Al momento ha un BES per la scuola, ulteriormente esteso,  perché alcuni insegnanti hanno faticato a comprendere il problema e non lo hanno applicato.
Non è un caso che sia andata fuori la settimana prima in cui le hanno dato 4 verifiche di fila.
Sì è agito colloquiando col ragazzo, che a sua volta funzionava da causa scatenante di crisi per la sua insicurezza, in maniera da alleggerire le richieste relazionali non adeguate al periodo.
Purtroppo non si riesce ad agire sullo stress dovuto all'ambiente ostile creato dal Covid, che ha mutato il modo di rapportarsi tra le persone, alterandone in alcuni casi l'equilibrio. Abbiamo avuto alcune situazioni traumatiche in tal senso nell' estate 2020.Determinati interventi esplicitati dagli psichiatri invece non sono stati possibili per blocco strutture.
In questo anno siamo venuti a contatto con altre famiglie per comprendere il percorso e seguito un corso per genitori. Ti assicuro che quando una serie di fattori scatenanti rompono l'equilibrio non ne esci in un anno.


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La figlia minorenne viene sedata e lei è tutta bella sorridente e allegra?
> Ti par normale Danny???


madonna .. io starei fuori con la tenda


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2022)

Mio ex marito anche e un immaturo cronico 
Però non è sotto  medicinali ma è dotato di zero emoatia

cosa ha fatto con me x anni lo fa con i figli eppure a modo suo li ama

e deleterio e distruttivo stare con personaggi simili danny

altro gg e tornato in Italia e ha portato a pranzo fuori solo un figlio
La figli credeva fosse via x studi 
Non sai manco dove tua figlia capite 
Lei ci e rimasta male 
Lui sostiene che sia lei che deve informarsi se lui ritorna 

unica cosa positiva è che guadagna così tanti che loro fanno una vita serena con tutto a disposizione e sono tre molto equilibrati x culo forse

hanno accettato ma nn solo amano il mio compagno al punto che qnd la grande ha ottenuto un successo poche settimane fa importante mi ha subito scritto che tornava x festeggiare e se ci fosse anche lui

dal padre prima di me hanno imparato a prendere vantaggi e farsene una ragione del suo egoismo

e un adolescente che porta a casa  Soldi
Porta ... manda !!


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La figlia minorenne viene sedata e lei è tutta bella sorridente e allegra?
> Ti par normale Danny???


Per me è l'effetto del trattamento prolungato della Sertralina.
Ma è una supposizione.  Non essendo uno psichiatra posso anche aver detto una minchiata. 
Però le persone le osservo.


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ieir eravamo insieme a vedere sta gara di sci 
Lui tutto sorridente brillante 
A chi ci faceva i complimenti sia x la grande che x la gara dell ragazzo  che per altro tornato dal Canada raccontava che si tre figli sono faticosi ma ki ABBIAMO tirati su bene 
Tutti sanno che nn c'è mai da una vita 

poi si si aggiunge merito  di carola



se la canta se la suona
Oggi riparte e stato qui meno di 72 ore


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Per me è l'effetto del trattamento prolungato della Sertralina.
> Ma è una supposizione.  Non essendo uno psichiatra posso anche aver detto una minchiata.
> Però le persone le osservo.


La giustifichi così tanto danny caro
Io le tirerei un calcio in culo davvero eh 
Ma nn potrei reggerla


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> La giustifichi così tanto danny caro
> Io le tirerei un calcio in culo davvero eh
> Ma nn potrei reggerla


C'è poco da giustificare. 
Quando hai un problema o più devi solo trovare una soluzione, lasciando da parte torto o ragione.
In questo momento si segue quel che dicono i medici, il resto sono affari privati che non devono interferire.


----------



## Foglia (27 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La figlia minorenne viene sedata e lei è tutta bella sorridente e allegra?
> Ti par normale Danny???


No che non è normale, ma non è che lui possa trasformarla nella madre premurosa ed empatica (che poi, più che di empatia, per un figlio, parlerei di istinto) che all'evidenza non è.  Figurati: si sarà trovata casa libera a settimane alterne, zero problemi a poter stare con l'amante e insomma: cosa volere di più, no?

@danny: al di là che non è questa la contingenza per fare più ampie riflessioni, magari però un po' di tempo che ora dovrai passare tuo malgrado contingentato in ospedale lo userei per provare a capire quale sia l' "equilibrio " a cui spesso ti riferisci. Hai spesso parlato che occorre raggiungere una situazione di equilibrio.  Rifletti sul fatto che, in effetti, il covid sarà stato un detonatore, ma nuoto, musei, amici e altro erano solamente  "stampelle". E che forse proporre a tua figlia un nuovo equilibrio potrebbe essere faticoso, ma rivelarsi la scelta vincente per lei, anche. Non pensare che tua figlia non si accorga di nulla, che a lei basterebbe riavere nuoto, musei, e amici. Li può riavere, SE VUOLE.  Certo, sta situazione di merda non aiuta nessuno, ma la notizia buona è che comunque piano piano (e a singhiozzo) è possibile riprendere un po' tutto.  Scuola, amicizie, interessi e sport. Non appena sarà seguita da un professionista a casa, prova a buttar lì l'ipotesi.  Poi non ne farai nulla: ma dubito fortemente che qualsiasi professionista, psicoterapeuta, ti potrà dire di cercare un equilibrio nella vostra situazione.  Piuttosto, vi dirà di cercare un bravo psicoterapeuta per tutti  (esistono percorsi di sostegno anche nel pubblico, e la bella notizia è che funzionano!). perché ho (più che) l'impressione che l'equilibrio, per come lo intendi tu, sia un qualcosa retto su di te, facendo finta che vostra figlia non veda. Bon.... Riflettici


----------



## Etta (27 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Mio ex marito anche e un immaturo cronico
> Però non è sotto  medicinali ma è dotato di zero emoatia


Idem il mio ex.


----------



## Etta (27 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> No che non è normale, ma non è che lui possa trasformarla nella madre premurosa ed empatica (che poi, più che di empatia, per un figlio, parlerei di istinto) che all'evidenza non è.  Figurati: si sarà trovata casa libera a settimane alterne, zero problemi a poter stare con l'amante e insomma: cosa volere di più, no?


Beh ma l’amante non c’entra niente con la malattia della figlia. Potrebbe avere l’amante ma allo stesso tempo essere una madre premurosa. Una cosa non esclude l’altra. Il problema è che non lo è.


----------



## Foglia (27 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh ma l’amante non c’entra niente con la malattia della figlia. Potrebbe avere l’amante ma allo stesso tempo essere una madre premurosa. Una cosa non esclude l’altra. Il problema è che non lo è.


D'accordo con te che il problema non sia l'amante.  L'amante, in sé, è un estraneo alla famiglia e finita lì.  Il problema è che questa donna non sa dare le priorità.  Si ritrova in un momento in cui, per cause di forza maggiore, ha più libertà quando è in casa. Ed è felice come una Pasqua, capisci cosa intendo? A prescindere dal PERCHÉ, si troverà più libera di muoversi in casa in questo periodo.  Periodo in cui, ad avere una figlia messa senz'altro non bene, l'amante dovrebbe essere l'ultimo dei pensieri per la testa. Altro che presentarsi in ospedale per un minuto, sorridente, truccata, carina e probabilmente contenta di essere "libera".


----------



## Marjanna (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non c'è nessun business, è sanità pubblica, la stragrande maggioranza delle poche strutture con professionalità adeguate è pubblica: Niguarda,  etc
> Psicoterapia privata,  ovviamente.
> Dall'anoressia non si guarisce in un anno e spesso è la manifestazione di un disagio più profondo che può esplodere in altre maniere.
> In psichiatria non esiste il rapporto causa effetto, ma esistono fattori predisponenti,  fattori scatenanti, fattori di mantenimento, si parla di multifattorialita'.
> ...


Guarda Danny, so che non è affar mio, ciò che mi ha spinto a rispondere è l'età della ragazza.
Non è che volessi dire che doveva guarire in un anno, mi è parso che siate corsi alla ricerca della cura psichiatrica quasi "per farla guarire in fretta", come fu per la madre che ora dici "_risulta una persona piacevole e gradevole in compagnia, anche intelligente come sempre,  presente nell'organizzazione e nella gestione_", che decise che bastavano i farmaci, e che non fa la matta in pubblico.
Mi ricordo che hai scritto che la vostra famiglia appare quasi modello, percui ecco l'elenco dei fattori scatenanti (dal lockdown al ragazzetto che frequenta), poi però quando si legge cosa scrivi di tua moglie, l'intoccabile, è dura tirar una linea e far finta di niente, scriverti tanti cari auguri e fine lì.
Capisco che ti trovo solo, con una cosa enorme, e non è che provi rabbia nel leggere di tua moglie, come per altre cose che hai riportato di lei in passato, trovo atroce che sia una giovane ragazza che diventi il megafono, e che la cura sia sedare il megafono. Non riesco a vederci una cura.
Non so cosa abbia fatto tua figlia, per arrivare a rendere necessario un simile intervento, ma prova almeno a considerare, a non negare, che il suo male sia un riflesso di voci celate, che sia lì la sorgente.


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Guarda Danny, so che non è affar mio, ciò che mi ha spinto a rispondere è l'età della ragazza.
> Non è che volessi dire che doveva guarire in un anno, mi è parso che siate corsi alla ricerca della cura psichiatrica quasi "per farla guarire in fretta", come fu per la madre che ora dici "_risulta una persona piacevole e gradevole in compagnia, anche intelligente come sempre,  presente nell'organizzazione e nella gestione_", che decise che bastavano i farmaci, e che non fa la matta in pubblico.
> Mi ricordo che hai scritto che la vostra famiglia appare quasi modello, percui ecco l'elenco dei fattori scatenanti (dal lockdown al ragazzetto che frequenta), poi però quando si legge cosa scrivi di tua moglie, l'intoccabile, è dura tirar una linea e far finta di niente, scriverti tanti cari auguri e fine lì.
> Capisco che ti trovo solo, con una cosa enorme, e non è che provi rabbia nel leggere di tua moglie, come per altre cose che hai riportato di lei in passato, trovo atroce che sia una giovane ragazza che diventi il megafono, e che la cura sia sedare il megafono. Non riesco a vederci una cura.
> Non so cosa abbia fatto tua figlia, per arrivare a rendere necessario un simile intervento, ma prova almeno a considerare, a non negare, che il suo male sia un riflesso di voci celate, che sia lì la sorgente.


io sono convinta che sia meglio una buona separazione  che una convivenza negativa
Qui c'è tanta tossicità 
E lo dice una  che era terrorizzata da separarsi


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> No che non è normale, ma non è che lui possa trasformarla nella madre premurosa ed empatica (che poi, più che di empatia, per un figlio, parlerei di istinto) che all'evidenza non è.  Figurati: si sarà trovata casa libera a settimane alterne, zero problemi a poter stare con l'amante e insomma: cosa volere di più, no?
> 
> @danny: al di là che non è questa la contingenza per fare più ampie riflessioni, magari però un po' di tempo che ora dovrai passare tuo malgrado contingentato in ospedale lo userei per provare a capire quale sia l' "equilibrio " a cui spesso ti riferisci. Hai spesso parlato che occorre raggiungere una situazione di equilibrio.  Rifletti sul fatto che, in effetti, il covid sarà stato un detonatore, ma nuoto, musei, amici e altro erano solamente  "stampelle". E che forse proporre a tua figlia un nuovo equilibrio potrebbe essere faticoso, ma rivelarsi la scelta vincente per lei, anche. Non pensare che tua figlia non si accorga di nulla, che a lei basterebbe riavere nuoto, musei, e amici. Li può riavere, SE VUOLE.  Certo, sta situazione di merda non aiuta nessuno, ma la notizia buona è che comunque piano piano (e a singhiozzo) è possibile riprendere un po' tutto.  Scuola, amicizie, interessi e sport. Non appena sarà seguita da un professionista a casa, prova a buttar lì l'ipotesi.  Poi non ne farai nulla: ma dubito fortemente che qualsiasi professionista, psicoterapeuta, ti potrà dire di cercare un equilibrio nella vostra situazione.  Piuttosto, vi dirà di cercare un bravo psicoterapeuta per tutti  (esistono percorsi di sostegno anche nel pubblico, e la bella notizia è che funzionano!). perché ho (più che) l'impressione che l'equilibrio, per come lo intendi tu, sia un qualcosa retto su di te, facendo finta che vostra figlia non veda. Bon.... Riflettici


Stiamo affrontando argomenti complessi che riguardano ipotesi ed eventualità. 
L'equilibrio di cui ha parlato lo psicoterapeuta è quello tra l'io Severo e poco indulgente di mia figlia e la parte che invece vorrebbe vivere le situazioni con più leggerezza.
È una lotta interiore, per cui la psicoterapia dovrebbe agire in senso comportamentale per poter gestire queste dinamiche. 
Lo scopo è quello di rendere più lieve l'ingerenza di questo io poco indulgente. 
Faccio fatica a riportare argomenti specifici rendendoli semplici e intellegibili, spero si comprenda senza avere la pretesa di fare un bigino di psichiatria.
La causa scatenante di questa rottura è stato il lockdown/dad/ambiente esigente,  ostile, mancanza di libertà di gestione.
Ha amplificato le esigenze che c'erano prima, causando un conflitto che è esploso come poteva, con la negazione del sé corporeo, con la violenza verso la parte fisica. Quando emerge l'anoressia l'equilibrio ulteriormente viene compromesso. Il corpo risparmia risorse, indi tende a determinare l'insorgenza di altre patologie,  da quelle cardiache alla depressione, peggiorando il quadro clinico precedente. 
Da lì in poi si va in caduta libera. 
Se non adeguatamente curate patologie come l'anoressia sono la principale causa di morte tra gli adolescenti dopo gli incidenti,  proprio per suicidi e problemi cardiaci. I pazienti anoressici post lockdown hanno subito un incremento pauroso. Quando si arriva a questo punto servirebbero strutture adeguate e pronte a intervenire in maniera tempestiva, ma non sono sufficienti. Erano poche prima,  ora sono inadeguate.


----------



## omicron (27 Febbraio 2022)

Scusa Danny io non sono medico ma mio cognato aveva più o meno gli stessi problemi di tua figlia, dovuti al divorzio dei genitori quando lui aveva appunti 14 anni  per anni, ha seguito una cura farmacologica data dal neurologo senza avere il minimo risultato se non quello di stare calmo, in seguito ad altri problemi ha abbandonato il neurologo per un bravo psicologo e in pochi mesi é diventato un altro, ora voi dovete fare uscire la bimba di lì, poi però provate con un buon supporto psicologico perché il farmaco non è l'unica soluzione


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> io sono convinta che sia meglio una buona separazione  che una convivenza negativa
> Qui c'è tanta tossicità
> E lo dice una  che era terrorizzata da separarsi


Ti fermo subito. 
È un ragionamento di causa effetto, ma in medicina vige la multifattorialita'. 
Una separazione in condizioni del genere sarebbe una caduta nel vuoto per mia figlia. 
Ho già reputato da incosciente e deficiente il comportamento di mia moglie con l'amante. A un certo punto un genitore deve assumersi la responsabilità del ruolo subordinando tutto il resto.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusa Danny io non sono medico ma mio cognato aveva più o meno gli stessi problemi di tua figlia, dovuti al divorzio dei genitori quando lui aveva appunti 14 anni  per anni, ha seguito una cura farmacologica data dal neurologo senza avere il minimo risultato se non quello di stare calmo, in seguito ad altri problemi ha abbandonato il neurologo per un bravo psicologo e in pochi mesi é diventato un altro, ora voi dovete fare uscire la bimba di lì, poi però provate con un buon supporto psicologico perché il farmaco non è l'unica soluzione


Il neurologo per un problema psichiatrico è come andare dall'elettrauto per una botta sul parafango della propria auto. 
Il medico di riferimento è lo neuropsichiatria infantile. 
Idem lo psicologo. Si parla di psicoterapia comportamentale,  neanche cognitiva. 
Dopodiché mia figlia ha già tentato due volte il suicidio.. Nessuno la farà uscire di qui, nessun medico si prenderà la responsabilità di mandarla a casa non stabilizzata.



Foglia ha detto:


> D'accordo con te che il problema non sia l'amante.  L'amante, in sé, è un estraneo alla famiglia e finita lì.  Il problema è che questa donna non sa dare le priorità.  Si ritrova in un momento in cui, per cause di forza maggiore, ha più libertà quando è in casa. Ed è felice come una Pasqua, capisci cosa intendo? A prescindere dal PERCHÉ, si troverà più libera di muoversi in casa in questo periodo.  Periodo in cui, ad avere una figlia messa senz'altro non bene, l'amante dovrebbe essere l'ultimo dei pensieri per la testa. Altro che presentarsi in ospedale per un minuto, sorridente, truccata, carina e probabilmente contenta di essere "libera".


Non è felice. È euforica. Ride strano.
A me sembra fuori.


Marjanna ha detto:


> Guarda Danny, so che non è affar mio, ciò che mi ha spinto a rispondere è l'età della ragazza.
> Non è che volessi dire che doveva guarire in un anno, mi è parso che siate corsi alla ricerca della cura psichiatrica quasi "per farla guarire in fretta", come fu per la madre che ora dici "_risulta una persona piacevole e gradevole in compagnia, anche intelligente come sempre,  presente nell'organizzazione e nella gestione_", che decise che bastavano i farmaci, e che non fa la matta in pubblico.
> Mi ricordo che hai scritto che la vostra famiglia appare quasi modello, percui ecco l'elenco dei fattori scatenanti (dal lockdown al ragazzetto che frequenta), poi però quando si legge cosa scrivi di tua moglie, l'intoccabile, è dura tirar una linea e far finta di niente, scriverti tanti cari auguri e fine lì.
> Capisco che ti trovo solo, con una cosa enorme, e non è che provi rabbia nel leggere di tua moglie, come per altre cose che hai riportato di lei in passato, trovo atroce che sia una giovane ragazza che diventi il megafono, e che la cura sia sedare il megafono. Non riesco a vederci una cura.
> Non so cosa abbia fatto tua figlia, per arrivare a rendere necessario un simile intervento, ma prova almeno a considerare, a non negare, che il suo male sia un riflesso di voci celate, che sia lì la sorgente.


Ho già spiegato il risultato di mesi di psicoterapia. 
E come funziona. 
Occorre uscire dai ragionamenti causa effetto. A me li hanno bocciati tutti quando ne ho parlato.


----------



## Etta (27 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> D'accordo con te che il problema non sia l'amante.  L'amante, in sé, è un estraneo alla famiglia e finita lì.  Il problema è che questa donna non sa dare le priorità.  Si ritrova in un momento in cui, per cause di forza maggiore, ha più libertà quando è in casa. Ed è felice come una Pasqua, capisci cosa intendo? A prescindere dal PERCHÉ, si troverà più libera di muoversi in casa in questo periodo.  Periodo in cui, ad avere una figlia messa senz'altro non bene, l'amante dovrebbe essere l'ultimo dei pensieri per la testa. Altro che presentarsi in ospedale per un minuto, sorridente, truccata, carina e probabilmente contenta di essere "libera".


È fatta così lei ed è difficile che possa cambiare. 
Si era dimostrato più umano il gestore, con il suocero, che la madre per la figlia.


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ti fermo subito.
> È un ragionamento di causa effetto, ma in medicina vige la multifattorialita'.
> Una separazione in condizioni del genere sarebbe una caduta nel vuoto per mia figlia.
> Ho già reputato da incosciente e deficiente il comportamento di mia moglie con l'amante. A un certo punto un genitore deve assumersi la responsabilità del ruolo subordinando tutto il resto.


Ma nn dico  adesso 
Andava fatta  prima 
Oramai credo sia inutile davvero

e poi te Sono anni  che ti trovi giustificazioni
Figuriamoci adesos danny 

Che spirale assurda mi dispiace sai


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> D'accordo con te che il problema non sia l'amante.  L'amante, in sé, è un estraneo alla famiglia e finita lì.  Il problema è che questa donna non sa dare le priorità.  Si ritrova in un momento in cui, per cause di forza maggiore, ha più libertà quando è in casa. Ed è felice come una Pasqua, capisci cosa intendo? A prescindere dal PERCHÉ, si troverà più libera di muoversi in casa in questo periodo.  Periodo in cui, ad avere una figlia messa senz'altro non bene, l'amante dovrebbe essere l'ultimo dei pensieri per la testa. Altro che presentarsi in ospedale per un minuto, sorridente, truccata, carina e probabilmente contenta di essere "libera".


Ma sono segni di distacco dalla realtà, di malattia.
L'amante era già stato una “cura” del suo disagio.


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> È già in cura.
> Dopo il tradimento andò fuori. Ho impiegato un anno a portarla in giro per medici, fino a che non si è resa conto che era consigliabile una visita in un ospedale psichiatrico.  Da anni segue una terapia farmacologica.
> Devo dirti che l'umore è stabile, quasi euforico, allegro, non ha più crisi d'ansia, risulta una persona piacevole e gradevole in compagnia, anche intelligente come sempre,  presente nell'organizzazione e nella gestione.
> Ma assolutamente priva di empatia.
> ...


quello che noti tu conta relativamente.  è cosa nota tua figlia.  e tua figlia ha una madre che in una settimana si fa vedere 5 minuti per il cambio dei vestiti e poi chiama.     sarei depresso anch'io se mia madre mi trattasse come se fossi il figlio di un'altra famiglia


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma nn dico  adesso
> Andava fatta  prima
> Oramai credo sia inutile davvero
> 
> ...


Prima di sposarmi e di diventare padre. 
Decisamente meglio. 
Ma non perché rinneghi ciò che di bello abbiamo vissuto, ma perché resta pur sempre una persona con un equilibrio precario. 
Capisco l'amore, capisco tutto, ma se avessi avuto accanto una persona serena, allegra ed equilibrata avrei sicuramente avuto una vita migliore. 
Ma, sono considerazioni sostanzialmente inutili ora.



perplesso ha detto:


> quello che noti tu conta relativamente.  è cosa nota tua figlia.  e tua figlia ha una madre che in una settimana si fa vedere 5 minuti per il cambio dei vestiti e poi chiama.     sarei depresso anch'io se mia madre mi trattasse come se fossi il figlio di un'altra famiglia


Più che altro, non agevola sicuramente l'uscita da questa situazione. 
È un fattore di mantenimento, secondo me. 
Non va bene. 
Di questa cosa devo parlare adeguatamente con la neuropsichiatra. Ne ho già accennato,  sa che è in cura anche lei e di altre questioni.

Oggi abbiamo appreso che anche una vecchia amica di mia figlia è ricoverata presso pediatria in un'altra struttura (l'ultimo posto qui l'ha preso mia figlia) per tentato suicidio.
Stesso percorso, stesso periodo. Anoressia, depressione.
A lei hanno detto che stanno cercando fuori regione una struttura di neuropsichiatria infantile che abbia posto.
Da noi in Lombardia parlano di un mese e mezzo per quelli già in attesa.
In effetti in pediatria sono solo sotto sorveglianza,  non fanno niente.
Non è la struttura adeguata, ma non c'è altro.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non è felice. È euforica. Ride strano.
> A me sembra fuori.
> 
> 
> ...


Niente allora.
E tua moglie è euforica...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Niente allora.
> E tua moglie è euforica...


Farmaci.


----------



## Foglia (27 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sono segni di distacco dalla realtà, di malattia.
> L'amante era già stato una “cura” del suo disagio.


Fatico a leggerla in questa chiave.  Lei potrà avere problemi d'ansia ecc., non metto in discussione.  Ma non è che chi si lava mani e piedi della realtà è automaticamente malato. Se poi fosse, come dici tu, malata, altrettanto evidente è che non sarebbe ben curata. Strano che tutte queste riflessioni non siano emerse con evidenza, visto che di terapeuti ne hanno visti mica pochi. Ed è vero che hanno in cura la figlia, ma altrettanto vero è che per curarla un'indagine sull'ambiente familiare mica la possono omettere....


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Per me è l'effetto del trattamento prolungato della Sertralina.
> Ma è una supposizione.  Non essendo uno psichiatra posso anche aver detto una minchiata.
> Però le persone le osservo.


smettila di cercare scuse esterne


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fatico a leggerla in questa chiave.  Lei potrà avere problemi d'ansia ecc., non metto in discussione.  Ma non è che chi si lava mani e piedi della realtà è automaticamente malato. Se poi fosse, come dici tu, malata, altrettanto evidente è che non sarebbe ben curata. Strano che tutte queste riflessioni non siano emerse con evidenza, visto che di terapeuti ne hanno visti mica pochi. Ed è vero che hanno in cura la figlia, ma altrettanto vero è che per curarla un'indagine sull'ambiente familiare mica la possono omettere....


Valuteranno anche se è il caso o no di rompere equilibri


----------



## Foglia (27 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Valuteranno anche se è il caso o no di rompere equilibri


Spero che la situazione venga esposta completamente, e non semplicemente presentata una famiglia in cui la moglie " fa un po' la ragazzina, ma tutto sommato ok".


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Spero che la situazione venga esposta completamente, e non semplicemente presentata una famiglia in cui la moglie " fa un po' la ragazzina, ma tutto sommato ok".


E se invece è presentato diversamente, si può ribaltare una famiglia?


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2022)

È una situazione tanto delicata e forse sbagliamo ad esprimerci 

però danny da cosa racconti sono anni che lei si comporta così e c'è sempre  la scusa della malattia dell instabilità delle cure

lei nn cambierà mai e se nn è cambiata in un momento del gente scusami ma io a tutta questa depressione non credo

io anche a tutte ste terapie psicologa ecc ( le mie amiche più fuori sono psicologhe tra altro ) queste scusanti non so iniziò a far fatica

per me dietro c'è una buona dose di paraculaggine in tua moglie e forse dico forse se avessi preso ke distanze prima sarebbe andate melgio x tutti credo anche per lei che finalmente ci sbatteva il muso

x me e un 'adolescente eterna tale viziata

scusa danny ma è tutto deleterio sai
Ma sti medici sanno bene come va in casa hanno capito ?


----------



## alberto15 (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Capisco l'amore, capisco tutto, ma se avessi avuto accanto una persona serena, allegra ed equilibrata avrei sicuramente avuto una vita migliore.


Idem


----------



## omicron (27 Febbraio 2022)

Avevo sbagliato non era il neurologo ma lo psichiatra, tra l’altro psichiatra che in quel periodo era famosissimo nonostante molti suoi pazienti si fossero suicidati  Mah
Comunque a me sembra tanto che un po’ ovunque si vada per tentativi e che ci si arrangi pure un po’ 
Perché se come dici tu le strutture non ci sono, sembra quasi che “dirottino” il problema su quello che dicono loro per poter poi usare le strutture e i metodi che hanno, che però funzionano poco se questi ragazzini stanno sempre peggio 
Però quando la figlia di un mio collega aveva problemi di anoressia e depressione a causa di un grave disagio con la madre, lo psicologo voleva parlare anche con i genitori per capire meglio il quadro, quando vedono tua moglie i medici cosa dicono?


----------



## Cattivik (27 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No no in ginocchio sui ceci. Veloce.


... tse Principiante...

Cattivik


----------



## Foglia (27 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E se invece è presentato diversamente, si può ribaltare una famiglia?


Se è nell'interesse della figlia, assolutamente si.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Farmaci.


Già. 
Infatti è crollata. 
Abbiamo parlato. 
Comincia a vedere tutto nero. Ha pianto.
E non ha affatto torto. 
Ogni volta sembra che facciamo un passo avanti, ce ne sono tre indietro. 
Sembra di essere in un racconto di Buzzati. 
Un anno che andiamo avanti e ogni volta le risposte sono sempre le stesse,  bisogna pazientare,  le strutture sono piene, bisognerebbe fare così ma non abbiamo posto o personale, e intanto mia figlia col tempo è solo peggiorata. 
Dovremmo essere in una struttura neuropsichiatrica, siamo in pediatria.
Capisco tutto, la pochezza di risorse per gli adolescenti in Lombardia, va bene, ma in pratica hanno solo messo sotto sorveglianza mia figlia per evitare il suicidio. Non è sbagliato, lo so, e penso che i medici facciano tutto il possibile col poco che c'è,  ma così hanno tolto solo le quattro cose che davano gioia a lei.



omicron ha detto:


> Avevo sbagliato non era il neurologo ma lo psichiatra, tra l’altro psichiatra che in quel periodo era famosissimo nonostante molti suoi pazienti si fossero suicidati  Mah
> Comunque a me sembra tanto che un po’ ovunque si vada per tentativi e che ci si arrangi pure un po’
> Perché se come dici tu le strutture non ci sono, sembra quasi che “dirottino” il problema su quello che dicono loro per poter poi usare le strutture e i metodi che hanno, che però funzionano poco se questi ragazzini stanno sempre peggio
> Però quando la figlia di un mio collega aveva problemi di anoressia e depressione a causa di un grave disagio con la madre, lo psicologo voleva parlare anche con i genitori per capire meglio il quadro, quando vedono tua moglie i medici cosa dicono?


Che siamo due ottimi genitori, collaborativi e presenti.
Tieni conto che esiste una discreta percentuale di genitori che tende anche a negare l'esistenza del problema.
Trovarne due entrambi interessati e con la capacità di interagire entrambi con i medici non è affatto scontato.



Carola ha detto:


> È una situazione tanto delicata e forse sbagliamo ad esprimerci
> 
> però danny da cosa racconti sono anni che lei si comporta così e c'è sempre  la scusa della malattia dell instabilità delle cure
> 
> ...


Non è una scusa. 
Non è che ti prendono in clinica se è una scusa. Ero presente alle prime visite.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Già.
> Infatti è crollata.
> Abbiamo parlato.
> Comincia a vedere tutto nero. Ha pianto.
> ...


Quali sono le quattro cose e come gliele hanno tolte.


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Che siamo due ottimi genitori, collaborativi e presenti.
> Tieni conto che esiste una discreta percentuale di genitori che tende anche a negare l'esistenza del problema.
> Trovarne due entrambi interessati e con la capacità di interagire entrambi con i medici non è affatto scontato.


insomma siete bravi a mentire e loro non vogliono sbattersi ad indagare


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali sono le quattro cose e come gliele hanno tolte.


Il cane, il fidanzato,  la spesa con la mamma,  l'uscita con l'amica... 
Tolte perché è qui.


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il cane, il fidanzato,  la spesa con la mamma,  l'uscita con l'amica...
> Tolte perché è qui.


e sto fidanzato si fa vivo?


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma siete bravi a mentire e loro non vogliono sbattersi ad indagare


In neuropsichiatria ti capita il padre che spara al figlio in visita assistita. 
E non sto inventando,  visto che c'è ancora la foto all'ingresso del bambino.
Credimi che di fronte a una goccia non vedono il mare,  perché hanno presente esattamente cosa è.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e sto fidanzato si fa vivo?


In questo momento è a 700 km di distanza.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il cane, il fidanzato,  la spesa con la mamma,  l'uscita con l'amica...
> Tolte perché è qui.


Riesce a leggere?
Non a studiare, leggere per piacere.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riesce a leggere?
> Non a studiare, leggere per piacere.


Ogni tanto,  le ho dato Lupo Alberto. Ma dura poco.


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma siete bravi a mentire e loro non vogliono sbattersi ad indagare


mi sembra strano che non Si percepisca sto malessere della coppia
In situazione Analoga della ragazzina che si tagliava era emersa tutta la frustrazione della madre per il marito cosa che le figlie avevano ben percepito questa tensione sottile e li avevano mandati in terapia  coem coppia
Ma lei è così succube di lui che è imbarazzante


tant e che adesso anche la seconda figlia e in analisi x depressione

la mia amica sta ancoracon il marito
Non ci sono  storie di corna solo un essere completamente succube dell altro che la maltratta
Non violenza fisica ma psicologica sottile
Uan volte lui le disse come battuta  la mi salvezza e che tu hai il terrore del cambiamento e non mi lascerai mai

ha ragione !!!

pensate che la grande che è guarita e va all università e sta fuori casa dice che ora respira e una volta a cena da me disse magari i miei si fossero separati inveceandranno avanti così fino alla morte

lei sa addirittura che i due nn hanno più rapporti da anni perché nel corso delle litigate si rinfacciavano sta cosa

poi si chiedono perché due si due figli con casini


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> In neuropsichiatria ti capita il padre che spara al figlio in visita assistita.
> E non sto inventando,  visto che c'è ancora la foto all'ingresso del bambino.
> Credimi che di fronte a una goccia non vedono il mare,  perché hanno presente esattamente cosa è.


 Si va ne danni ma possibile che pensi sempre al peggio x assolvere  la vs situazione 

scusa ma forse hai bisogno pure  tu di aiuto come ne avrebbe la mia amica


----------



## omicron (27 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> mi sembra strano che non Si percepisca sto malessere della coppia
> In situazione Analoga della ragazzina che si tagliava era emersa tutta la frustrazione della madre per il marito cosa che le figlie avevano ben percepito questa tensione sottile e li avevano mandati in terapia  coem coppia
> Ma lei è così succube di lui che è imbarazzante
> 
> ...


Ma guarda io avevo questo collega con la moglie secondo me piazza, la ragazzina stava male perché era celiaca e i suoi glielo facevano pesare 
Addirittura sta ragazzina aveva paura della madre perché aveva rotto un secchio 
e lei aveva smesso di mangiare, addirittura pesava l’insalata 
Coppia apparentemente solida col padre di lei che sperava che i due divorziassero ogni giorno perché odiava il genero
Ma quando i genitori sono andati a parlare con lo psicologo, questo aveva dato loro delle linee da seguire, un giorno sta donna chiamò in ufficio per lamentarsi della figlia e lui che le diceva “nooooooo!!! Ti ha detto lo psicologo che non glielo devi dire”
Alla fine la ragazzina era andata a stare dai nonni


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> In questo momento è a 700 km di distanza.


ci si può fare vivi ed essere presenti anche a 700 km di distanza.   si fa vivo o no?


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma guarda io avevo questo collega con la moglie secondo me piazza, la ragazzina stava male perché era celiaca e i suoi glielo facevano pesare
> Addirittura sta ragazzina aveva paura della madre perché aveva rotto un secchio
> e lei aveva smesso di mangiare, addirittura pesava l’insalata
> Coppia apparentemente solida col padre di lei che sperava che i due divorziassero ogni giorno perché odiava il genero
> ...


nn avevo capito che la situazione fossi così tragica da ricovero e mi dispiacemolto
Da genitore ti senti impotente e in colpa sicuramente 

ma ora che si venga a dire che è una buona madre perché partecipa ai colloqui esi mostra interessata ma che cazzo

certo se paragonata a quella che fa fuori il figlio ma te credo che è ok ma x me sta donna e fuori come un balcone

poi magari danny esagera un po' con il racconto però' avendo io qsto esempio di coppia di amici credo ci possa stare

pensate che una volta il padre disse alla figlia che si vergognava  a presentarla agli amici perche grassaavrebbe preferito presentare una stupida
Testuali parole !
Lei la mia amica moglie di sto demente e madre della ragazzina stette zitta 
O melgio lo riprese x poi giustificarlo
E un depresso non sa cosa dice .. e cattivo perché infelice 

questo anni fa

il depresso ieir in montagna ne ha fatta un altra  ha detto che non scopa con lei perche sotto ansiolitici per poi aggiungere: con una 25 enne cmq duro mi verrebbe

Lei non risponde manco in manifesta ironica ma dice : vedete che non Sta bene se dice ste cose nn sta davvero bene 

4 anni sono passati dal primo episodio

noi allibiti
Il mio compagno dice che manderebbe lei in terapia e lui è solo un furbone e ha ragione !!
Co sta storia che è depresso sono 3 anni che non lavora lei guadagna molto bene e nel week lavora  perché la
Pagano bene ( mentre il depresso scia )

A natale  gli ha regalato degli sci della madonna 950 euro perché così e felice ha detto
Lo tratta da ragazzino viziato 

tutto qsto alle ragazze secondo voi fa bene ???


----------



## omicron (27 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> nn avevo capito che la situazione fossi così tragica da ricovero e mi dispiacemolto
> Da genitore ti senti impotente e in colpa sicuramente
> 
> ma ora che si venga a dire che è una buona madre perché partecipa ai colloqui esi mostra interessata ma che cazzo
> ...


Ma non fa bene no
Però non capisco se la tua amica è ingenua o se proprio ci è
Poi anche a me sembra strano che dei medici non si rendano conto che hanno davanti una sotto ansiolitici che non segue la figlia e fa la ragazzina a 50 anni


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma non fa bene no
> Però non capisco se la tua amica è ingenua o se proprio ci è
> Poi anche a me sembra strano che dei medici non si rendano conto che hanno davanti una sotto ansiolitici che non segue la figlia e fa la ragazzina a 50 anni



non è una sveglia 
E buona anche generosa un po' borghese a tratti 
Ma ha il TERRORE. Del cambiamento 

davvero

di qualsiasi tipo lavorativo Abitativo
Pensa sempre al peggio x giustificare scelte che non fa 
Giustifica lui in  maniera imbarazzabte

sono 8 anni che nn fanno sesso ...


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma non fa bene no
> Però non capisco se la tua amica è ingenua o se proprio ci è
> Poi anche a me sembra strano che dei medici non si rendano conto che hanno davanti una sotto ansiolitici che non segue la figlia e fa la ragazzina a 50 anni


perchè sono dei ciarlatani


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> nn avevo capito che la situazione fossi così tragica da ricovero e mi dispiacemolto
> Da genitore ti senti impotente e in colpa sicuramente
> 
> ma ora che si venga a dire che è una buona madre perché partecipa ai colloqui esi mostra interessata ma che cazzo
> ...


Direi che la tua amica ha paura di perdere questo campione. 
E sa benissimo che non ha alcun problema. 
Peccato che dia la precedenza a lui è non alla figlia


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma non fa bene no
> Però non capisco se la tua amica è ingenua o se proprio ci è
> Poi anche a me sembra strano che dei medici non si rendano conto che hanno davanti una sotto ansiolitici che non segue la figlia e fa la ragazzina a 50 anni


Se ai medici non dici come stanno veramente le cose, si attengo a quanto viene raccontato


----------



## alberto15 (27 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma guarda io avevo questo collega con la moglie secondo me piazza, la ragazzina stava male perché era celiaca e i suoi glielo facevano pesare
> Addirittura sta ragazzina aveva paura della madre perché aveva rotto un secchio
> e lei aveva smesso di mangiare, addirittura pesava l’insalata
> Coppia apparentemente solida col padre di lei che sperava che i due divorziassero ogni giorno perché odiava il genero
> ...


Una situazione da manicomio


----------



## omicron (27 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Una situazione da manicomio


Eppure se li vedi da fuori sembrano una famiglia stupenda
Io più li conoscevo più ero allibita


----------



## alberto15 (27 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Eppure se li vedi da fuori sembrano una famiglia stupenda
> Io più li conoscevo più ero allibita


Soprattutto la moglie e' pazza e suo padre peggio. Lei sembra mia moglie


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Eppure se li vedi da fuori sembrano una famiglia stupenda
> Io più li conoscevo più ero allibita


Ma sono proprio le famiglie laccate e verniciate a nascondere le peggiori crepe.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Si va ne danni ma possibile che pensi sempre al peggio x assolvere  la vs situazione
> 
> scusa ma forse hai bisogno pure  tu di aiuto come ne avrebbe la mia amica


Sei tu che porti esempi estremi.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci si può fare vivi ed essere presenti anche a 700 km di distanza.   si fa vivo o no?


Direi. Guarda che vi state facendo molti film in generale, eh.


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Direi. Guarda che vi state facendo molti film in generale, eh.


io sto facendo delle domande apposta per capire.   e tu ogni tanto svicoli.    anche adesso non hai proprio risposto.   che intendi con direi?   chiama, chiama più volte, parla solo con lei o chiede qualcosa anche a te?


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sei tu che porti esempi estremi.


Estremi come la tua storia danny ne più ne meno in termini di coppia 

detto qsto la priorità è tua figlia


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Direi. Guarda che vi state facendo molti film in generale, eh.


 Ma ci stiamo facendo 
Sulla base di cosa racconti tu poi se esageri questo o puoi sapere solamente tu 

comunqueimportante e che tua figlia guarisca e possa affrontare la vita corazzata


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Eppure se li vedi da fuori sembrano una famiglia stupenda
> Io più li conoscevo più ero allibita


anche i miei amici chi nns sa li trova  allegri affiatati sereni


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io sto facendo delle domande apposta per capire.   e tu ogni tanto svicoli.    anche adesso non hai proprio risposto.   che intendi con direi?   chiama, chiama più volte, parla solo con lei o chiede qualcosa anche a te?


Sono fidanzati. Si messaggiano e si chiamano. 
Poiché è coinvolto anche lui in problemi difficili da comprendere alla sua età ed è comprensibilmente preoccupato è stato contattato da noi per ricevere spiegazioni sull'accaduto.


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma sono proprio le famiglie laccate e verniciate a nascondere le peggiori crepe.


ma nel caso mio nn sono verniciate sembrano davvero una coppia serena con due belle Ragazze come figlie
Stop


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Direi che la tua amica ha paura di perdere questo campione.
> E sa benissimo che non ha alcun problema.
> Peccato che dia la precedenza a lui è non alla figlia


lei che ci crediate o no dice che ne e ancora innamorata


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sono fidanzati. Si messaggiano e si chiamano.
> Poiché è coinvolto anche lui in problemi difficili da comprendere alla sua età ed è comprensibilmente preoccupato è stato contattato da noi per ricevere spiegazioni sull'accaduto.


meglio così


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma ci stiamo facendo
> Sulla base di cosa racconti tu poi se esageri questo o puoi sapere solamente tu
> 
> comunqueimportante e che tua figlia guarisca e possa affrontare la vita corazzata


Non sto esagerando, ma quando leggo i commenti noto che la mia descrizione ha subito una deriva che c'entra poco.
È normale,  non siete qui,  non conoscete nessuno di noi, non avete visto l'evoluzione.
Ognuno fa collimare quel che legge con la propria esperienza e cerca di dargli una logica,  che è propria.
Non è che posso raccontare tutto qui,  eh.
Per cui è ovvio che ognuno cerchi di rappezzare a suo modo una storia da cui devo togliere nomi,  luoghi e descrizioni.
Il fatto che emerge è che si cerca di trovare una devianza estrema che non c'è.
Non siamo Bowie e Angie. 
Non pippiamo cocaina,  non ci facciamo canne,  non facciamo orge, neanche scambi di coppie, non abbiamo pistole in casa, facciamo pure beneficenza, lavoriamo da una vita. Se fossimo un film saremmo straordinariamente noiosi.
Eppure anche nelle più noiosi immagini familiari qualche problema c'è.
Da ragazzo un mio amico si buttò sotto un treno a 18 anni.  I genitori erano due stimati e tranquilli ricercatori e docenti universitari. Lui un'intelligenza sopra la media. Sempre sorridente.
Nessuno se lo sarebbe mai aspettato.
Il fatto è che se anche cerchi di inquadrare la vita e trovare un nesso causa effetto che ti protegga dalle brutte situazioni non c'è mai la certezza che tutto vada sempre così bene.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> sapesse, signora mia, vengono qui e ci rubano il lavoro


Tanto a lei non interessa… il lavoro


----------



## Carola (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non sto esagerando, ma quando leggo i commenti noto che la mia descrizione ha subito una deriva che c'entra poco.
> È normale,  non siete qui,  non conoscete nessuno di noi, non avete visto l'evoluzione.
> Ognuno fa collimare quel che legge con la propria esperienza e cerca di dargli una logica,  che è propria.
> Non è che posso raccontare tutto qui,  eh.
> ...


ma certo Danny certo mica siete pulp fiction

ma che c'entra
Siete circondati immersi in malattie che hanno a che fare con la sfera psicologica e questo capita anche in famiglie sane equilibrate se ne esistono ..

ma qui .. lei .. boh

Da voi traspare  questo clima e questa figura femminiledeleteria x tutti voi
Sta donna e stronza viziata egoriferita egoista
Cnq dai coraggio x tutto


----------



## Lara3 (27 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ogni tanto,  le ho dato Lupo Alberto. Ma dura poco.


Mi dispiace, spero faccia progressi in fretta 
Ma con la scuola come fa ?
Non rischia di perdere l’anno ?
Da quanto tempo è ricoverata ?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, spero faccia progressi in fretta
> Ma con la scuola come fa ?
> *Non rischia di perdere l’anno ?*
> Da quanto tempo è ricoverata ?


Ma chi se ne frega!
E dai, ti pare che il problema sia non perdere l’anno scolastico?


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma sono proprio le famiglie laccate e verniciate a nascondere le peggiori crepe.


Avoja quante ce ne sono.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ma certo Danny certo mica siete pulp fiction
> 
> ma che c'entra
> Siete circondati immersi in malattie che hanno a che fare con la sfera psicologica e questo capita anche in famiglie sane equilibrate se ne esistono ..
> ...


Penso che mia moglie abbia un suo equilibrio precario e come tutte le persone problematiche sia particolarmente incentrata a difendere se'stessa,  cosa che la rende apparentemente anaffettiva ed egoista in tante situazioni. 
Avendola conosciuta in situazioni in cui ha saputo essere decisamente generosa, direi che sotto c'è del buono che ha tanta paura di farsi male. 
Se proprio poi devo essere sincero, non è che nella mia vita abbia incontrato tante donne in grado di collimare con le mie aspettative caratteriali e intellettuali.
Ero prima lì a parlare un po' con altre mamme... Che devo dire,  capita sempre che la conversazione tra donne dopo un po' viri sul pettegolezzo, sulla maldicenza... Una delle cose che più mi tedia in una donna, la rende banale, per nulla coinvolgente. 
Ma ormai sono un cinquantenne cagacazzi che un po' si è rotto il cazzo delle solite cose, le solite frasi e finirà per diventare misantropo...


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sei tu che porti esempi estremi.


Scusa danny ma a me sembra che il caso estremo sia il tuo, poi che ci siano casi ancora peggiori ok, ma gli esempi che abbiamo portato noi in confronto sono meno gravi di quello che stai vivendo tu


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusa danny ma a me sembra che il caso estremo sia il tuo, poi che ci siano casi ancora peggiori ok, ma gli esempi che abbiamo portato noi in confronto sono meno gravi di quello che stai vivendo tu


Sarà.
Forse dipende dai punti di riferimento e dal contesto.
C'è gente che in determinati ambienti si considera povera perchè non può permettersi un'auto nuova.
Poi per anni vicino casa mia ci sono state famiglie che vivevano nelle baracche,  nell'indifferenza di tutti.
David Bowie ha avuto un fratello suicida,  una madre con cui non ha parlato per anni,  un figlio che ha interrotto i rapporti con la madre a 13 anni cambiando pure nome.
Non credo che nessuno lo abbia mai però valutato per questo nell'ambito musicale.
Qui in passato ci sono state persone che si sono fatte il mondo.
Ma in qualche modo erano più coerenti col contesto.
Anche perché non l'hanno mai raccontato.


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sarà.
> Forse dipende dai punti di riferimento e dal contesto.
> C'è gente che in determinati ambienti si considera povera perchè non può permettersi un'auto nuova.
> Poi per anni vicino casa mia ci sono state famiglie che vivevano nelle baracche,  nell'indifferenza di tutti.
> ...


ma che cazzo c'entra? noi ti abbiamo fatto esempi di famiglie disfunzionali con figli con problemi, ma per ora quello che ha la figlia ricoverata sei tu, evidentemente c'è qualcosa di "peggio". cosa ovviamente non lo sappiamo noi ma non lo sai neanche tu e forse non lo sanno neanche i dottori


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma che cazzo c'entra? noi ti abbiamo fatto esempi di famiglie disfunzionali con figli con problemi, ma per ora quello che ha la figlia ricoverata sei tu, evidentemente c'è qualcosa di "peggio". cosa ovviamente non lo sappiamo noi ma non lo sai neanche tu e forse non lo sanno neanche i dottori


Non è che su un forum uno ti copia la relazione di un medico  pari pari e ti dice tutto. Mi sembra ovvio.
E prendere come esempio storie raccontate mi sembra come parlare di medicina usando come riferimento Cecchi Paone.
Ora il ricovero di una figlia è una colpa.
Farsi mezzo mondo mentendo al coniuge no. Me lo segno.


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che su un forum uno ti copia la relazione di un medico  pari pari e ti dice tutto. Mi sembra ovvio.
> E prendere come esempio storie raccontate mi sembra come parlare di medicina usando come riferimento Cecchi Paone.
> Ora il ricovero di una figlia è una colpa.
> Farsi mezzo mondo mentendo al coniuge no. Me lo segno.


continui a non capire un cazzo. tu hai parlato di esempi estremi, ti ho solo fatto notare che non sono così estremi e che se c'è qualcosa su cui lavorare dovreste farlo, io e gli altri abbiamo parlato più per aiutarti che per colpevolizzarti, poi se ti piace fare la vittima falla, ma non sei tu la vittima in questo caso eh...


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> continui a non capire un cazzo. tu hai parlato di esempi estremi, ti ho solo fatto notare che non sono così estremi e che se c'è qualcosa su cui lavorare dovreste farlo, io e gli altri abbiamo parlato più per aiutarti che per colpevolizzarti, poi se ti piace fare la vittima falla, ma non sei tu la vittima in questo caso eh...


Continuerò a non capire un cazzo quando parlo con una che crede di aver capito tutto.
Che cazzo vuoi?
Non rompermi i coglioni con polemiche sterili.
Se vuoi far finta di aiutarmi evita approcci del cazzo, che non è il momento.
E chiudo qui, perché non voglio perdere tempo a leggere altre cagate. E che cazzo. Mi sembra di essere sul forum del pettegolezzo.
Qui ci si sfoga,  non si fanno consulti medici.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Penso che mia moglie abbia un suo equilibrio precario e come tutte le persone problematiche sia particolarmente incentrata a difendere se'stessa,  cosa che la rende apparentemente anaffettiva ed egoista in tante situazioni.
> Avendola conosciuta in situazioni in cui ha saputo essere decisamente generosa, direi che sotto c'è del buono che ha tanta paura di farsi male.
> Se proprio poi devo essere sincero, *non è che nella mia vita abbia incontrato tante donne in grado di collimare con le mie aspettative caratteriali e intellettuali.*
> Ero prima lì a parlare un po' con altre mamme... Che devo dire,  capita sempre che la conversazione tra donne dopo un po' viri sul pettegolezzo, sulla maldicenza... Una delle cose che più mi tedia in una donna, la rende banale, per nulla coinvolgente.
> Ma ormai sono un cinquantenne cagacazzi che un po' si è rotto il cazzo delle solite cose, le solite frasi e finirà per diventare misantropo...


CaC te la sei sposata e ci hai vissuto più di vent’anni!
Anch’io vado d’accordo con il mio ex (persino l’avvocata mi aveva detto che non aveva mai visto una coppia così armoniosa)  e ci sono molte ragioni per stimarlo. E pure dopo la separazione ho fatto fatica a trovare uomini con cui intendermi. Ma è stato così anche prima.
Solo non bisogna esagerare con la descrizione degli aspetti positivi, altrimenti si fa come con Mussolini che “ha anche fatto cose buone“. Tutti fanno anche cose buone. E con i coniugi è facile trovarle, altrimenti non li avremmo sposati!
Il punto in questa circostanza è che un conflitto su questioni di base, come è una base l’affettività nelle relazioni affettive, non può non essere tra quella molteplicità di fattori che fa deflagrare il normale disagio adolescenziale in forme difficili da trattare. Lo so che sei amorevole e presente con tua figlia e che tua moglie è presente a modo suo. Ma forse in quel modo suo e nel vostro modo di coppia potrebbe esserci qualcosa che da modificare?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> CaC te la sei sposata e ci hai vissuto più di vent’anni!
> Anch’io vado d’accordo con il mio ex (persino l’avvocata mi aveva detto che non aveva mai visto una coppia così armoniosa)  e ci sono molte ragioni per stimarlo. E pure dopo la separazione ho fatto fatica a trovare uomini con cui intendermi. Ma è stato così anche prima.
> Solo non bisogna esagerare con la descrizione degli aspetti positivi, altrimenti si fa come con Mussolini che “ha anche fatto cose buone“. Tutti fanno anche cose buone. E con i coniugi è facile trovarle, altrimenti non li avremmo sposati!
> Il punto in questa circostanza è che un conflitto su questioni di base, come è una base l’affettività nelle relazioni affettive, non può non essere tra quella molteplicità di fattori che fa deflagrare il normale disagio adolescenziale in forme difficili da trattare. Lo so che sei amorevole e presente con tua figlia e che tua moglie è presente a modo suo. Ma forse in quel modo suo e nel vostro modo di coppia potrebbe esserci qualcosa che da modificare?


mi permetto di fare un'osservazione, leggendo negli anni ho notato da parte di @danny e la moglie un eccessiva permessività nei confronti della figlia.
A mio avviso è stato tutto un percepire come ...voglio e ottengo......ecco che nel momento in cui ti relazioni con una realtà diversa si entri in crisi.
Ricordo quando disse che a 10 anni andava a scuola truccata. Non ha mai avuto molti limiti in famiglia, in un momento come questo dove ci sono molte restrizioni il disagio può aver causato un crollo.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si capisce questo è inutile parlare.
> Si chiede una riflessione? Ho provato ad approfondire. Se l’unica risposta possibile “fanno quello che hanno voglia di fare”, allora ci si dimette da genitori.


Ci si dimette da genitori per la tua concezione islamica di genitore, che appunto è la tua, ove tu decidi che tutti sono immaturi per scopare.
Leggendoti potrei pensare tu lo sia tuttora.
Non vi trovo nulla di blasfemo quando adolescenti si avvicinano al sesso completo.
E’ un percorso naturale, si inizia con la masturbazione, si evolve nella curiosità dell’altro corpo.
Con i miei primi due figli ne abbiamo parlato serenamente, a tavola.
Come dicevo il primo ha avuto i suoi primi rapporti con coetanee nell’estate tra la seconda e la terza media.
Conosceva l‘uso del preservativo, la lei prendeva già la pillola, guidata in tal senso dalla mamma.
Esattamente il problema dove sta? Cosa c’è di così negativo Dal voler sopprimere in maniera molto talebana queste iniziative?


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Continuerò a non capire un cazzo quando parlo con una che crede di aver capito tutto.
> Che cazzo vuoi?
> Non rompermi i coglioni con polemiche sterili.
> Se vuoi far finta di aiutarmi evita approcci del cazzo, che non è il momento.
> ...


 no no io non ci ho capito niente e neanche mi interessa, ma la voce grossa falla con tua moglie e non con me, che mica mi impressiono eh e neanche mi offendo


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Io non credo che ci siano delle colpe Ma delle situazioni che possono contribuire e quindi mi leverei il dubbio raccontando esattamente come stanno le cose e tutto l’accaduto di questi anni nei minimi dettagli 
Giusto per stare tranquilla 
Se mio figlio avesse problemi aprirei il libro nei più minimi dettagli. Non vorrei pensare che non parlando toglierei possibilità ai medici di avere una situazione chiara su cui operare


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ci si dimette da genitori per la tua concezione islamica di genitore, che appunto è la tua, ove tu decidi che tutti sono immaturi per scopare.
> Leggendoti potrei pensare tu lo sia tuttora.
> Non vi trovo nulla di blasfemo quando adolescenti si avvicinano al sesso completo.
> E’ un percorso naturale, si inizia con la masturbazione, si evolve nella curiosità dell’altro corpo.
> ...


io questo ruolo del genitore amicone non lo vedo per un cazzo


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io questo ruolo del genitore amicone non lo vedo per un cazzo


E dove leggi che ho fatto l’amicone? Ho scritto solo di averne parlato. Non mi si metta tra le righe frasi mia scritte.


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ci si dimette da genitori per la tua concezione islamica di genitore, che appunto è la tua, ove tu decidi che tutti sono immaturi per scopare.
> Leggendoti potrei pensare tu lo sia tuttora.
> Non vi trovo nulla di blasfemo quando adolescenti si avvicinano al sesso completo.
> E’ un percorso naturale, si inizia con la masturbazione, si evolve nella curiosità dell’altro corpo.
> ...


Brunetta è un po' talebana, senza dubbio, ma qui si sposta il focus della discussione. Una cosa è parlarne e rendere consapevoli i ragazzi e un'altra è preparargli il talamo. I miei figli non porteranno mai da me una ragazza per passarci la notte, hanno bisogno di preservativi? ecco i soldi per comprarli...
Come gli ho spiegato la differenza tra le droghe, ma questo non vuol dire che fumeremo mai insieme. So che ogni tanto si fanno una sigaretta...ma che non provino lontanamente a fumarla davanti a me.

I ragazzi oggi fanno esperienze che noi ci potevamo solo sognare e noi ne facevamo di tali da far impazzire i nostri genitori. Hanno ha disposizione un mondo apertissimo ma hanno una maturità di un pulcino bagnato.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Brunetta è un po' talebana, senza dubbio, ma qui si sposta il focus della discussione. Una cosa è parlarne e rendere consapevoli i ragazzi e un'altra è preparargli il talamo. I miei figli non porteranno mai da me una ragazza per passarci la notte, hanno bisogno di preservativi? ecco i soldi per comprarli...
> Come gli ho spiegato la differenza tra le droghe, ma questo non vuol dire che fumeremo mai insieme. So che ogni tanto si fanno una sigaretta...ma che non provino lontanamente a fumarla davanti a me.
> 
> I ragazzi oggi fanno esperienze che noi ci potevamo solo sognare e noi ne facevamo di tali da far impazzire i nostri genitori. Hanno ha disposizione un mondo apertissimo ma hanno una maturità di un pulcino bagnato.


Perfetto e quindi si sopprime? 
Sopprimere, censurare, obbligare, sappiamo bene tutti a cosa porta.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> a hanno una maturità di un pulcino bagnato.


Anche no....
Onestamente osservo interagisco con ragazzi dai 14 ai 18 anni e tutta questa immaturità non la riscontro ..
Ovviamente faranno cazzate a iosa...ma non li trovo impreparati per nulla...
I più grandi sanno già cosa voglio fare nella vita...stanno portando avanti scelte ...(che poi quello che vogliono ora e quello che otterranno non sarà magari lo stesso)...
Poi sono io che vedo tutti unicorni e cuoricini...
O semplicemente sono io troppo permissiva...
Solo il tempo potrà darmi ragione o torto ..


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Brunetta è un po' talebana, senza dubbio, ma qui si sposta il focus della discussione. Una cosa è parlarne e rendere consapevoli i ragazzi e un'altra è preparargli il talamo. I miei figli non porteranno mai da me una ragazza per passarci la notte, hanno bisogno di preservativi? ecco i soldi per comprarli...
> Come gli ho spiegato la differenza tra le droghe, ma questo non vuol dire che fumeremo mai insieme. So che ogni tanto si fanno una sigaretta...ma che non provino lontanamente a fumarla davanti a me.
> 
> I ragazzi oggi fanno esperienze che noi ci potevamo solo sognare e noi ne facevamo di tali da far impazzire i nostri genitori. Hanno ha disposizione un mondo apertissimo ma hanno una maturità di un pulcino bagnato.


A me l’idea che facciano sesso in auto o al parco (visti con i miei occhi) mi fa più paura che saperli in casa mia come in questo weekend
Vero anche che hanno iniziato a portare una ragazza a dormire o a fare altro quando già conoscevo le ragazze e non c’è mai stato un via vai


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perfetto e quindi si sopprime?
> Sopprimere, censurare, obbligare, sappiamo bene tutti a cosa porta.


Già ci sono edo e etta che sono "impossibili" ( eufemismo  ), non metterci pure tu ...

Ma che cazzo dici?!??!!?? 
chi ha parlato di censurare, obbligare, sopprimere?
Io dico solo di assumersi il ruolo di genitori e non di amici/complici.
So che adesso i ruoli sono più confusi che mai perché probabilmente ci sentiamo molto più vicini ai ragazzi di quanto si sentivano i nostri genitori con noi. Ma la derogulation dei ruoli fa veramente dei danni spaventosi.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche no....
> Onestamente osservo interagisco con ragazzi dai 14 ai 18 anni e tutta questa immaturità non la riscontro ..
> Ovviamente faranno cazzate a iosa...ma non li trovo impreparati per nulla...
> I più grandi sanno già cosa voglio fare nella vita...stanno portando avanti scelte ...(che poi quello che vogliono ora e quello che otterranno non sarà magari lo stesso)...
> ...


Come se gli adulti di cazzate non ne fanno…e lo si vede proprio in questi giorni.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Già ci sono edo e etta che sono "impossibili" ( eufemismo  ), non metterci pure tu ...
> 
> Ma che cazzo dici?!??!!??
> chi ha parlato di censurare, obbligare, sopprimere?
> ...


Parlare della loro sessualità con loro e della possibilità facciano sesso completo con loro coetanee non è da genitori secondo te? Come Nocciola, se vogliono fornicare in casa mia mentre non ci sono ben venga. Quando siamo a casa tutti sarebbe logisticamente impossibile.


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche no....
> Onestamente osservo interagisco con ragazzi dai 14 ai 18 anni e tutta questa immaturità non la riscontro ..
> Ovviamente faranno cazzate a iosa...ma non li trovo impreparati per nulla...
> I più grandi sanno già cosa voglio fare nella vita...stanno portando avanti scelte ...(che poi quello che vogliono ora e quello che otterranno non sarà magari lo stesso)...
> ...


anche noi facevamo cazzate...e anche tante.
Ovviamente il discorso non è assoluto.
A scuola vedo i ragazzi che cercano una propria strada o almeno hanno un'idea, delle voglie, sogni desideri. E intendo sogni e desideri che vanno oltre l'immediatezza. Ma ti assicuro che sono la minoranza.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Se proprio poi devo essere sincero, non è che nella mia vita abbia incontrato tante donne in grado di collimare con le mie aspettative caratteriali e intellettuali.


Il tutto parte dalla propria "quotazione " sul "mercato" dei rapporti interpersonali. Se ci siamo trovati le donne che abbiamo probabilmente e' anche colpa nostra data dalla sottovalutazione delle proprie capacita'.


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me l’idea che facciano sesso in auto o al parco (visti con i miei occhi) mi fa più paura che saperli in casa mia come in questo weekend
> Vero anche che hanno iniziato a portare una ragazza a dormire o a fare altro quando già conoscevo le ragazze e non c’è mai stato un via vai


Io ho detto che di notte, a casa mia, non dormiranno mai assieme. Se poi usano la casa di pomeriggio (quando non ci sono) per fare sesso mica posso impedirglielo e non ne ho neanche intenzione


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Parlare della loro sessualità con loro e della possibilità facciano sesso completo con loro coetanee non è da genitori secondo te? Come Nocciola, se vogliono fornicare in casa mia mentre non ci sono ben venga. Quando siamo a casa tutti sarebbe logisticamente impossibile.


Che è esattamente quello che ho detto, ad esempio @Nocciola e molti altri del forum, e un'infinità di genitori che conosco non la pensano così


----------



## alberto15 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me l’idea che facciano sesso in auto o al parco (visti con i miei occhi) mi fa più paura che saperli in casa mia come in questo weekend
> Vero anche che hanno iniziato a portare una ragazza a dormire o a fare altro quando già conoscevo le ragazze e non c’è mai stato un via vai


i tuoi sono maschi , diverso e' per le ragazze. Pur non essendo nell'800 sento mammme esaltare quanto i loro figli sono "conquistatori" . Non mi sembra di vedere tante mamme che si gasano perche' le figlie collezionano uomini. Poi magari saro' io ottocentesco ma il sentire comune e' quello.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Già ci sono edo e etta che sono "impossibili" ( eufemismo  ), non metterci pure tu ...
> 
> Ma che cazzo dici?!??!!??
> chi ha parlato di censurare, obbligare, sopprimere?
> ...


Le vedi le proiezioni?
Io ho detto che i figli non debbano fare sesso fino al matrimonio? Ho detto che il sesso è brutto?
Ho detto che trovo non da genitore, ma da amico, non stabilire regole e trasmettere l’idea che “basta usare il preservativo“. Perché il preservativo per i sentimenti non esiste. Ed entrare in intimità fisica significa entrare anche nella intimità psichica e più si è giovani, più si ferisce e si può ferire inconsapevolmente. 
Possiamo pensare di aver spiegato tutto, ma poi i ragazzini si fanno una cultura con il porno e si fanno idee distorte su cosa dia piacere. Come avevano idee distorte le ragazze degli anni cinquanta, che si formavano su Liala o i film che riprendevano il camino o le tende svolazzanti, quando si ritrovavano con ragazzi che avevano imparato il sesso nei casini. Ragazzi che, in presenza del sentimento, distinguevano tra donne perbene e puttane. Ma adesso come funziona?
Ci piace immaginare che avvenga come nei nostri sogni adolescenti, sesso piacevole senza problemi. Quando? A tredici anni quando ancora non sanno allacciarsi le scarpe?


----------



## Carola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non credo che ci siano delle colpe Ma delle situazioni che possono contribuire e quindi mi leverei il dubbio raccontando esattamente come stanno le cose e tutto l’accaduto di questi anni nei minimi dettagli
> Giusto per stare tranquilla
> Se mio figlio avesse problemi aprirei il libro nei più minimi dettagli. Non vorrei pensare che non parlando toglierei possibilità ai medici di avere una situazione chiara su cui operare


  Stra quoto 
Farei uguale


----------



## alberto15 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Possiamo pensare di aver spiegato tutto, ma poi i ragazzini si fanno una cultura con il porno e si fanno idee distorte su cosa dia piacere. Come avevano idee distorte le ragazze degli anni cinquanta, che si formavano su Liala o i film che riprendevano il camino o le tende svolazzanti, quando si ritrovavano con ragazzi che avevano imparato il sesso nei casini. Ragazzi che, in presenza del sentimento, distinguevano tra donne perbene e puttane. Ma adesso come funziona?


semplicemente basterebbe applicare un po' di buon senso. Non mi pare che non ci siano i mezzi per capire quello che desidera un/una partner al di la' dei romanzi rosa o dei filmati hard che sono agli estremi. Credo siamo nell'epoca in cui tutte le informazioni sono facilmente raggiungibili, quindi dove e' il problema?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Io ho detto che di notte, a casa mia, non dormiranno mai assieme. Se poi usano la casa di pomeriggio (quando non ci sono) per fare sesso mica posso impedirglielo e non ne ho neanche intenzione


Io ho qua praticamente il moroso di mia figlia adesso che c è scuola solo 1 notte a settimana...
In estate quando non erano ancora ufficialmente insieme ...quasi tutti i GG...
Io non ci trovo nulla di "sbagliato'.... ovviamente se è sempre lo stesso ragazzino...certo che se ne porta a casa uno diverso a settimana anche no ..
Io la vedo serena ..stanno benissimo insieme e si completano ..
Sarà prematuro...forse stanno vivendo come se avessero qualche anno in più...
Ma se loro sono felici...escono anche con altri amici e non si isolano dal mondo a me sta bene...
Ripeto ...non perché lo faccia io sia giusto ..
Non sono un cazzo io...non sputo sentenze e non giudico...
Mi rendo benissimo conto che a volte sono fin troppo permissiva...mia sorella è molto più severa di mecon i miei figli...
Ma come dice lei...io sono la zia...la mamma è quella che poi deve decidere ..


----------



## Carola (28 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> i tuoi sono maschi , diverso e' per le ragazze. Pur non essendo nell'800 sento mammme esaltare quanto i loro figli sono "conquistatori" . Non mi sembra di vedere tante mamme che si gasano perche' le figlie collezionano uomini. Poi magari saro' io ottocentesco ma il sentire comune e' quello.


 Io ho entrambi e no non faccio differenze alcune 
Conosco il fidanzato di mia figlia mi paice e un ragazzo meraviglioso che come primo amore le sta dando tanto peccato appunto lo abbia trovato adesso iGamba dolce indipendente studioso sportivo e cuoco 

dovesse collezionare storie va bene uguale basta sia responsabile e serena


----------



## alberto15 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ho entrambi e no non faccio differenze alcune
> Conosco il fidanzato di mia figlia mi paice e un ragazzo meraviglioso che come primo amore le sta dando tanto peccato appunto lo abbia trovato adesso iGamba dolce indipendente studioso sportivo e cuoco
> 
> dovesse collezionare storie va bene uguale basta sia responsabile e serena


ovviamente mi riferisco a situazioni nelle quali avere una figlia che va a letto con un ragazzo diverso ogni week end  non e' proprio una cosa che piacerebbe sbandierare in giro come invece faceva la mamma di un mio conoscente vantandosi apertamente delle conquiste del figlio. E non sto parlando di una o due ragazze ma di decine.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> i tuoi sono maschi , diverso e' per le ragazze. Pur non essendo nell'800 sento mammme esaltare quanto i loro figli sono "conquistatori" . Non mi sembra di vedere tante mamme che si gasano perche' le figlie collezionano uomini. Poi magari saro' io ottocentesco ma il sentire comune e' quello.


Ma dove???
Io ho un maschio e una femmina ..
Come potrei esaltarmi se mio figlio si tromba una ragazza diversa a settimana?
Se lo facesse mia figlia non sarei certo contenta ..
Non posso usare 2 pesi e 2 misure ...e che cazz!!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> semplicemente basterebbe applicare un po' di buon senso. Non mi pare che non ci siano i mezzi per capire quello che desidera un/una partner al di la' dei romanzi rosa o dei filmati hard che sono agli estremi. Credo siamo nell'epoca in cui tutte le informazioni sono facilmente raggiungibili, quindi dove e' il problema?


Il problema è che tanti immaginano che la maturità psichica vada di pari passo con quella fisica. Se si pensa così, il menarca e le polluzioni corrispondo alla età adeguata per fare sesso. Io penso che invece la maturità di disporre di sé e degli altri arrivi dopo aver interagito ad altri livelli per un tempo adeguato e non appena si provano pulsioni confuse.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Io ho detto che di notte, a casa mia, non dormiranno mai assieme. Se poi usano la casa di pomeriggio (quando non ci sono) per fare sesso mica posso impedirglielo e non ne ho neanche intenzione


Di notte se sei in casa tu non fanno sesso 
Almeno i miei non lo fanno. Se capita e stanno in camera loro non capisco dove sia il problema 
Capirei anche se non condivido il non lasciarli soli nel pomeriggio


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Che è esattamente quello che ho detto, ad esempio @Nocciola e molti altri del forum, e un'infinità di genitori che conosco non la pensano così


Cosa ho scritto di diverso?


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le vedi le proiezioni?
> Io ho detto che i figli non debbano fare sesso fino al matrimonio? Ho detto che il sesso è brutto?
> Ho detto che trovo non da genitore, ma da amico, non stabilire regole e trasmettere l’idea che “basta usare il preservativo“. Perché il preservativo per i sentimenti non esiste. Ed entrare in intimità fisica significa entrare anche nella intimità psichica e più si è giovani, più si ferisce e si può ferire inconsapevolmente.
> Possiamo pensare di aver spiegato tutto, ma poi i ragazzini si fanno una cultura con il porno e si fanno idee distorte su cosa dia piacere. Come avevano idee distorte le ragazze degli anni cinquanta, che si formavano su Liala o i film che riprendevano il camino o le tende svolazzanti, quando si ritrovavano con ragazzi che avevano imparato il sesso nei casini. Ragazzi che, in presenza del sentimento, distinguevano tra donne perbene e puttane. Ma adesso come funziona?
> Ci piace immaginare che avvenga come nei nostri sogni adolescenti, sesso piacevole senza problemi. Quando? A tredici anni quando ancora non sanno allacciarsi le scarpe?


...è che ti spieghi male, avevi solo bisogno di una traduzione


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> i tuoi sono maschi , diverso e' per le ragazze. Pur non essendo nell'800 sento mammme esaltare quanto i loro figli sono "conquistatori" . Non mi sembra di vedere tante mamme che si gasano perche' le figlie collezionano uomini. Poi magari saro' io ottocentesco ma il sentire comune e' quello.


No non sarebbe diverso 
I miei sono maschi ma di sicuro non mi farebbe piacere si scopassero chiunque gli passa a tiro e sicuramente non in casa mia 
Ho cercato di insegnargli l’importanza del sesso, dell’infinità e della complicità con l’altro . E soprattutto il rispetto per le donne. Sanno che sono molto severa in questo


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cosa ho scritto di diverso?


Vabbè .... da me non dormiranno mai, neanche castamente, in coppia.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Vabbè .... da me non dormiranno mai, neanche castamente, in coppia.


E ok 
No non ho capito però quotarmi su quel post come se avessi detto una cosa diversa
Se passano la notte da me non fanno sesso
Sanno benissimo che è una regola e non transigo. Tanto che io entro in camera loro come voglio senza farmi problemi


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...è che ti spieghi male, avevi solo bisogno di una traduzione


No.
È che, quando si parla di figli, si fatica ad accettare di poter avere sbagliato qualcosa. Ma tutti sbagliamo.
Se c’è l’opportunità di ragionare su un aspetto educativo si potrebbe coglierla.
Invece tutti sono sulla difensiva.
È chiaro che, contrariamente a quello che vorremmo, non possiamo evitare ai figli ogni frustrazione e ogni dolore, ma credo che i figli vogliano avere per molto tempo una guida in un mondo adulto che ancora non conoscono. Dire “sai tu, sei grande” non li fa sentire benissimo, ma crea disorientamento esattamente come lo creava “non parlare con i maschi” o cose del genere.


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> CaC te la sei sposata e ci hai vissuto più di vent’anni!
> Anch’io vado d’accordo con il mio ex (persino l’avvocata mi aveva detto che non aveva mai visto una coppia così armoniosa)  e ci sono molte ragioni per stimarlo. E pure dopo la separazione ho fatto fatica a trovare uomini con cui intendermi. Ma è stato così anche prima.
> Solo non bisogna esagerare con la descrizione degli aspetti positivi, altrimenti si fa come con Mussolini che “ha anche fatto cose buone“. *Tutti fanno anche cose buone. E con i coniugi è facile trovarle, altrimenti non li avremmo sposati!*
> Il punto in questa circostanza è che un conflitto su questioni di base, come è una base l’affettività nelle relazioni affettive, non può non essere tra quella molteplicità di fattori che fa deflagrare il normale disagio adolescenziale in forme difficili da trattare. Lo so che sei amorevole e presente con tua figlia e che tua moglie è presente a modo suo. Ma forse in quel modo suo e nel vostro modo di coppia potrebbe esserci qualcosa che da modificare?


Sul grassetto dipende. Ci sono persone che all’inizio si mascherano bene per poi rivelarsi molto dopo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Vabbè .... da me non dormiranno mai, neanche castamente, in coppia.


I miei non avrebbero potuto essendo due nella stessa camera.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No non sarebbe diverso
> I miei sono maschi ma di sicuro non mi farebbe piacere si scopassero chiunque gli passa a tiro e sicuramente non in casa mia
> Ho cercato di insegnargli l’importanza del sesso, dell’infinità e della complicità con l’altro . E soprattutto il rispetto per le donne. Sanno che sono molto severa in questo


per te, forse e' cosi' (e la penso cosi' anche io) ma c'e' sempre l'idea che quando una ragazza fa sesso con tanti uomini e' una zoccola, se lo fa un ragazzo e' considerato un figo e non sono io a dirlo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I miei non avrebbero potuto essendo due nella stessa camera.


Anche i miei sono nella stessa stanza 
Quando capita che una delle due ragazze si ferma dorme nel letto con il ragazzo e l’altro ha il suo letto
A volte uno di due dorme sul divano ma perché gli piace far tardi guardando tv


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sul grassetto dipende. Ci sono persone che all’inizio si mascherano bene per poi rivelarsi molto dopo.


Certo. Però qualcosa di buono l’avranno, altrimenti saremmo stati proprio stupidi a prenderli. 
Ma vale anche per noi che abbiamo aspetti buoni e difetti.
Poi è da vedere se siamo troppo indulgenti con noi stessi.
Io lo sono sicuramente perché mi piaccio tanto


----------



## Carola (28 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ovviamente mi riferisco a situazioni nelle quali avere una figlia che va a letto con un ragazzo diverso ogni week end  non e' proprio una cosa che piacerebbe sbandierare in giro come invece faceva la mamma di un mio conoscente vantandosi apertamente delle conquiste del figlio. E non sto parlando di una o due ragazze ma di decine.


c'è questo retaggio :
 donna che se ne fa tanti mignotta 
Maschio che fa uguale  figo

siamo così lontano da qualsiasi parità che incassiamo anche questa
E amen


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E ok
> No non ho capito però quotarmi su quel post come se avessi detto una cosa diversa
> Se passano la notte da me non fanno sesso
> Sanno benissimo che è una regola e non transigo. Tanto che io entro in camera loro come voglio senza farmi problemi


...e tu pensi veramente che la rispettino


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> È che, quando si parla di figli, si fatica ad accettare di poter avere sbagliato qualcosa. Ma tutti sbagliamo.
> Se c’è l’opportunità di ragionare su un aspetto educativo si potrebbe coglierla.
> Invece tutti sono sulla difensiva.
> È chiaro che, contrariamente a quello che vorremmo, non possiamo evitare ai figli ogni frustrazione e ogni dolore, ma credo che i figli vogliano avere per molto tempo una guida in un mondo adulto che ancora non conoscono. Dire “sai tu, sei grande” non li fa sentire benissimo, ma crea disorientamento esattamente come lo creava “non parlare con i maschi” o cose del genere.


è che io parto dal presupposto che in qualsiasi caso coi figli si sbaglia. A voi lo dico, a loro ovviamente no


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche i miei sono nella stessa stanza
> Quando capita che una delle due ragazze si ferma dorme nel letto con il ragazzo e l’altro ha il suo letto
> A volte uno di due dorme sul divano ma perché gli piace far tardi guardando tv


Per i miei sarebbe stato difficile per sensibilità, ma anche perché avevano entrambi il letto a castello. Infatti quando hanno usato la cameretta, separatamente, hanno messo per terra il materasso


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...e tu pensi veramente che la rispettino


Si anche perché dividono la stanza con l’altro fratello, e appunto posso entrare in qualunque momento 
Se dovessi beccarli hanno finito di avere la ragazza a dormire 
Io ho sempre dormito a casa del mio fidanzato ma appunto mai fatto nulla se in casa c’erano i suoi o i miei . È una questione di rispetto che spero di avergli trasmesso


----------



## alberto15 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> c'è questo retaggio :
> donna che se ne fa tanti mignotta
> Maschio che fa uguale  figo
> 
> ...


esattamente, ma non e' che approvo, anzi ma non siamo io e te (e Omicron) a definirlo, purtroppo


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> è che io parto dal presupposto che in qualsiasi caso coi figli si sbaglia. A voi lo dico, a loro ovviamente no


Ovviamente.
Però si cerca di sbagliare il meno possibile e rispettando i ruoli.


----------



## Carola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E ok
> No non ho capito però quotarmi su quel post come se avessi detto una cosa diversa
> Se passano la notte da me non fanno sesso
> Sanno benissimo che è una regola e non transigo. Tanto che io entro in camera loro come voglio senza farmi problemi


io nn so cosa fanno nn ennabbaimo parlato mai e non entrò in camera all improvviso
Mia figlia ha camera sua distante 

ma se e come me non farà nulla
Io con mio compagno e fili in giro non faccio niente tante che si tromba la mattina qnd  tutti a scuola o nel week da soli via 
Adesso che una studia via altro era in Canada appena usciva il terzo fiesta 

Qnd ci siamo tutti io non riesco poi loro sono abituati a me da sola 50% del tempo e entrano vanno nel mio bagno pur avendo il loro ecc ecc non esiste x me


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si anche perché dividono la stanza con l’altro fratello, e appunto posso entrare in qualunque momento
> Se dovessi beccarli hanno finito di avere la ragazza a dormire
> Io ho sempre dormito a casa del mio fidanzato ma appunto mai fatto nulla se in casa c’erano i suoi o i miei . È una questione di rispetto che spero di avergli trasmesso


...guarda, al tuo compleanno ti regalo il luminol e una lampada a ultravioletti, il dripping  di pollock si dimostrerà una tecnica per principianti


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> È che, quando si parla di figli, si fatica ad accettare di poter avere sbagliato qualcosa. Ma tutti sbagliamo.
> Se c’è l’opportunità di ragionare su un aspetto educativo si potrebbe coglierla.
> Invece tutti sono sulla difensiva.
> È chiaro che, contrariamente a quello che vorremmo, non possiamo evitare ai figli ogni frustrazione e ogni dolore, ma credo che i figli vogliano avere per molto tempo una guida in un mondo adulto che ancora non conoscono. Dire “sai tu, sei grande” non li fa sentire benissimo, ma crea disorientamento esattamente come lo creava “non parlare con i maschi” o cose del genere.


e se dopo tutte le tue indicazioni lo fanno lo stesso e non te lo dicono?


----------



## Carola (28 Febbraio 2022)

altra sera eravamo in camera che guardavamo film piomba mio figlio per commentare una partita di calcio con mio compagno e paff 184 cm  x 75 kg di adolescente nel lettone 

capite  che così all improvviso altro  che intimità


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> esattamente, ma non e' che approvo, anzi ma non siamo io e te (e Omicron) a definirlo, purtroppo


e ora cosa c'entro io?


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...guarda, al tuo compleanno ti regalo il luminol e una lampada a ultravioletti, il dripping  di pollock si dimostrerà una tecnica per principianti


mai sporcato niente io, potevi mandarmi anche grissom


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si anche perché dividono la stanza con l’altro fratello, e appunto posso entrare in qualunque momento
> Se dovessi beccarli hanno finito di avere la ragazza a dormire
> Io ho sempre dormito a casa del mio fidanzato ma appunto mai fatto nulla se in casa c’erano i suoi o i miei . È una questione di rispetto che spero di avergli trasmesso


Sai che non capisco?
Non vedo come dormire castamente sia un segno di rispetto. Certamente se in camera c’è anche l’altro fratello può essere imbarazzante.
Ma in camera propria, la presenza dei genitori in un’altra non lo vedo un limite da non varcare.
Poi si devono creare condizioni in cui ognuno possa avere la propria privacy, se non è possibile no.
Dormire insieme è molto intimo, anche se non si fa sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e se dopo tutte le tue indicazioni lo fanno lo stesso e non te lo dicono?


Ti ho già detto che i miei sono adulti e conviventi con i loro compagni.
Parliamo di problemi educativi e mi dicono su cosa concordano e cosa no.


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mai sporcato niente io, potevi mandarmi anche grissom


...allora non era buon sesso


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho già detto che i miei sono adulti e conviventi con i loro compagni.
> Parliamo di problemi educativi e mi dicono su cosa concordano e cosa no.


ti ho chiesto più volte di farmi un esempio se tu adesso fossi mamma di un'adolescente
ma non lo stai facendo


patroclo ha detto:


> ...allora non era buon sesso


 questo lascia che lo stabilisca io


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che non capisco?
> Non vedo come dormire castamente sia un segno di rispetto. Certamente se in camera c’è anche l’altro fratello può essere imbarazzante.
> Ma in camera propria, la presenza dei genitori in un’altra non lo vedo un limite da non varcare.
> Poi si devono creare condizioni in cui ognuno possa avere la propria privacy, se non è possibile no.
> Dormire insieme è molto intimo, anche se non si fa sesso.


Ho detto che fare sesso con noi in casa lo trovo irrispettoso anche solo perché puoi mettermi nella situazione imbarazzante di sentirti 
Stesso motivo per cui con figli in grado di capire e sentire non faccio sesso. 
Se non ti piace rispetto usa il termine che vuoi


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ......
> 
> questo lascia che lo stabilisca io


vabbè....un'altra che fa sesso triste


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> vabbè....un'altra che fa sesso triste


capirai, sono frigida


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> capirai, sono frigida


...mi spiace, ma dovevi dirlo prima che nel forum credo si sia già formata la fila di aspiranti


----------



## alberto15 (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e ora cosa c'entro io?


semplicemente perche' avevi messo il "mi piace" (tranquilla non ce' l'ho con te, anzi)


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ti ho chiesto più volte di farmi un esempio se tu adesso fossi mamma di un'adolescente
> ma non lo stai facendo
> 
> questo lascia che lo stabilisca io


Ma sono stata mamma di adolescenti! Sono stata presente. 
Hanno fatto sesso intorno  ai diciott’anni e approvano il modo in cui li ho guidati con regole ragionevoli.


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...mi spiace, ma dovevi dirlo prima che nel forum credo si sia già formata la fila di aspiranti


l'avevo già scritta questa cosa,sei tu che non sei attento. per la fila mi spiace, si disperderà


alberto15 ha detto:


> semplicemente perche' avevi messo il "mi piace" (tranquilla non ce' l'ho con te, anzi)


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sono stata mamma di adolescenti! Sono stata presente.
> Hanno fatto sesso intorno  ai diciott’anni e approvano il modo in cui li ho guidati con regole ragionevoli.


e io ti sto chiedendo, se tu avessi avuto dei figli più "ribelli" come pensi che ti saresti regolata?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho detto che fare sesso con noi in casa lo trovo irrispettoso anche solo perché puoi mettermi nella situazione imbarazzante di sentirti
> Stesso motivo per cui con figli in grado di capire e sentire non faccio sesso.
> Se non ti piace rispetto usa il termine che vuoi


Sì può fare anche in silenzio o con rumori non percepibili attraverso un paio di porte chiuse. 
Se si deve essere soli, allora non si fa mai


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e io ti sto chiedendo, se tu avessi avuto dei figli più "ribelli" come pensi che ti saresti regolata?


Non potrei averli avuti. I figli sono ribelli se hanno da ribellarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì può fare anche in silenzio o con rumori non percepibili attraverso un paio di porte chiuse.
> Se si deve essere soli, allora non si fa mai


Sono sempre riuscita a farlo nelle loro assenze 

Se devo farlo zitta con il pensiero che mi sentano o entrino in camera, evito


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non potrei averli avuti. I figli sono ribelli se hanno da ribellarsi.


mah


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E dove leggi che ho fatto l’amicone? Ho scritto solo di averne parlato. Non mi si metta tra le righe frasi mia scritte.


parlare di sesso ci sta , ma che mio figlio mi venga a raccontare con chi tromba, proprio no.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> parlare di sesso ci sta , ma che mio figlio mi venga a raccontare con chi tromba, proprio no.


come se poi non hai occasione di vederli insieme. 
mio figlio ha trombato con ragazze che conoscevo dai tempi dell’asilo.
a cosa si deve questa tua resistenza?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono sempre riuscita a farlo nelle loro assenze
> 
> Se devo farlo zitta con il pensiero che mi sentano o entrino in camera, evito


Se i bambini dormono, dormono.
Da grandi devono bussare. 
Mi sembra più comodo. 
Poi, quando non ci sono, si può usare anche la lavatrice


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se i bambini dormono, dormono.
> Da grandi devono bussare.
> Mi sembra più comodo.
> Poi, quando non ci sono, si può usare anche la lavatrice


Ho specificato in età che possono capire 
In casa mia la porta chiusa non è mai esistita 
Forse quella del bagno


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho specificato in età che possono capire
> In casa mia la porta chiusa non è mai esistita
> Forse quella del bagno


Beh almeno in bagno direi.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh almeno in bagno direi.


Mah da noi raramente abche li . Nel senso che è chiusa ma raramente riesco a stare in bagno da sola


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mah da noi raramente abche li . Nel senso che è chiusa ma raramente riesco a stare in bagno da sola


Io chiudo sempre a chiave in bagno perché voglio privacy almeno lì.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io chiudo sempre a chiave in bagno perché voglio privacy almeno lì.


Cavolo Etta, ma sto divisorio che dici esiste a casa tua in realtà che è? Una tenda di plastica?


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Cavolo Etta, ma sto divisorio che dici esiste a casa tua in realtà che è? Una tenda di plastica?


Ma no è tipo un muro. Eh non so come spiegarti.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma no è tipo un muro. Eh non so come spiegarti.


E allora perché vuoi la privacy in bagno? Pure quello è in comune?


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma no è tipo un muro. Eh non so come spiegarti.


divisorio di cosa?


----------



## oriente70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Non capisco i genitori che gli danno pure le chiavi di casa .. I più bei ricordi da ragazzo sono che si faceva dove capitava  a casa era improponibile  con tre fratelli .


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh almeno in bagno direi.


Nemmeno sempre in casa mia….stamattina:

io mi facevo la barba
moglie in doccia
numero due seduto sul water col telefono


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E allora perché vuoi la privacy in bagno? Pure quello è in comune?


Ma in generale in qualsiasi bagno. Quando sono a casa di altre persone, e vedo che non c’è la chiave sulla porta del bagno, vado in panico.


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> divisorio di cosa?


Che separa una parte di casa.


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nemmeno sempre in casa mia….stamattina:
> 
> io mi facevo la barba
> moglie in doccia
> numero due seduto sul water col telefono


No io così non ce la farei proprio. Voglio privacy in bagno.


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nemmeno sempre in casa mia….stamattina:
> 
> io mi facevo la barba
> moglie in doccia
> numero due seduto sul water col telefono






Etta ha detto:


> Che separa una parte di casa.


ma è di cartongesso?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No io così non ce la farei proprio. Voglio privacy in bagno.


Io solo quando faccio la cacca esigo il deserto attorno a me.
peraltro la mia nemmeno puzza, profuma di lavanda.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma in generale in qualsiasi bagno. Quando sono a casa di altre persone, e vedo che non c’è la chiave sulla porta del bagno, vado in panico.


Sì, ma davo per scontato che almeno aveste un bagno a "famiglia". Non che ce ne fosse uno solo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nemmeno sempre in casa mia….stamattina:
> 
> io mi facevo la barba
> moglie in doccia
> numero due seduto sul water col telefono


E il gatto nella lettiera


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> divisorio di cosa?


L'avranno messa nel sottoscala tipo Enrico il Vasaio.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E il gatto nella lettiera


Il gatto andava e veniva a suo piacimento…


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho specificato in età che possono capire
> In casa mia la porta chiusa non è mai esistita
> Forse quella del bagno


Le regole le hai stabilite tu.
Io ancora adesso non ho le chiavi (chissà dove sono?!) tolte per evitare che i bambini si imprigionassero.
Però il pudore e la riservatezza dovevano  essere rispettate. Se la porta è chiusa, si bussa.
Mia figlia mi chiede il permesso se io le dico di prendere il mio portafogli per pagare l’autostrada.
Vedi che ognuno ha le sue regole che vanno bene a quel contesto.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Normalmente i bambini ti seguono anche in bagno


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Anche per me il bagno è sacro!!!... comunque mi sono ritrovata io chiusa dentro e mia figlia grande fuori dalla porta a parlarmi...non sta zitta neppure con una porta chiusa davanti al viso!!!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le regole le hai stabilite tu.
> Io ancora adesso non ho le chiavi (chissà dove sono?!) tolte per evitare che i bambini si imprigionassero.
> Però il pudore e la riservatezza dovevano  essere rispettate. Se la porta è chiusa, si bussa.
> Mia figlia mi chiede il permesso se io le dico di prendere il mio portafogli per pagare l’autostrada.
> Vedi che ognuno ha le sue regole che vanno bene a quel contesto.


Infatti non mi stavo lamentando 
Sempre odiate le Porte chiuse 
I miei figli hanno iniziato a chiudersi durante il lock down perché guardavano film tutta notte e a noi da a fastidio visto che la porta di camera nostra non è mai stata chiusa. 
In bagno la porta la chiudo ovviamente ma nessuno dei 4 ha problemi se l’altro entra. Se mi sto depilando o ho il ciclo chiedo di non entrare


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti non mi stavo lamentando
> Sempre odiate le Porte chiuse
> I miei figli hanno iniziato a chiudersi durante il lock down perché guardavano film tutta notte e a noi da a fastidio visto che la porta di camera nostra non è mai stata chiusa.
> In bagno la porta la chiudo ovviamente ma nessuno dei 4 ha problemi se l’altro entra. Se mi sto depilando o ho il ciclo chiedo di non entrare


Anche chiedere di dormire senza fare sesso è una porta chiusa. 
Si chiude sempre qualcosa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> come se poi non hai occasione di vederli insieme.
> mio figlio ha trombato con ragazze che conoscevo dai tempi dell’asilo.
> a cosa si deve questa tua resistenza?


Non è resistenza è riservatezza. 
Ritengo che il privato sia molto delicato e parlarne come se si stesse discutendo di quanti km di corsa si è fatti, è sminuire il valore dell'atto. 
Che per me ha. 
Non è detto che altri gli diano la stessa importanza


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche chiedere di dormire senza fare sesso è una porta chiusa.
> Si chiude sempre qualcosa.


È una regola
Ogni casa ha le sue


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non è resistenza è riservatezza.
> Ritengo che il privato sia molto delicato e parlarne come se si stesse discutendo di quanti km di corsa si è fatti, è sminuire il valore dell'atto.
> Che per me ha.
> Non è detto che altri gli diano la stessa importanza


Penso che ci sia modo e modo di parlare di ogni argomento.
Non c’è un modo univoco per raccontare le cose.
Se i miei figli mi mettono al corrente delle loro esperienze (considerato che non sono obbligati a farlo e non c’è alcun modo per costringerli a farlo qualora lo si volesse) a me fa molto piacere. 
E di certo non vado a dir loro che non lo voglio sapere, perché poi finirebbe che si terrebbero per se tante altre esperienze.
E magari un giorno che hanno davvero bisogno, non chiedono.
Quindi ben venga la loro condivisione volontaria.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È una regola
> Ogni casa ha le sue


Era quello che dicevo.
In questa discussione aleggiava “io non impongo nulla, i figli scelgono liberamente e responsabilmente“. 
Ma non è vero tutti danno regole. C’è chi proibisce le merendine e chi le porte chiuse.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Penso che ci sia modo e modo di parlare di ogni argomento.
> Non c’è un modo univoco per raccontare le cose.
> Se i miei figli mi mettono al corrente delle loro esperienze (considerato che non sono obbligati a farlo e non c’è alcun modo per costringerli a farlo qualora lo si volesse) a me fa molto piacere.
> E di certo non vado a dir loro che non lo voglio sapere, perché poi finirebbe che si terrebbero per se tante altre esperienze.
> ...


Vedi i miei non lo direbbero mai. 
Altre cose si. Anche piuttosto delicate


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vedi i miei non lo direbbero mai.
> Altre cose si. Anche piuttosto delicate


Bene, appurato che i tuoi figli direbbero solo alcune cose, come anche i miei e figli di tutti gli altri, direi che la discussione tra me e te è giunta al termine. Concordi?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vedi i miei non lo direbbero mai.
> Altre cose si. Anche piuttosto delicate


Bene, appurato che i tuoi figli direbbero solo alcune cose, come anche i miei e figli di tutti gli altri, direi che la discussione tra me e te è giunta al termine. Concordi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Bene, appurato che i tuoi figli direbbero solo alcune cose, come anche i miei e figli di tutti gli altri, direi che la discussione tra me e te è giunta al termine. Concordi?


Ho capito non c'è bisogno di scriverlo 2 volte


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> CaC te la sei sposata e ci hai vissuto più di vent’anni!
> Anch’io vado d’accordo con il mio ex (persino l’avvocata mi aveva detto che non aveva mai visto una coppia così armoniosa)  e ci sono molte ragioni per stimarlo. E pure dopo la separazione ho fatto fatica a trovare uomini con cui intendermi. Ma è stato così anche prima.
> Solo non bisogna esagerare con la descrizione degli aspetti positivi, altrimenti si fa come con Mussolini che “ha anche fatto cose buone“. Tutti fanno anche cose buone. E con i coniugi è facile trovarle, altrimenti non li avremmo sposati!
> Il punto in questa circostanza è che un conflitto su questioni di base, come è una base l’affettività nelle relazioni affettive, non può non essere tra quella molteplicità di fattori che fa deflagrare il normale disagio adolescenziale in forme difficili da trattare. Lo so che sei amorevole e presente con tua figlia e che tua moglie è presente a modo suo. Ma forse in quel modo suo e nel vostro modo di coppia potrebbe esserci qualcosa che da modificare?


Hai voglia. Le coppie o crescono e si evolvono oppure muoiono. Non c'è una coppia che possa trascorrere indenne nel corso degli anni.
Gli incidenti ovviamente sono da mettere in conto.
Il modo di reagire dipende dalle priorità individuali. Per quanto mi riguarda non metto mai in primo piano la persona nei giudizi, ma l'azione. Discutere di mia moglie è sostanzialmente inutile poiché per quasi tutti è un personaggio evocato da me,  non reale,  la trasfigurazione dei miei sfoghi.
Ho notato che raramente si vuole discutere invece del peccato. Il problema non è mia moglie, ma ciò che ha fatto. Mia moglie difatti nel reale è una donna migliore di come viene immaginata qui, ovviamente.
L'azione, del tradire, invece,  non può dirsi migliore o peggiore. Resta sempre e comunque una delle cose più terribili si possa fare nei confronti di un'altra persona. Che sia Gesù, una patria,  un coniuge. Noto che spesso si tende a condannare la persona per assolvere l'azione.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi permetto di fare un'osservazione, leggendo negli anni ho notato da parte di @danny e la moglie un eccessiva permessività nei confronti della figlia.
> A mio avviso è stato tutto un percepire come ...voglio e ottengo......ecco che nel momento in cui ti relazioni con una realtà diversa si entri in crisi.
> Ricordo quando disse che a 10 anni andava a scuola truccata. Non ha mai avuto molti limiti in famiglia, in un momento come questo dove ci sono molte restrizioni il disagio può aver causato un crollo.


Ginevra, tutte le sue amiche andavano a scuola truccate alle medie.
Come tutte le ragazze oggi seguono Tik Tok o hanno un profilo Instagram o indossano brasiliane.
Alla nostra epoca è ovvio che sarebbero state azioni esecrabili. Ma, appunto, alla nostra epoca.
Però ricordo che alla mia al mare le ragazze andavano in topless, oggi non ne vedi neanche una.
Come non vedi vestiti firmato normalmente.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no io non ci ho capito niente e neanche mi interessa, ma la voce grossa falla con tua moglie e non con me, che mica mi impressiono eh e neanche mi offendo


Hai cominciato tu, eh. 
Non tollero quando si usano certe espressioni. Chiunque lo faccia. Che sia mia moglie o uno sconosciuto, nessuno si rivolge a me dicendo non capisci un cazzo,  almeno in tono serio. E tu non scherzavi quando lo hai scritto.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non credo che ci siano delle colpe Ma delle situazioni che possono contribuire e quindi mi leverei il dubbio raccontando esattamente come stanno le cose e tutto l’accaduto di questi anni nei minimi dettagli
> Giusto per stare tranquilla
> Se mio figlio avesse problemi aprirei il libro nei più minimi dettagli. Non vorrei pensare che non parlando toglierei possibilità ai medici di avere una situazione chiara su cui operare


Ai medici, ovvio.


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Hai cominciato tu, eh.
> Non tollero quando si usano certe espressioni. Chiunque lo faccia. Che sia mia moglie o uno sconosciuto, nessuno si rivolge a me dicendo non capisci un cazzo,  almeno in tono serio. E tu non scherzavi quando lo hai scritto.


Ma non scherzo neanche adesso è non me ne importa un cazzo se ti offendi, parti in quarta a fare dell’ ignorante a tutti quando ti si stava dando solidarietà e si cercava pure di darti una mano


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ginevra, tutte le sue amiche andavano a scuola truccate alle medie.
> Come tutte le ragazze oggi seguono Tik Tok o hanno un profilo Instagram o indossano brasiliane.
> Alla nostra epoca è ovvio che sarebbero state azioni esecrabili. Ma, appunto, alla nostra epoca.
> Però ricordo che alla mia al mare le ragazze andavano in topless, oggi non ne vedi neanche una.
> Come non vedi vestiti firmato normalmente.


Tutte? Non so, io a mia figlia ho rotto a dismisura, delle sue amiche non mi fregava. 
Anche x i vestiti , decoroso ed adeguato a scuola.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ai medici, ovvio.


Non avevo capito che aveste raccontato tutto 
Precisavo che io lo avrei fatto


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma non scherzo neanche adesso è non me ne importa un cazzo se ti offendi, parti in quarta a fare dell’ ignorante a tutti quando ti si stava dando solidarietà e si cercava pure di darti una mano


Io sto parlando del tono, non dei contenuti. 
La forma per me è altrettanto importante.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho capito non c'è bisogno di scriverlo 2 volte


È….venuto….così….due volte….


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io sto parlando del tono, non dei contenuti.
> La forma per me è altrettanto importante.


il tono cambia a seconda di chi legge


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perfetto e quindi si sopprime?
> Sopprimere, censurare, obbligare, sappiamo bene tutti a cosa porta.


Io credo si intenda alla fine un po' nascondere. 
Perché un adolescente è come l'acqua.
Un modo per trovare uno sbocco lo trova sempre.
Quello che mi sorprende sempre è quanto tutti pensano di poter controllare gli altri. 
Siamo su un forum di tradimenti, quindi consapevoli di non poter neppure controllare i coniugi,  e pensiamo di poterlo fare con i figli dando regole. 
Gli adolescenti hanno generalmente le loro regole, che sovvertono quelle apprese nell'infanzia e quelle sociali.
Possibile che nessuno abbia mai trasgredito nell'adolescenza? 
Che sia andato sempre nel posto che aveva detto si genitori o si sia vestito come loro pretendevano? 
Io ricordo che le ragazze si cambiavano fuori casa,  per dire, se dovevano andare in disco. 
Non c'è mai stato un adolescente che abbia detto ai genitori che si drogava.  Tutti i genitori lo scoprivano guardando le braccia. 
L'unico modo per avere un minimo di sguardo sull'adolescente è conquistare la sua fiducia, fargli capire che potrà chiedere aiuto a te se ne avrà bisogno. 
Altrimenti lo farà con gli amici oppure terrà i problemi dentro, con tutte le conseguenze del caso. 
Ovvio che non si debba colloquiare alla pari, ma almeno aprirsi alla possibilità di raccogliere un aiuto quando necessario.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Il tutto parte dalla propria "quotazione " sul "mercato" dei rapporti interpersonali. Se ci siamo trovati le donne che abbiamo probabilmente e' anche colpa nostra data dalla sottovalutazione delle proprie capacita'.


Probabile. O dalla fortuita' degli incontri.
Alla nostra epoca le donne erano quelle del 'giro'  che frequentavi.
Quella che più ti si adattava la trovavi lì.
Non credo che si sia scelto tra migliaia.
Chi è più fortunato tra centinaia, chi meno tra qualche decina. Ovviamente di conoscenze.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> i tuoi sono maschi , diverso e' per le ragazze. Pur non essendo nell'800 sento mammme esaltare quanto i loro figli sono "conquistatori" . Non mi sembra di vedere tante mamme che si gasano perche' le figlie collezionano uomini. Poi magari saro' io ottocentesco ma il sentire comune e' quello.


Non vedo neppure nessuna donna. 
Eppure ce ne sono. 
Insospettabili.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

peraltro 


danny ha detto:


> Io credo si intenda alla fine un po' nascondere.
> Perché un adolescente è come l'acqua.
> Un modo per trovare uno sbocco lo trova sempre.
> Quello che mi sorprende sempre è quanto tutti pensano di poter controllare gli altri.
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> peraltro


Forse tu sei abituato a dire a tua moglie che hai l'amante per cui ti sono normali un sacco di cose


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Forse tu sei abituato a dire a tua moglie che hai l'amante per cui ti sono normali un sacco di cose


come lei a me del resto, anche se ravvediamo assai inutile ricordarcelo quotidianamente. Una volta che si sa è sufficiente.
condivisione che dura da 6 anni.
pertanto per quanto riguarda la mia realtà, l’attuale gestione ha prodotto solo ottimi risultati.
ravvedo in alcuni infedeli, tanto sdegnati in questo post, ritenersi liberi di fornicare a destra e sinistra di nascosto dal coniuge ma guai se figlio o figlia tromba in terza media, ah no li non si è abbastanza maturi, quando invece spesso sti ragazzi sono più maturi di noi adulti. 
ed a vedere cosa stiamo combinando noi adulti in questi giorni non viene difficile crederlo.
fa un po’ ridere come pensiero neh.
almeno si abbia la decenza di non scriverlo.
come se la maturità sia a compartimenti stagni o la si possa utilizzare a proprio comodo.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si anche perché dividono la stanza con l’altro fratello, e appunto posso entrare in qualunque momento
> Se dovessi beccarli hanno finito di avere la ragazza a dormire
> Io ho sempre dormito a casa del mio fidanzato ma appunto mai fatto nulla se in casa c’erano i suoi o i miei . È una questione di rispetto che spero di avergli trasmesso


Nella casa delle vacanze con tutta la famiglia mettevano la mia ragazza nella stanza separata. Di notte ovviamente l'andavo a trovare.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il tono cambia a seconda di chi legge


Pace.
Di guerre  ce n'è già abbastanza.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo si intenda alla fine un po' nascondere.
> Perché un adolescente è come l'acqua.
> Un modo per trovare uno sbocco lo trova sempre.
> Quello che mi sorprende sempre è quanto tutti pensano di poter controllare gli altri.
> ...


Io non ho parlato di controllo, ma di regole. E poi magari anche conoscenza dei figli e loro conoscenza delle capacità di valutazione dei genitori e di accoglienza. 
Se per una nota scolastica (ESEMPIO) a cinque anni il bimbo è stato deriso per un affetto infantile o se è stato incoraggiato a fare il playboy o invece trattato da fidanzato oppure a otto anni i genitori hanno fatto il diavolo a quattro per una nota scolastica o anche gli hanno dato sempre ragione o torto, le regole saranno considerate più o meno ragionevoli. 
Ugualmente tutte le pulsioni sono state gestite dai genitori prima che arrivassero quelle sessuali e quelle modalità di gestione sono state una guida per la formazione delle personali idee e capacità di autogestione.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> ravvedo in alcuni infedeli, tanto sdegnati in questo post, ritenersi liberi di fornicare a destra e sinistra di nascosto dal coniuge ma guai se figlio o figlia tromba in terza media, ah no li non si è abbastanza maturi, quando invece spesso sti ragazzi sono più maturi di noi adulti.


In effetti non fa una piega.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Nella casa delle vacanze con tutta la famiglia mettevano la mia ragazza nella stanza separata. Di notte ovviamente l'andavo a trovare.


È ovvio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> come lei a me del resto, anche se ravvediamo assai inutile ricordarcelo quotidianamente. Una volta che si sa è sufficiente.
> condivisione che dura da 6 anni.
> pertanto per quanto riguarda la mia realtà, l’attuale gestione ha prodotto solo ottimi risultati.
> ravvedo in alcuni infedeli, tanto sdegnati in questo post, ritenersi liberi di fornicare a destra e sinistra di nascosto dal coniuge ma guai se figlio o figlia tromba in terza media, ah no li non si è abbastanza maturi, quando invece spesso sti ragazzi sono più maturi di noi adulti.
> ...


Come avevo già detto l'adolescente matura se impara a barcamenarsi da solo. 
Se a 13 anni gli dai il tuo letto, i preservativi, lo spinello, la bottiglia di vodka. Vorrà tutto senza mai fare un sacrificio x averlo. 
L'arte di arrangiarsi fa crescere e soprattutto insegna a valutare i propri limiti. 
Sarei proprio curiosa se tutta questa libertà di coppia l'avete anche condivisa coi figli


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come avevo già detto l'adolescente matura se impara a barcamenarsi da solo.
> Se a 13 anni gli dai il tuo letto, i preservativi, lo spinello, la bottiglia di vodka. Vorrà tutto senza mai fare un sacrificio x averlo.
> L'arte di arrangiarsi fa crescere e soprattutto insegna a valutare i propri limiti.
> Sarei proprio curiosa se tutta questa libertà di coppia l'avete anche condivisa coi figli


Parlo per me. Non mi riferivo a 13enni


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come avevo già detto l'adolescente matura se impara a barcamenarsi da solo.
> Se a 13 anni gli dai il tuo letto, i preservativi, lo spinello, la bottiglia di vodka. Vorrà tutto senza mai fare un sacrificio x averlo.
> L'arte di arrangiarsi fa crescere e soprattutto insegna a valutare i propri limiti.
> Sarei proprio curiosa se tutta questa libertà di coppia l'avete anche condivisa coi figli


Certo che no.
Ma semplicemente perche di comune accordo io e mia moglie non abbiamo mai confuso la coppia con la famiglia.
La coppia siamo io e lei non come genitori ma proprio come coppia di uomo e donna. Che a nostra volta siamo anche genitori. Ma Il ruolo di moglie non si interseca minimamente in quello di madre. Non escludiamo però un domani qualora lo ritenessimo necessario di sviscerare questo argomento anche se totalmente fuori dalla nostra genitorialita.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho parlato di controllo, ma di regole. E poi magari anche conoscenza dei figli e loro conoscenza delle capacità di valutazione dei genitori e di accoglienza.
> Se per una nota scolastica (ESEMPIO) a cinque anni il bimbo è stato deriso per un affetto infantile o se è stato incoraggiato a fare il playboy o invece trattato da fidanzato oppure a otto anni i genitori hanno fatto il diavolo a quattro per una nota scolastica o anche gli hanno dato sempre ragione o torto, le regole saranno considerate più o meno ragionevoli.
> Ugualmente tutte le pulsioni sono state gestite dai genitori prima che arrivassero quelle sessuali e quelle modalità di gestione sono state una guida per la formazione delle personali idee e capacità di autogestione.


Già, ma dopo? 
Noi adulti siamo portati a non vedere l'evoluzione dei figli,  che va a una velocità che  è alla nostra età ormai ignota. Diciamo che ci sfugge di mano.
Sono in pediatria: oggi a mia figlia e all'altra ragazza di 17 anni della stanza hanno fatto fare dei lavoretti,  dalla corona di cartone alle buste con i fiori. Lo hanno diligentemente fatto, ma ovviamente hanno diciamo 'sorriso' tornate in stanza  pensando di venire trattate come bambine.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Parlo per me. Non mi riferivo a 13enni


Ho quotato Pinco, e non trovo il tuo post. 
A cosa ti riferivi. 
Condivido il discorso del rispetto


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come avevo già detto l'adolescente matura se impara a barcamenarsi da solo.
> Se a 13 anni gli dai il tuo letto, i preservativi, lo spinello, la bottiglia di vodka. Vorrà tutto senza mai fare un sacrificio x averlo.
> L'arte di arrangiarsi fa crescere e soprattutto insegna a valutare i propri limiti.
> Sarei proprio curiosa se tutta questa libertà di coppia l'avete anche condivisa coi figli


La bottiglia di vodka è illegale.
Il genitore che la compra per i figli è un deficiente.
Ed è capitato, echecazzo.
Come pure lo spinello passato alla figlia,  ma il padre era spacciatore, per cui.
Io ho visto anche passare la svapo.
A differenza del resto che è tossico, il preservativo invece salva.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo che no.
> Ma semplicemente perche di comune accordo io e mia moglie non abbiamo mai confuso la coppia con la famiglia.
> La coppia siamo io e lei non come genitori ma proprio come coppia di uomo e donna. Che a nostra volta siamo anche genitori. Ma Il ruolo di moglie non si interseca minimamente in quello di madre. Non escludiamo però un domani qualora lo ritenessimo necessario di sviscerare questo argomento anche se totalmente fuori dalla nostra genitorialita.


Quindi avete un senso di rispetto e riservatezza della vostra vita di coppia. 
Lo stesso dovrebbe essere da parte dei figli.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi avete un senso di rispetto e riservatezza della vostra vita di coppia.
> Lo stesso dovrebbe essere da parte dei figli.


certo che si.
ma qualora i figli stessi ritengano giusto condividere con me talune loro esperienze, non sentiranno mai dire dal me: non voglio saperlo, sono affari tuoi.
non c’è un affar suo, quando è lui stesso a volermi rendere partecipe.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La bottiglia di vodka è illegale.
> Il genitore che la compra per i figli è un deficiente.
> Ed è capitato, echecazzo.


Purtroppo quando non si capisce che ci sono dei limiti accade. 
Mia figlia si è ubriaca a 15 anni a casa di un amica con presenti i genitori, una sera. 
E io che mi ero pure fidata.


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> come lei a me del resto, anche se ravvediamo assai inutile ricordarcelo quotidianamente. Una volta che si sa è sufficiente.
> condivisione che dura da 6 anni.
> pertanto per quanto riguarda la mia realtà, l’attuale gestione ha prodotto solo ottimi risultati.
> ravvedo in alcuni infedeli, tanto sdegnati in questo post, ritenersi liberi di fornicare a destra e sinistra di nascosto dal coniuge ma guai se figlio o figlia tromba in terza media, ah no li non si è abbastanza maturi, quando invece spesso sti ragazzi sono più maturi di noi adulti.
> ...



ma che argomenti inconsistenti.
Vero che ci sono coglioni a tutte le età ma non puoi relativizzare tutto in questo modo, la realtà è diversa e l'impatto sulla mente è diverso se hai quattordici anni o cinquanta.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La bottiglia di vodka è illegale.
> Il genitore che la compra per i figli è un deficiente.
> Ed è capitato, echecazzo.
> Come pure lo spinello passato alla figlia,  ma il padre era spacciatore, per cui.
> ...


Io mi sono fumato uno spinello assieme a mio figlio. unitamente ai discorsi fatti dopo tra me e lui, non ne ha più voluto sapere di fumare nulla.
anche in questo caso quindi, l’esperienza sul campo e non sui libri di psicopedagogia ha portato risultati che a mia totale discrezione reputo ottimi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> certo che si.
> ma qualora i figli stessi ritengano giusto condividere con me talune loro esperienze, non sentiranno mai dire dal me: non voglio saperlo, sono affari tuoi.
> non c’è un affar suo, quando è lui stesso a volermi rendere partecipe.


Va bene, la motivazione? Farsi figo ai tuoi occhi o per un problema. 
No perché la posta di Rocco Siffredi, mi farebbe girare i coglioni


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ma che argomenti inconsistenti.
> Vero che ci sono coglioni a tutte le età ma non puoi relativizzare tutto in questo modo, la realtà è diversa e l'impatto sulla mente è diverso se hai quattordici anni o cinquanta.


Io non relativizzo.
porto la mia personale esperienza Che è quindi la realtà che ho vissuto.
con 4 figli ho un bel laboratorio in casa.
mi rendo conto che possa non piacere, ma converrai con me, che è irrilevante.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho quotato Pinco, e non trovo il tuo post.
> A cosa ti riferivi.
> Condivido il discorso del rispetto


Che a tredici anni non facevano sesso e non restavano a casa da soli con eventuali ragazze 
Ho sempre parlato di sesso con i miei figli, di rispetto e di precauzioni. Sicuramente a 13 enni mi sarebbe sembrato decisamente troppo presto il mettere in pratica certi discorsi o pensare di lasciarli solo con l’eventuale ragazza di turno 
Lo faccio ora che sono grandi e che hanno un rapporto stabile.
Entrambi hanno comunque avuto rapporti intorno ai 17 anni e me ne hanno parlato. 
In caso di dubbi si rivolgono ancora a me


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Va bene, la motivazione? Farsi figo ai tuoi occhi o per un problema.
> No perché la posta di Rocco Siffredi, mi farebbe girare i coglioni


Aveva bisogno di un consiglio.
Sulle dimensioni, non c’è proprio storia, e‘ ben più dotato di me.


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io non relativizzo.
> porto la mia personale esperienza Che è quindi la realtà che ho vissuto.
> con 4 figli ho un bel laboratorio in casa.
> mi rendo conto che possa non piacere, ma converrai con me, che è irrilevante.



Allora non sai cosa vuoldire relativizzare se metti tutto e tutti sullo stesso piano


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti non fa una piega.


Eh lo so…solo che se lo scrivi…diventano argomenti inconsistenza.
bon chiudo, l’amante è già qui sotto che mi aspetta. 
a domani.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che a tredici anni non facevano sesso e non restavano a casa da soli con eventuali ragazze
> Ho sempre parlato di sesso con i miei figli, di rispetto e di precauzioni. Sicuramente a 13 enni mi sarebbe sembrato decisamente troppo presto il mettere in pratica certi discorsi o pensare di lasciarli solo con l’eventuale ragazza di turno
> Lo faccio ora che sono grandi e che hanno un rapporto stabile.
> Entrambi hanno comunque avuto rapporti intorno ai 17 anni e me ne hanno parlato.
> In caso di dubbi si rivolgono ancora a me


Anche io ne ho parlato, soprattutto con mia figlia quando a 16 anni, considerava un:eventuale gravidanza come qualcosa che poteva accadere. Avevo capito la superficialità del pensiero. Soprattutto aver travisato il discorso fatto a scuola, dove l'aborto non doveva essere considerato come una prassi anticoncezionale


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Aveva bisogno di un consiglio.
> Sulle dimensioni, non c’è proprio storia, e‘ ben più dotato di me.


Ma..... Un Consiglio... Va be! 
Spero che non sia un superficialone


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Purtroppo quando non si capisce che ci sono dei limiti accade.
> Mia figlia si è ubriaca a 15 anni a casa di un amica con presenti i genitori, una sera.
> E io che mi ero pure fidata.


Mia figlia pure con la vodka credo comprata dalla mamma dell'amica per la festa di compleanno in centro a Milano. 
A casa lei non beveva mai nulla e da noi non circola alcol in casa, tranne quello per i dolci. 
Sì sono accordate le ragazze per fare una festa all'insegna del così fan tutti (perché purtroppo è così). 
Ovviamente nessuno di noi lo immaginava. Mia figlia sottopeso e che non aveva mai bevuto niente è finita in ospedale. 
Il giorno dopo sono andato a cercare quella madre e testimonianze delle altre sulla cosa,  ma ho trovato un muro un po' omertoso,  per cui ho lasciato perdere. 
Era da denuncia. 
Ovviamente non è più uscita la sera e con queste ragazze e ora ha la nausea solo a sentire l'odore dell'alcol.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mia figlia pure con la vodka credo comprata dalla mamma dell'amica per la festa di compleanno in centro a Milano.
> A casa lei non beveva mai nulla e da noi non circola alcol in casa, tranne quello per i dolci.
> Sì sono accordate le ragazze per fare una festa all'insegna del così fan tutti (perché purtroppo è così).
> Ovviamente nessuno di noi lo immaginava. Mia figlia sottopeso e che non aveva mai bevuto niente è finita in ospedale.
> ...


Il punto che io in casa ho sempre avuto alcolici, non sarebbe stato un problema berli, anzi ho sempre chiesto di assaggiare per capire e non trovarsi impreparati. 
Ma in gruppo non si dice di no a quell'età


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il punto che io in casa ho sempre avuto alcolici, non sarebbe stato un problema berli, anzi ho sempre chiesto di assaggiare per capire e non trovarsi impreparati.
> Ma in gruppo non si dice di no a quell'età


No, anzi. Fa figo.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Alla nostra epoca le donne erano quelle del 'giro'  che frequentavi.
> Quella che più ti si adattava la trovavi lì.


esattamente successo quello. Sbagliando, aggiungo.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il punto che io in casa ho sempre avuto alcolici, non sarebbe stato un problema berli, anzi ho sempre chiesto di assaggiare per capire e non trovarsi impreparati.
> Ma in gruppo non si dice di no a quell'età


non sono tanto d'accordo, io ho sempre detto di no ma sono facilitato dal fatto che le cose alcooliche dalla birra al wihsky non mi piacciono e le bevo solo centellinando. Quindi vincevo facile



Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti non mi stavo lamentando
> Sempre odiate le Porte chiuse
> I miei figli hanno iniziato a chiudersi durante il lock down perché guardavano film tutta notte e a noi da a fastidio visto che la porta di camera nostra non è mai stata chiusa.
> In bagno la porta la chiudo ovviamente ma nessuno dei 4 ha problemi se l’altro entra. Se mi sto depilando o ho il ciclo chiedo di non entrare


io ho sempre odiato le porte senza chiave, quando sono in vacanza e ovviamente mancano sempre le chiavi mi cadono le braccia. E parlo di chiavi, non di porte chiuse "appoggiate" . Io quando stavo in camera mia mi chiudevo a chiave , mi dava fastidio l'idea che qualcuno potesse entrare senza chiedere (entrare senza chiedere era la norma)


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> io ho sempre odiato le porte senza chiave, quando sono in vacanza e ovviamente mancano sempre le chiavi mi cadono le braccia. E parlo di chiavi, non di porte chiuse "appoggiate" . Io quando stavo in camera mia mi chiudevo a chiave , mi dava fastidio l'idea che qualcuno potesse entrare senza chiedere (entrare senza chiedere era la norma)


Qua non si chiude nulla a chiave...
Manco la porta di ingresso


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Già, ma dopo?
> Noi adulti siamo portati a non vedere l'evoluzione dei figli,  che va a una velocità che  è alla nostra età ormai ignota. Diciamo che ci sfugge di mano.
> Sono in pediatria: oggi a mia figlia e all'altra ragazza di 17 anni della stanza hanno fatto fare dei lavoretti,  dalla corona di cartone alle buste con i fiori. Lo hanno diligentemente fatto, ma ovviamente hanno diciamo 'sorriso' tornate in stanza  pensando di venire trattate come bambine.


Io i figli li guardavo, li vedevo e ci parlavo.
L'evoluzione si intuisce e se ne parla.
Poi gradualmente  è responsabilità loro. Ma gradualmente.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Già, ma dopo?
> Noi adulti siamo portati a non vedere l'evoluzione dei figli,  che va a una velocità che  è alla nostra età ormai ignota. Diciamo che ci sfugge di mano.
> Sono in pediatria: oggi a mia figlia e all'altra ragazza di 17 anni della stanza hanno fatto fare dei lavoretti,  dalla corona di cartone alle buste con i fiori. Lo hanno diligentemente fatto, ma ovviamente hanno diciamo 'sorriso' tornate in stanza  pensando di venire trattate come bambine.


Quei lavoretti li fanno fare anche nei reparti di psichiatra adulti. Hanno un senso. Farli con dei bambini più piccoli fa appunto sentire grandi.


----------



## Divì (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Già, ma dopo?
> Noi adulti siamo portati a non vedere l'evoluzione dei figli,  che va a una velocità che  è alla nostra età ormai ignota. Diciamo che ci sfugge di mano.
> Sono in pediatria: oggi a mia figlia e all'altra ragazza di 17 anni della stanza hanno fatto fare dei lavoretti,  dalla corona di cartone alle buste con i fiori. Lo hanno diligentemente fatto, ma ovviamente hanno diciamo 'sorriso' tornate in stanza  pensando di venire trattate come bambine.


Sai che non sono d'accordo? I loro cambiamenti ci sfuggono solo se siamo troppo impegnati in altre faccende e con poca attenzione. Ho sempre pensato che il bello dell'essere genitori fosse guardarli crescere e intravvedere le persone che sarebbero diventati.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Anche io ne ho parlato, soprattutto con mia figlia quando a 16 anni, considerava un:eventuale gravidanza come qualcosa che poteva accadere. Avevo capito la superficialità del pensiero. Soprattutto aver travisato il discorso fatto a scuola, dove l'aborto non doveva essere considerato come una prassi anticoncezionale


Una ventina d’anni fa era popolare in America e Gran  Bretagna l’esperienza dei bambini di farina, che è finita anche in qualche fiction. Si dava il compito di avere cura di un sacchetto di farina senza romperlo, perderlo dimenticarlo, una specie di tamagochi di tre kg.
Era per fare capire che un figlio comportava problemi.


----------



## Divì (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una ventina d’anni fa era popolare in America e Gran  Bretagna l’esperienza dei bambini di farina, che è finita anche in qualche fiction. Si dava il compito di avere cura di un sacchetto di farina senza romperlo, perderlo dimenticarlo, una specie di tamagochi di tre kg.
> Era per fare capire che un figlio comportava problemi.


Il tamagochi!!!! Che ansia!!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> non sono tanto d'accordo, io ho sempre detto di no ma sono facilitato dal fatto che le cose alcooliche dalla birra al wihsky non mi piacciono e le bevo solo centellinando. Quindi vincevo facile


Ho iniziato a bere vino a 8 anni, rigorosamente a pasto


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una ventina d’anni fa era popolare in America e Gran  Bretagna l’esperienza dei bambini di farina, che è finita anche in qualche fiction. Si dava il compito di avere cura di un sacchetto di farina senza romperlo, perderlo dimenticarlo, una specie di tamagochi di tre kg.
> Era per fare capire che un figlio comportava problemi.


E non è una cattiva idea


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho iniziato a bere vino a 8 anni, rigorosamente a pasto


Mi sorella intorno ai 12 anni, mai ubriacata
Io non bevo proprio


----------



## ologramma (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che a tredici anni non facevano sesso e non restavano a casa da soli con eventuali ragazze
> Ho sempre parlato di sesso con i miei figli, di rispetto e di precauzioni. Sicuramente a 13 enni mi sarebbe sembrato decisamente troppo presto il mettere in pratica certi discorsi o pensare di lasciarli solo con l’eventuale ragazza di turno
> Lo faccio ora che sono grandi e che hanno un rapporto stabile.
> Entrambi hanno comunque avuto rapporti intorno ai 17 anni e me ne hanno parlato.
> In caso di dubbi si rivolgono ancora a me


io dovevo leggere per informarmi , con mia madre niente dialogo altri tempi , ma poi  come pensi ci siamo regolati con i figli?
Uguale ai nostri genitori solo gli abbiamo raccomandato il preservativo e di non prendere droghe , ci hanno ascoltati


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mi sorella intorno ai 12 anni, mai ubriacata
> Io non bevo proprio


Neanche io, semmai allegra se proprio esagero


----------



## ologramma (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Neanche io, semmai allegra se proprio esagero


io ubriacato  solo una volta  in gita scolastica , allegro lo sono di mio ,  mi posso definire astemio solo pochissimo vino e lo annacquo


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Neanche io, semmai allegra se proprio esagero


Lei manco quello  è una spugna


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho iniziato a bere vino a 8 anni, rigorosamente a pasto


Il vino al pasto... è d obbligo... altrimenti non mangio...

Infatti in settimana a pranzo solo frutta e yogurt ..

Mio padre ci ha iniziato al vino sul pasto ..non ad 8 anni ..ma poco dopo ..

Prima si aveva questa abitudine...

In casa da me...cmq ...alcool "sempre in giro"....
Ai ragazzi spiegato che ne possono usufruire...
Mai vietato...anzi...i primi alcolici li hanno bevuti con noi....
Per fare ...prove...per assaggiare

Per me possono bere...in compagnia non da soli...
Ma mai guidare (o salire in auto)se bevuti...
Perché li ti giochi la vita...
Sabato avevo qua amici di mia figlia...
Tutti alticci...
A fine serata sono tornati a casa  loro  perché nessuno guidava .. li avevo già autorizzati a dormire da me nel caso dovessero guidare...

Preferisco saperli sani giù in taverna..che in giro per locali...


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quei lavoretti li fanno fare anche nei reparti di psichiatra adulti. Hanno un senso. Farli con dei bambini più piccoli fa appunto sentire grandi.


Eh, ma non te li fanno fare sui seggiolini bassi da asilo con di fianco un cavallo a dondolo di peluche e una cucina da bambole.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Sai che non sono d'accordo? I loro cambiamenti ci sfuggono solo se siamo troppo impegnati in altre faccende e con poca attenzione. Ho sempre pensato che il bello dell'essere genitori fosse guardarli crescere e intravvedere le persone che sarebbero diventati.


Io parlo in generale.
Nostra figlia si è sempre confidata molto, sia prima dei disastri che dopo, quindi tutta l'evoluzione l'abbiamo vissuta in diretta. Diciamo che quando ha detto di aver fatto sesso a mia moglie, lei credo abbia avuto un colpo. Le sembrava troppo presto, era quasi sconvolta, mi racconto'. Quando poi lei è venuta a dirlo a me, dopo la rianimazione intendo, ho  pensato,  da vero uomo vissuto come solo io so fingere di essere: questa assomiglia a me e sta insieme a un ragazzo da mesi. Che accidenti poteva fare?
Ovviamente malgrado la somiglianza io ho fatto sesso più tardi, ma solo per sfiga. Avrei voluto farlo prestissimo, comunque, anche se sicuramente dopo la Cresima.
Nel frattempo ho comunque fatto molto apprendistato e stage individuali in vasca da bagno.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Eh, ma non te li fanno fare sui seggiolini bassi da asilo con di fianco un cavallo a dondolo di peluche e una cucina da bambole.


I seggiolini bassi li usano anche le maestre.
Credo che sia stato casuale, ma con una valenza positiva.


----------

